# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Гороскопы и не только.

## Irina

*Типичное поведение мужчин в романтических обстоятельствах*

Не секрет, что в романтических отношениях участвуют, по крайней мере, двое. А это значит, что их развитие зависит от каждого из партнеров, но и влияние разнообразных внешних факторов нельзя сбрасывать со счетов. Давать точный прогноз в таких условиях – дело непростое и требующее индивидуального подхода. Однако существуют своеобразные схемы, которых часто придерживаются представители того или иного знака Зодиака. Не нужно видеть в этой информации диагноз или приговор, но принять ее к сведению все же стоит. Для начала поговорим о представителях сильной половины человечества.

*Овен*
Он заводит знакомства везде и всюду, но непременно выбирает обстоятельства, в которых будет выглядеть победителем и триумфатором. Ловя восхищенные взгляды, он расцветает на глазах, а женщину, которая восторгается его достоинствами громче других, щедро одаряет своим вниманием. В начале отношений его мало волнуют преграды. Избранница Овна может быть замужем или влюблена в другого, жить за тридевять земель, бороздить космические просторы или дать обет безбрачия – ничто не помешает ему добиться взаимности. Впрочем, и с развитием отношений трудности мало беспокоят Овнов, ведь их бесконечное преодоление становится уделом прекрасной дамы.

Бытует мнение, что Овны быстро теряют интерес к покоренным вершинам, и доля правды в этом есть. Однако прежде, чем устремиться на новую высоту, они успевают изрядно испортить жизнь старой. Женщина перестает быть богиней в глазах Овна, как только становится свидетельницей его поражения, пусть даже пустякового. Сохранить после этого отношения в их первозданном виде удается лишь самым мудрым особам, наделенным к тому же завидными артистическими талантами. Остальные же превращаются в утешительниц капризного ребенка – но лишь до того момента, когда он поймает очередной восхищенный взгляд.

*Телец*
Телец обычно знакомится там, где это делать прилично и уместно. Он вряд ли станет смущать приглянувшуюся даму на темной улице, выказывать свой интерес на деловых переговорах или торжественном, но печальном мероприятии. Тельцу достаточно бросить мимолетный взгляд на понравившуюся женщину, и он преисполняется уверенности, что знает, как сложатся отношения, и начинает размышлять о том, нужны они ему или нет. Избранной особе, в общем-то, остается лишь смириться с его решением: ухаживают Тельцы упрямо и обычно добиваются своего.

Представители этого знака не любят трудностей и стремятся не нарушать общепринятых традиций и правил. Именно поэтому они обычно воздерживаются от романов с замужними дамами, не встречаются с несколькими девушками сразу, блюдут интересы семьи. Женщине следует вести себя столь же достойно и быть готовой пожертвовать собственными интересами ради общих целей, иначе Телец обвинит ее в эгоизме, вздорности и отсутствии здравого смысла – пожалуй, самых больших, с его точки зрения, недостатках. Решение о разрыве отношений дается Тельцам нелегко, но, будучи принятым, пересмотру и обжалованию обычно не подлежит.

*Близнецы*
Близнецы очень общительны и, казалось бы, должны заводить знакомства легко и непринужденно. Атмосфера легкого флирта воцаряется везде, где появляется представитель этого знака, но все же его «конек» - это дружеские вечеринки, на которых так легко завладеть всеобщим вниманием и явить себя во всем блеске. Близнецы влюбчивы, но разбить сердце представителю этого знака невозможно: еще никому не удавалось завладеть всеми чувствами и мыслями Близнеца, получить хоть какое-то подобие власти над ним.

Близнец получает массу удовольствия, испытывая отношения на прочность. Он не успокоится, пока не выяснит, какие именно прегрешения избранница готова ему простить, а затем заставит ее смириться с теми, которые она простить не готова. Но Близнецы, сколько бы трудностей и проблем они не создавали, принадлежат к числу тех мужчин, воспоминания о которых долго не покидают дам – представители этого знака умеют казаться лучше, чем они есть, и часто пользуются этим. Именно с Близнецами женщины обычно «расстаются друзьями», и даже время от времени ходят на романтические свидания уже после того, как признаются себе, что у отношений нет и не может быть будущего.

*Рак*
Раки любят общаться, интересуются жизнью других людей и мечтают иметь много друзей, но несколько застенчивы, а потому заводят новые знакомства лишь при самых благоприятных обстоятельствах. Они охотно посещают специализированные сайты, поскольку хотят быть уверены в намерении второй половины завязать отношения, могут прибегнуть к помощи друзей и проявляют завидную изобретательность, если хотят получить какую-то информацию о заинтересовавшей их женщине. Представители этого знака высоко ценят мир и покой, поэтому не станут испытывать терпение своей избранницы капризами, придирками и ссорами, зато не упустят возможности порадовать ее комплиментом или милым подарком.

Уже с момента знакомства Раки настраиваются на серьезные отношения, но в глубине души боятся быть обманутыми, поэтому иногда готовят пути отхода, запасные аэродромы и прочие вспомогательные сооружения. Избраннице Рака придется смириться с тем, что у него есть секреты – они могут быть совершенно безобидными, но ни в коем случае не должны быть раскрыты. Отношения с Раком женщине часто удается продолжать даже после того, как чувства угасли – представители этого знака по-своему инертны и не любят принимать решения. Они не станут сопротивляться обстоятельствам, если увидят, что дело идет к расставанию, поскольку смириться с тем, что кажется неизбежным, им все же легче, чем бороться.

*Лев*
Львы не любят проявлять инициативу при знакомстве, но иногда снисходят до того, чтобы создать благоприятные обстоятельства и позволить даме сделать первый шаг. Завладеть вниманием Льва может только выдающаяся особа: привлекательная, умная, наделенная экстраординарными деловыми качествами, преуспевшая в своей области. Идеальная спутница жизни для представителя этого знака – дама, в которую тайно и безответно влюблены его друзья, и которой явно завидуют другие женщины. Словом, это должна быть звезда. Но звезда, согласная померкнуть на фоне его царственного величества.

Лев всегда думает, что является лидером в отношениях, однако на деле ответственность за их развитие обычно ложится на плечи его избранницы. Получать все, взамен позволяя женщине быть рядом с собой – его тайна мечта, но обычно представители этого знака все же соглашаются на некоторые уступки. Лев уважает в своей даме такие «мужские» черты характера, как сила воли, целеустремленность и упорство, но ни за что на свете не позволит использовать их против себя. Хитрая манипуляция может увенчаться успехом, но попытки открыто оказывать давление неизбежно приведут к разрыву. Львы редко дают отношениям второй шанс; если вам все же удалось этого добиться, помните, что представители этого знака по-своему мстительны, и будьте настороже.

*Дева*
Девы обычно влюбляются в тех, с кем тысячу лет знакомы, и, как правило, очень хорошо осведомлены о всех достоинствах и недостатках своей избранницы. У шальной стрелы Амура практически нет шансов поразить сердце представителей этого знака, если они сами этого не захотят. По этой причине Дев редко настигают разочарования романтического характера – но уж если это происходит, то принимает характер вселенской катастрофы. Все дело в том, что даже влюбленные Девы не теряют способности мыслить здраво, сохранять контроль над ситуацией и осмысливать происходящее. Именно поэтому фиаско в романтических отношениях заставляет их сомневаться в своих интеллектуальных способностях, в корне пересматривать взгляды на мир и искать новые жизненные ориентиры.

Девы высоко ценят надежность, их не пугают предсказуемость, рутина и скука. В отношениях с представителем этого знака женщина не найдет бурю страстей и ураган эмоций, но сможет наслаждаться комфортной и приятной погодой в доме. Мужчина-Дева является лидером в отношениях, даже если декларирует равноправие и демократию, просто потому, что на его стороне самые лучшие союзники – непокол***мая уверенность в собственной правоте и умение приводить неопровержимые аргументы в защиту свое точки зрения.

*Весы*
Весам редко приходится задумываться о том, как завязать знакомство с понравившейся женщиной – на этапе начала романтических отношений представителям этого знака очень везет, и обстоятельства складываются благоприятным для них образом. Увы, такая помощь звезд может иметь печальные последствия: столкнувшись с первыми трудностями, мужчина-Весы впадает в панику и теряется. Именно поэтому наиболее длительными обычно являются отношения Весов с дамами деятельными, энергичными, способными принимать решения и брать на себя ответственность в критических обстоятельствах. Однако как только женщина становится слишком активной, мужчина-Весы меняет свое отношение к ней, и не в лучшую сторону.

Идеальный роман Весов может развиваться только в благоприятных обстоятельствах. Разумеется, они могут быть созданы руками женщины, но лучше, чтобы мужчина об этом не догадывался – или, по крайней мере, мог сделать вид, что не догадывается. Даже самое нежное и сильное чувство может быть разрушено, если дама подталкивает своего избранника к выгодному ей решению, пытается воспитывать его или помогать ему бороться с недостатками. Весам нелегко дается решение о разрыве отношений, но претворяют его в жизнь представители этого знака со всей присущей им дипломатичностью, даже если сами в это время страдают от глубоких душевных ран.

----------


## Irina

*Продолжение*

*Скорпион*
Скорпионы начинают романтические отношения легко, даже если о влюбленности как таковой и речи быть не может. Для представителей этого знака связь с женщиной – это приятная и неотъемлемая часть жизни, а также неиссякаемый источник трудностей, в которых Скорпион черпает своеобразное удовольствие. Его интерес вряд ли вызовет дама, у которой нет неразрешимых проблем. Зато мятущаяся натура, одержимая противоречивыми желаниями, пленит Скорпиона без труда. Мужчины, родившиеся под данным знаком, бессознательно выбирают отношения «без будущего», опасные пути и рискованные приключения, при этом не переставая убеждать себя и окружающих в том, что стремятся к стабильности, надежности и «крепкому тылу». Стоит ли удивляться тому, что любую прекрасную принцессу Скорпион заставляет стать своей соперницей, и вести с ним постоянный бой, то зримый, то не очень.

Устав от бесконечных поединков, он может искать утешения в объятиях тихой мечтательницы, трепетной и нетребовательной феи, готовой на все ради своего повелителя. Но столь безоблачными отношениями он пресыщается быстро, и снова отправляется туда, где «все непросто». Шанс быть у Скорпиона единственной есть лишь у женщины, которая умеет быть разной, подстраиваться к его настроениям и идти на жертвы ради счастья своего мужчины.

*Стрелец*
Стрельцы охотно заводят знакомства на спортивных мероприятиях, вечеринках и праздниках – словом, там, где собираются люди веселые, жизнерадостные и не озабоченные решением мировых проблем. Такому мужчине не нужны трудности, и об этом он непременно сообщит своей избраннице; не станет он держать в тайне и того, что намерения его не слишком серьезны, а настроение – весьма легкомысленно. Стрелец сам не замечает, как влюбляется и теряет голову: все происходящее кажется ему совершенно естественным, и беспокойство об утере свободы ни на минуту не закрадывается в его душу. Увы, представители этого знака плохо разбираются в людях, и слишком доверяют первому впечатлению – именно поэтому они могут оказаться в плену расчетливых, хладнокровных и не слишком разборчивых в средствах достижения цели особ.

Стрелец всегда помнит о том, что романтические отношения должны приносить радость, и умудряется получать от них удовольствие, даже если обстоятельства, казалось бы, совершенно к этому не располагают. Его не испугают бытовые трудности, разница в общественном положении, мировоззрении и воспитании. Но вот обмана, неискренности и недостойного поведения они женщине не прощают. Вернуть Стрельца, принявшего решение об уходе, удается тем, кто искренне горюет и раскаивается, попытки лукавить и притворяться в такой ситуации ни к чему хорошему не приводят.

*Козерог*
Козероги не верят в любовь с первого взгляда и считают, что стабильные отношения возможны лишь между людьми, имеющими схожие цели и взгляды на жизнь, а также принадлежащими к одному социальному слою. Они предпочитают завязывать знакомства «в своем кругу» - там, где учатся или работают, в компании, объединенной общим увлечением, или на мероприятиях, на которых собираются единомышленники. Романтические отношения, начавшиеся подобным образом, имеют массу достоинств, но Козерог все же ощущает, что ему в них чего-то не хватает. И едва ли не каждый представитель данного знака хотя бы раз в жизни становится жертвой нечаянно нагрянувшей любви, презирающей все рамки, традиции и барьеры. Такие отношения оказываются сложным испытанием, поскольку заставляют отказаться от собственных привычек, забыть о стабильности, предсказуемости и уверенности в завтрашнем дне.

И все же борьба за «крепкий тыл» неизбежна. Козерог никогда не доверится женщине, пока не убедится в том, что она надежна, постоянна в своих чувствах, способна стать хорошей женой и матерью. Представители этого знака серьезно относятся к своей жизни и не собираются рисковать, даже если сердце их преисполнено страсти. Если Козерог разочаровался в своей избраннице, он не прекратит отношений немедленно, щадя ее чувства, но подведет их к логическому завершению, не оставив ни единого шанса на возвращение утраченного.

*Водолей*
Водолей избалован вниманием женщин и обычно выбирает из особ, проявляющих к нему интерес, самую привлекательную, но и с другими сохраняет дружеские отношения. Мужчины, родившиеся под этим знаком, обычно позволяют любить себя, сохраняя при этом внутреннюю свободу и несколько отстраненное отношение к происходящему. Водолей не испытывает терпение избранницы своими капризами – он просто сообщает о своих желаниях и ждет их немедленного выполнения. Впрочем, в отношениях с ним женщина не чувствует себя обделенной: напротив, у нее появляется ощущение причастности к чему-то великому, неразгаданному, сверхъестественному. Именно подруги и жены Водолеев чувствуют себя прекрасными дамами и почитаемыми принцессами, даже если жизнь их трудна, полна забот и скупа на радости. При этом Водолеи – вовсе не хладнокровные манипуляторы. Они влюбляются, теряют голову, нахлынувшие чувства сбивают их с ног; но в большинстве случаев все это является лишь источником творческого вдохновения, а не причиной отказаться от старых отношений, привычных и комфортных, и начать новые, непредсказуемые.

Водолеи рвут утомляющие их связи решительно и молниеносно – и столь же решительно их восстанавливают. Представителям этого знака свойственно уходить и возвращаться, и обычно они достаточно быстро становятся виртуозами склеивания треснувших чашек. Женщина, умеющая забывать и прощать, но при этом способная извлекать уроки из своего жизненного опыта, может быть счастливой с Водолеем; бескомпромиссные и не способные идти на уступки особы предпочитают не вспоминать о романах с представителями этого знака.

*Рыбы*
Мужчина-Рыбы влюблен всегда, хотя его избранница может даже не подозревать об этом. Свои чувства он проявляет столь удивительным образом, что дама может заподозрить что угодно, но уж никак не романтический интерес. Однако рано или поздно «женская интуиция» дает о себе знать – и именно благодаря ей в трепетном женском сердце зарождаются особые чувства к загадочному, но необыкновенно обаятельному субъекту. Мужчина-Рыбы любим всегда, но редко это замечает; он может совершенно искренне полагать, что женщина заботится о нем из чистого альтруизма, и вовсе ничего не имеет в виду, делая недвусмысленные признания.

Любовные отношения с мужчиной, родившимся под этим знаком, всегда полны намеков и недомолвок, тумана, который не спешит рассеяться, и бескорыстной заботы друг о друге. Рыбы знают толк в романтических свиданиях, ценят красивые жесты и умеют найти ключик к женскому сердцу. Но именно они склонны перекладывать на плечи своей избранницы решение повседневных проблем, погружаясь в поиски ответов на глобальные вопросы мироустройства. Попытка женщины изменить ситуацию, заставить мужчину взять на себя ответственность за жизнь семьи, может привести лишь к ухудшению, а затем и разрыву отношений. Впрочем, иногда именно в такой ситуации Рыбы иногда проявляют удивительную изобретательность и находят выход, устраивающий все заинтересованные стороны.

----------


## Irina

*Гороскопы с юмором: СЛАВЯНСКИЙ ГОРОСКОП - КАКОЕ ВЫ ЖИВОТНОЕ*


*МЕДВЕДЬ (10 декабря - 9 января)*

Медведь - хозяин леса, но не царь зверей, не царь всех лесов, степей, пустынь и гор... и все потому, что раньше Медведя родилась его непомерная лень. Он это знает, с этим свыкся и сжился, сам может рассказать о себе что-нибудь такое, что выставляет в смешном виде.
Только немногие знают, что с виду неповоротливый Медведь обгоняет скаковую лошадь, в состоянии задушить лося и нести в передних лапах, что чует мышиное гнездо под плотным слоем твердой земли и способен достать оттуда мышонка раньше, чем самый ловкий кот успеет сказать «мяу». Но не сила и ловкость делают его хозяином леса.
Его считают главным потому, что при всей своей мощи удивительно прост и беспечен, снисходителен к слабым, не обижает мелочь, а сам довольствуется на диво малым: достать меду, полежать в зарослях малины, нежась и лакомясь от пуза...
Медведь на зависть многим зверям и птицам лютую зиму спит в теплой берлоге, что говорит о его великом уме и умении устраиваться... если уж это ему сильно потребуется.

*РОСОМАХА (10 января - 9 февраля)*

Росомаха - зверь, с которым ни один охотник не связывается по своей воле. Росомаха, как никто, охраняет свою землю, ревниво следит за всеми чужаками, что проходят через его территории, и не терпит тех, кто пытается поселиться на его землях, охотиться, рыть норы, разводить детенышей.
Рожденные в период Росомахи ревностнее остальных людей ставят интересы племени выше своих личных интересов.
Росомаха не тетерев, на виду бывать не любит, открытых мест избегает, к себе относится критически, не заблуждается ни насчет своего ума, ни насчет своей внешности, из-за чего у Росомахи оказывается больше верных и преданных друзей, чем у более ярких и звонкоголосых самовлюбленных собратьев по Лесу.
У Росомахи опрятные норы, сами Росомахи могут похвастаться чистой шерстью, крепкими когтями. Росомаха тот редкий зверь, у которого нет ненавидящих его, потому что его уважают даже враги и противники, зная кодекс чести Росомахи, заранее знают, чего от Росомахи ждать, и не боятся повернуться к Росомахе спиной.

*ВОРОН (10 февраля - 9 марта)*
Луна и астрология Ворон - мудрая птица, но мудрая не по научению, а по своей сути, изначально мудрая и понимающая. Про людей-Воронов говорят язвительно, что головной мозг им ни к чему, спинного довольно, но шутка богов в том, что в самом деле Ворон просто понимает то, для чего мудрецу надобны годы мучительных размышлений.
Ворон сразу правильно отвечает на вопрос, над которым пришлось бы трудиться многим колдунам. Он лучше чувствует, чем понимает, и, перескакивая логические цепочки, сразу выдает верный ответ, но как к нему пришел, объяснить не может. Вороны крайне редко достигают высот в управлении и руководстве. Как раз потому, что зрят очень далеко, а народ далеко не пойдет, ему и на шаг подвинуться - ломать исконно-посконное, расставаться с традициями, заветами таких же неграмотных отцов-дедов, предавать Отечество...
Если же изредка Ворон залетает наверх, то это просто потому, что он не говорит обо всем, что видит его зоркое око, иначе побьют и выгонят как безумца.
Обычно Вороны неторопливы и спокойны, ибо истинная мудрость не терпит суеты. Они видят все наперед, и если им нужно клюнуть яблоко, они не спешат за катящимся по дороге, а сразу летят к тому месту, где оно остановится.

*ГОРНОСТАЙ (10 марта - 9 апреля)*
Горностай - зверь, который чувствует в себе великую силу. Он переполнен ею так, что она выплескивается из ушей. Он не сидит на месте ни часа, всегда в движении, а если его кто застанет недвижимым и развалившимся, то глубоко ошибется, полагая, что наконец-то увидел Горностая на покое: тот лихорадочно придумывает либо сразу сотню изощренных каверз, либо как проникнуть в соседний лес и обворовать других Горностаев, либо в планах уже передушил всех противных белок в своем лесу и в соседних.
Горностай настолько уверен в себе и своей правоте, что его не заботят нормы, правила, законы. Он искренне убежден, что делает доброе и нужное дело, когда обворует бурундука - ишь какой толстый! - или придушит белку - не так верещит, - что его любят и что им восхищаются не только за его ловкость, но и за его поступки.
Впрочем, Горностай в самом деле оказывается чаще всего человеком бескорыстным и отзывчивым, охотнее других приходит на помощь. Причем одолжить нуждающемуся может как свое, так и чужое одинаково искренне.

*ЖАБА (10 апреля - 9 мая)*
Жаба - пожалуй, самый удивительный зверь, ибо может жить как на воде и под водой, так и на берегу. Жаба живет даже в лесу на деревьях. Эта удивительная приспосабливаемость дает человеку, рожденному в период Жабы, возможность как работать на самых простых работах, скажем, в поле или в лесу дровосеком, так и занимать высшие посты в государстве, руководить войсками, достигать высот в музыке, литературе, искусстве, науке.
Жабы меньше других склонны к упадку духа, ибо им везде хорошо, но это имеет и другую сторону: Жабам везде настолько уютно, что они редко стремятся куда-то еще. Человек-Жаба может, к примеру, всю жизнь проработать огородником, прекрасно понимая, что мог бы, если бы попотел немножко больше, стать управителем, воеводой или даже царем в этом государстве.
А зачем, отвечает обычно Жаба. Мне и так хорошо. А царю от всех отгавкиваться, шкуру беречь, царь всегда виноват, на царя всех собак вешают...
Жаб ценят за их золотые души, что укрыты невзрачными шкурками, но сами Жабы неохотно сходятся с людьми, ибо душа не одежка, ее еше рассмотреть надо!

*КУЗНЕЧИК (10 мая - 9 июня)*
Луна и астрология Кузнечик - больше, чем кто-либо, не любит выказывать усталость, поражения, несчастья. Он всегда поет, всегда расправляет крылышки, прихорашивается под солнышком. Люди улыбаются, глядя на Кузнечиков, в каждом Кузнечике светится по - это просто полежать на травке под солнышком.
Кузнечик очень легок на подъем, и хотя сердечко трепещет от страха перед каждым прыжком, но все же прыгает, растопыривает крылышки и летит, летит, трепеща от страха и восторга. На новом месте могут поджидать большие страшные звери, там могут быть хищные пауки, но может оказаться и прекрасная поляна с сочной травой, сладкими ягодами и... другими красивыми Кузнечиками, Жуками, Бабочками!
Едва ли не самый большой трус на свете, Кузнечик признается в этом только самым близким, а для всех других это беспечное и веселое существо, которому все дается легко, без усилий, которое легко сходится со всеми существами на свете, как Кузнечиками, так и всеми-всеми.
Кузнечик нетрудолюбив в том смысле, что неусидчив, он хватается то за одно, то за другое. Он часто бросает начатое, но для других удивительно, что успевает он много, даже часто больше других, усидчивых. А секрет в том, что Кузнечик, бросив на полдороге массу дел, к половине из них все же возвращается и, устыдившись своего малодушия, заканчивает быстро и успешно. А если учесть, что Кузнечик все быстро схватывает, то можно сказать, что великой Род создал его в один из своих лучших дней и в хорошем состоянии духа.

*ХОМЯК (10 июня - 9 июля)*
Хомяк - существо, которое спит едва ли не девять месяцев в году, но в оставшиеся развивает бешеную активность, успевая собрать хлеба с полей и набить кладовочки до потолков.
Человек-Хомяк способен трудиться день и ночь без отдыха, наспех глотнуть горячего кофе и снова уйти с головой в работу. В такие дни он успевает сделать столько, сколько рожденный Муравьем делает за месяц. Но затем Хомяк, выдохшись, падает с высунутым языком и долго-долго приходит в себя, а Муравей все работает, работает, работает, а когда приходит время сравнить результаты, то еще неизвестно, кто успевает больше!
Хомяков любят за незлобивый характер, неторопливость и добродушие. Их видят чаще всего на отдыхе, а отдыхать Хомяки любят и умеют, даже если отдых - это просто полежать на травке под солнышком.

*РАВЛИК (10 июля - 9 августа)*
Равлик (улитка) - отличается особой чувствительностью. Они очень тонко и точно чувствуют других людей, из Равликов могут получаться прекрасные вожаки, так как знают, как зажечь и повести за собой людей, чем воздействовать, чтобы бросились хоть в пропасть. Но эта сверхчувствительность оборачивается и другой стороной: они то готовы отдать чужому все, что имеют, то, спохватившись, отгораживаются стеной даже от близких, все время твердя себе, что их столько раз обманывали, сколько можно, пора и о себе подумать...
Эта сверхчувствительность делает их болезненно уязвимыми. Спасаясь, они уходят в раковину, оттуда лишь поводят сяжками, озирая мир, стараясь ни во что не вмешиваться. Эти люди живут в наполовину придуманном мире, им там намного лучше, чем в реальном, а возвращаясь, они всякий раз с тоской говорят, что опоздали родиться, что им бы на пару сотен лет назад, а то и тысячу, почему-то считая, что в прошлом они были бы обязательно князьями, а не холопами!
Для общения нет лучше собеседников, чем Равлики, ибо из врожденной сверхчувствительности всегда видят настроение собеседника, никогда не скажут грубость, всегда придут на помощь, помогут выйти из щекотливого положения.
Равлики умны, хотя их ум почти никогда не приводит к обогащению, удачной карьере, процветанию своего дела. Никто лучше Равликов не в состоянии придумать иллюзорные миры, но как много у них пропадает на пути от сладкой грезы к реальности!

*МУРАВЕЙ (10 августа - 9 сентября)*
Луна и астрология Муравей - едва ли не единственное на свете создание, которое никогда не боится перетрудиться. Муравья редко можно увидеть без дел, но и тогда либо чистит лапы и уши, вылизывает свои блестящие доспехи, а человек, рожденный Муравьем, не только в минуты отдыха планирует день наперед, но и упорнее остальных старается выполнять.
Муравей постоянно в работе, даже если это выглядит как бесцельное скитание по зарослям. Он либо пасет скот, заодно охраняя от чужих Муравьев, либо строит, тащит в дом добычу. Он никогда не скажет себе: довольно, я сделал достаточно. Он всегда старается сделать больше, за что его ценят, уважают, хотя и стараются на такого взвалить работы побольше, перебросить на него и часть своего труда. Муравей тащит, ропщет совсем изредка.
Такое трудолюбие вознаграждается: Муравья замечают, повышают по службе, работу дают все сложнее, ответственнее. И пусть говорят, что Муравей берет не умом, а трудолюбием, но ведь гений - это один процент таланта и девяносто девять трудолюбия!

*ХРУЩ (10 сентября - 9 октября)*
Хрущ - никто не испытывает таких резких перемен в жизни, как Хрущ. Когда червяком роется в земле и грызет корни, он уверен, что так будет всю жизнь. Когда превращается в куколку и застывает в великом покое, восклицает в озарении: «Какой же я раньше был дурак!», подразумевая, что вот теперь-то наконец-то понял, как надо жить, теперь знает, как Жить, теперь будет жить только так...
Но приходит время, и кокон лопается, молодой Жук выползает из земли, расправляет крылышки...
Хруща больше, чем кого-либо, мучает, что нельзя своим детям объяснить, как будут жить, не поверят, вообще нельзя никому объяснить, как надо жить, чтобы сумели превратиться в Настоящих-С-Крыльями, ведь большинство так и помрет толстыми слепыми червями...
В работе Хрущ с легкостью достигает любых высот, если его не уведут с легкого для него пути карьеры более сложные искания истины, философские или религиозные тропки, поиск морально-этических врат в правильную жизнь.

*БОБЕР (10 октября -9 ноября)*
Бобер - стремление Бобра к порядку и покою привело к тому, что он научился строить плотины, поднимать уровень ручьев и рек, делать запруды. Все звери приспосабливаются к погоде, только Бобер приспосабливает ее к себе, подгоняет под свой характер и распорядок.
У Бобра всегда все под рукой, он никогда не торопится, работает спокойно и уверенно. Другие звери завидуют, но жизнь Бобра для них чересчур сложна. Быть Бобром - это много знать и много уметь. Зато когда звери в панике бегут от грозы или лесного пожара, Бобру достаточно нырнуть в свой подводный домик и спокойно переждать пустячок, который для других катастрофа. Бобер умеет обставить свою жизнь так, что рядом с ним всяк чувствует себя спокойно и защищенно, даже если весь остальной мир рушится.

*ПЕС (10 ноября - 9 декабря)*
ОВЧАРКА Пес - отличительная черта - верность и бесстрашие. В мире, где никто не держит слова, Пес единственный, кто все еще придерживается старых канонов чести, верности слову, он никогда не ударит лежачего, в спину или ниже пояса, каких бы выгод ни сулило и как бы над ним ни смеялись за его старомодные привычки.
Друзьям он верен до слепоты, до дурости, и никакие измены и предательства не могут отучить его верить людям, защищать их.
Но, странное дело, даже противники ему доверяют больше, чем своим друзьям и соратникам. Псу можно доверить деньги, тайну и собственную жизнь. Если другу будет грозить беда, Пса не испугаешь ни ножом, ни властью. Он не будет, как Кот, спокойно умываться, когда хозяина убивают рядом, он прыгнет и вцепится в горло, даже если будет знать, что это его последний прыжок. Для Пса в жизни гораздо важнее жить в ладу с совестью, чем с законом, который сегодня один, завтра - другой. Он не стремится к карьере, но нередко его видишь на вершинах бизнеса, политики, систем управления, ибо Псу доверяют даже его противники.

----------


## ПаранойА

Я бобер))))

----------


## Irina

А я хрущ. В принципе очень даже похоже))

----------


## BiZ111

Гороскопы - х..ня от дeбилов и для дeбилов =)

----------


## vova230

А я Ворон. Всегда подозревал это.

----------


## Jemal

Я - Пес.

----------


## Irina

*ГОРОСКОП ЗДОРОВЬЯ ПО ЗНАКАМ ЗОДИАКА*

*ОВЕН* 21 марта-20 апреля

Представители этого знака зодиака отличаются неугомонной активностью и кипучей энергией. Поэтому обычно им присущи две крайности: либо Овны чувствуют себя превосходно, либо на грани истощения. Представитель этого знака обычно пренебрегает симптомами начинающейся болезни в надежде на свою силу и энергию и переносит заболевания на ногах, что иногда приводит к развитию острых форм болезни. Его отношение к недугу сводится к следующему: не ложиться в постель, двигаться, не сдаваться, не воздерживаться от секса. Овны весьма упрямы и не прислушиваются к советам врачей и близких.
Овны часто страдают от травм из-за излишней активности и недостаточной осторожности. «Ахиллесова пята» Овна — голова: она может пострадать как от травм (особенно носа и бровей), так и от болезней (мигрени, головокружения, носовых кровотечений, нарушений сна). Овны нередко подвержены неврозам, чаще всего — лицевых нервов. Представителям данного знака следует больше внимания уделять профилактике заболеваний, нежели их лечению. Главный оздоравливающий фактор для Овнов — регулярные занятия спортом.
Вредные привычки Овна:
Иногда Овнам свойственно снимать стрессы при помощи спиртного. Желание выделиться и определенный снобизм заставляют их отдавать предпочтение лучшим сортам табака и самым престижным маркам сигарет. Но ведь это не оправдание для того, чтобы не бросить привычку совсем.

*ТЕЛЕЦ* 21 апреля-21 мая

Представители данного знака обычно рождаются с сильной конституцией и могут дожить до преклонного возраста без какой-либо болезни.
Основные проблемы со здоровьем возникают у Тельцов по той причине, что они не знают, когда остановиться, — ни в работе, ни в отдыхе. Порой из-за лени, а порой в надежде на «авось» Тельцы пренебрегают лечением и профилактикой заболеваний и начинают задумываться о своем состоянии, когда болезнь уже основательно запущена. При заболевании могут не выздоравливать очень долго и испытывать из-за этого уныние и упадок духа.
Основные болезни Тельцов: полнота (вплоть до ожирения), диабет, гепатит, сыпи, аллергии, кашель, абсцессы, головные боли, подагра, нервные заболевания, болезни мозга, переутомление, шизофрения, депрессии. Слабое место Тельца — горло. Особенно это проявляется в детском и подростковом возрасте.
Кроме того, у представителей этого знака зодиака есть еще одна проблемная сфера — нервы. Упрямый и самодостаточный Телец на самом деле весьма болезненно переносит различного рода психологические трудности. Чтобы сохранять здоровье, ему необходимы, прежде всего, спокойная дружеская обстановка и регулярное хорошее питание.

Вредные привычки Тельца:
Вообще, Тельцов отличают сила воли и умение остановить себя в нужный момент. Эти люди имеют довольно крепкое телосложение, и им вполне успешно удается выпивать, не впадая в крайности. Точно так же, со свойственной их характеру решительностью, они в состоянии бросить курить в любой момент, когда только захотят. Но в целом, Вредные привычки — это не про Тельцов.

*БЛИЗНЕЦЫ* 22 мая-21июня

Главная опасность для представителей этого знака зодиака — чрезмерный расход энергии. Близнецы отличаются повышенной нервной возбудимостью, и главная цель всех их занятий — успеть как можно больше во что бы то ни стало. Успевать-то они, как правило, успевают, но расплачиваются за это как раз своим здоровьем.
Наиболее распространенные болезни Близнецов: аллергии (от лекарства и пищи), простуда, нервозность. На физическом плане наиболее уязвимым местом Близнецов являются легкие. Также им стоит следить за состоянием связок, печени и кожи.
Есть одно важное замечание: Близнецахм ни в коем случае нельзя увлекаться диетами и тем более голоданием. Это чревато нарушениями нервной и эндокринной систем.
Большинство заболеваний Близнецы могут предотвратить, придерживаясь несложных правил: следить за своим здоровьем, чаще бывать на свежем воздухе и принимать воздушные и солнечные ванны. Если Близнецы будут пренебрегать подобными советами, это может плохо сказаться на их хрупком здоровье.
Чаще, чем с другими, с представителями этого знака происходят несчастные случаи; они подвержены болезням легких и кишечника, а также артритам, ревматизму и головным болям.
Близнецы часто страдают бессонницей, поэтому ночью они плохо отдыхают. Несмотря на все объективные причины, они должны уметь расслабляться, чтобы предотвратить нервное напряжение и возможные срывы.

Вредные привычки Близнецов:
Обычно Близнецов отличает спокойное или даже пренебрежительное отношение к алкоголю. А вот что касается курения — то среди неспокойных курильщиков, тянущих сигарету за сигаретой, Близнецов встречается немало. Им стоит поискать другие способы сохранения внутреннего спокойствия. Кстати, иногда, дабы успокоиться, Близнецы начинают спасаться сладким — что тоже не самый лучший вариант.

*РАК* 22 июня-22 июля

Главный источник «рачьих» болезней — постоянный стресс, с которым Рак часто пребывает по собственной вине. Именно нестабильное эмоциональное состояние представителей этого знака зодиака, склонность накапливать негативные эмоции и приводят к появлению неврастении, расстройств пищеварения, гастритов, язв.
Желудок — наиболее уязвимый орган этих людей. Кроме того, у Раков часто бывают проблемы и с выводящей системой, из-за чего могут развиваться аллергические реакции (в том числе на лекарства), поэтому Рака лучше лечить методами народной медицины, в частности — травами.
Проблемные места: желудок, печень, мочевой пузырь, кишечник, органы, связанные с переработкой пищи и выведения ее из организма.
И мужчины, и женщины имеют склонность к ипохондрии; им следует стремиться к полной занятости, чтобы не потакать собственным слабостям и не начинать жалеть себя. Многие болезни Рака — психосоматические (из-за периодов депрессии). Здесь нужно менять жизненные привычки, еду, сон, а не докторов, которые ничем не помогут.
Профилактические меры: диета, теплые ванны, регулярный сон, полноценный отдых. Огромное значение для Рака имеет спокойная и надежная обстановка в собственном доме.

Вредные привычки Рака:
Рак способен впасть в зависимость от алкоголя или сигарет. Поэтому представителям данного знака не стоит идти на поводу у своих желаний и потворствовать слабостям. Иногда Раку кажется, что сигарета ободряет и поддерживает его, но это обманчивое ощущение, ведь табак — сильное средство подавления. Они попадаются на удочку своей внезапной прихоти. Следует подумать, прежде чем ударяться и в безудержное поедание сладостей, ведь жизнь полна и других удовольствий.

*ЛЕВ* 23 июля-23 августа

Львы обычно обладают хорошим здоровьем и невероятной жизнестойкостью. Это один из самых сильных знаков зодиака. Однако именно эти люди отличаются феноменальным неумением трезво рассчитывать свои силы. Процесс, которым Лев занят, захватывает его полностью. Он может забывать есть, спать, отдыхать, в то время как долгий сон — необходимейшее условие здоровья Льва. Постоянное напряжение всех жизненных сил может подорвать самое крепкое здоровье. Болезни обычно кратко-временны, но острые, с высокой температурой. Правда, долго болеть Лев не будет и постарается закончить лечение как можно скорее. Лучше такие пациенты реагируют на естественные лечебные средства, на все, что зреет под солнцем, — травяной чай, средство из слив и чеснока, фрукты, хлебно-картофельная диета, витамины.
От постоянных перенапряжений у Львов страдают прежде всего позвоночник и сердечно-сосудистая система. Эмоциональные встряски и препятствия сказываются на сердце физически, отсюда уязвимость для кровообращения: анемии, лейкемии, артриты, подагры, фл***ты, эмболии, ангины, нервные депрессии и срывы, кровоизлияния, особенно в сетчатке глаза, спазмы, гангрены нижних конечностей, веснушки и солнечные ожоги.
Главное для Льва — научиться регулировать затраты энергии и осознать необходимость избегать чрезмерного курения и потребления алкоголя.

Вредные привычки Льва:
Львы часто относятся достаточно спокойно к алкоголю или курению, употребляя по случаю только самые дорогие спиртные напитки и элитные сигареты, а вот от сладкого они очень легко впадают в зависимость.

*ДЕВА* 24 августа-23 сентября

Сказать, что Дева заботится о своем здоровье, — это не сказать ничего! Представителям данного знака зодиака свойственны врожденная чистоплотность, любовь к порядку и необыкновенная мнительность. Иногда это может приводить к преувеличенному вниманию к своему здоровью, ипохондрии, мании чистоты, к страху перед микробами. При этом, по большому счету, Девы отличаются весьма неплохим здоровьем. Наиболее чувствительное их место — кишечник. Опухоли относительно редки, чего нельзя сказать о кишечных спазмах, вызываемых беспокойством, тревогами, волнениями. От этого можно освободиться на время, но редко удается излечиться до конца.
Основные профилактические меры: легкое регулярное питание, здоровая диета, постоянные прогулки, здоровый сон и своего рода психотерапевтическая поддержка: Дев необходимо убеждать в том, что они здоровы и никакие болезни не способны их одолеть.

Вредные привычки Девы:
Девы не склонны употреблять много спиртного, однако к курению вполне способны привязаться, и зря: привычная сигарета довольно быстро перестает приносить Деве хоть какое-нибудь удовлетворение. Представители данного знака — сладкоежки. Им следует быть осторожнее — с годами любовь к сладкому неизбежно приведет к излишней полноте, избавиться от которой гораздо сложнее, чем не допустить ее появления.

----------


## Irina

*ВЕСЫ* 24 сентября-23 октября

Здоровье Весов страдает, прежде всего, из-за психологических проблем, с которыми часто сталкиваются представители этого знака. Отсутствие гармонии с окружающим миром способно погрузить их в дурное расположение духа, и, как следствие, начинает страдать весь организм. Наиболее часто — позвоночник и почки. Нервная система Весов также не очень крепка. Ни один знак Зодиака не имеет более низкой сопротивляемости к алкоголю. Для него вредны кислоты, уксусы, цитрусы — все это надо употреблять умеренно, заменить уксус маслом, цитрусы — грушами, спелыми яблоками; рекомендуется незначительное употребление соли или естественный солевой обмен.
Самая главная профилактическая мера для поддержания здоровья Весов — благоприятная гармоничная обстановка, в которой не проявляются болезни. Причем значение имеет как внутренняя гармония (именно о ней в первую очередь стоит заботиться родным и близким Весов), так и внешняя — специально подобранная музыка, арома- и цветотерапия... Не повредят также занятия спортом и массаж.

Вредные привычки Весов:
Если Весы тяготеют к изысканным винам и интересуются прежде всего качеством спиртных напитков — в этом нет ничего предосудительного. Однако представители данного знака порой весьма склонны к злоупотреблению алкоголем.

*СКОРПИОН* 24 октября-22 ноября

Жизненные силы Скорпиона, дарованные ему природой, огромны. Люди, рожденные под этим знаком Зодиака, редко болеют, но если уж такое случается, болезнь проходит в тяжелой форме. Многие заболевания у Скорпионов протекают своеобразно. Врачам обычно трудно прогнозировать состояние здоровья представителей данного знака и лечить их. Впрочем, Скорпионы предпочитают заниматься самолечением. Они действительно очень хорошо знают все свои болезни и лечатся экстремальными методами: например, тройными дозами лекарств. На самом деле, большинство заболеваний этих людей связано с образом жизни и психологическими проблемами.
Уязвимые места Скорпионов: нос (хроническое кровотечение), горло, сердце, спина, ноги. Нередки болезни кровеносной системы и варикозное расширение вен. Также уязвимы половые органы. Очень важную роль в поддержании здоровья Скорпиона играет сексуальная сфера. Упорядоченная сексуальная жизнь влияет на работу всех органов и систем организма.

Вредные привычки Скорпиона:
Неуравновешенность натуры этого человека опасна тем, что если Скорпион в стрессовой ситуации начнет пить, курить или злоупотреблять сладким, он неизбежно увлечется. Главное для него — избавиться от стресса, а каким путем — не имеет никакого значения. Поэтому Скорпионам очень важно научиться расслабляться, не употребляя допинги.

*СТРЕЛЕЦ* 23 ноября-21 декабря

Главная проблема Стрельцов — отсутствие меры. Практически все болезни представителей данного знака Зодиака имеют в своей основе именно эту причину: переедание, нервное перенапряжение, переоценка сил... Стрельцы часто страдают избыточным весом, гипертонией, склонностью к инсультам и инфарктам. Самое уязвимое место этих людей — печень. Поражениям также бывают подвержены бедра, руки, плечи, легкие и кишечник. Из-за того, что Стрельцы носятся сломя голову, они нередко оказываются жертвами несчастных случаев. Но представителей этого знака не заставишь долго лежать на больничной койке, а выздоровление обычно происходит на удивление быстро.
Немаловажный фактор при лечении любых недугов Стрельца — уважение к лечащему врачу. Если врач не вызывает у него положительных эмоций, скорее всего, будет очень сложно убедить такого пациента последовать советам доктора. Если Стрелец исключительным легкомыслием не испортит своего здоровья, у него есть все шансы дожить до глубокой старости в здравом уме и твердой памяти.

Вредные привычки Стрельца:
Стрелец — человек компанейский и очень многое делает именно за компанию: за компанию он может начать пить, курить и весьма преуспеть в этом, демонстрируя окружающим, что ему «не слабо». Самое главное — вовремя остановиться.

*КОЗЕРОГ* 22 декабря-20 января

Козероги обычно довольно много болеют в детстве, но с возрастом обретают стойкость и сопротивляемость недугам. Это довольно сложные пациенты, имеющие свое собственное мнение относительно здоровья. Заставить их поверить чужому мнению трудно. Самое удивительное — часто представители данного знака Зодиака оказываются правы, и самым эффективным средством для них оказывается разработанная ими же самими система, будь то особая гимнастика, диета или что-то еще.
Козерогам свойственно не замечать первых признаков болезни, а когда что-нибудь случается, вообразить, что это фатально. Слабые места: колени, бедра над коленями, кости, мышцы, кровообращение, щитовидная железа, кожа.
Больше всего Козерогам следует опасаться переломов, разрывов связок и травм коленей. Они также бывают подвержены простудам, артритам, позвоночным сколиозам, циркулярным закупоркам, отложениям в венах и артериях, склерозам, утонь-шениям стенок сосудов, дерматозам, экземе, варикозу вен, почечным и сердечным приступам.
Профилактические меры: тщательно варьируемая диета, мало соли, солнечный климат, горный воздух, отсутствие сквозняков, теплая одежда, регулярный массаж.

Вредные привычки Козерога:
Обычно Вредные привычки: для Козерога — ничего больше, как способ занять себя в минуты грусти. Даже если рожденные под этим знаком Зодиака часто бывают в одиночестве, им следует помнить, что алкоголь — не самая лучшая компания и не самое надежное лекарство от скуки. Что же касается сигарет, Козероги ценят свое здоровье и поэтому вряд ли захотят испытывать то мучительное, ноющее чувство недомогания, которое приносит им курение.

*ВОДОЛЕЙ* 21 января-18 февраля

Болезни обычно проявляются у Водолеев внезапно, хотя на самом деле причины, вызывающие их, накапливаются в течение долгого времени. Наиболее распространенной является неупорядоченный образ жизни. Кроме того, для представителей этого знака Зодиака характерно постоянное нервное напряжение, что также здоровья не укрепляет.
Водолей — трудный пациент, ему быстро надоедает лечение, и через день-два этот человек отказывается от него.
Самое слабое место Водолея — сосудистая система. Очень часто у представителей данного знака возникают варикозные расширения вен, отеки ног, судороги. Вторая по значимости мишень — позвоночник. Водолеям важно учиться рассчитывать свои силы, так как они склонны перерасходовать энергию, причем как физическую, так и нервную.
Профилактические меры: витамины, свежий воздух, подвижный образ жизни.

Вредные привычки Водолея:
Великодушие и щедрость натуры заставляют этих людей принимать участие в дружеских попойках, но сами они редко получают от этого истинное удовольствие. Инстинкт внутреннего самосохранения и жажда новых ощущений должны предохранить Водолеев от пристрастия к курению.

*РЫБЫ* 19 февраля-20 марта

Большая доля болезней Рыб бывает вызвана внушением или самовнушением. При этом, несмотря на мнительность и беспокойство о своем здоровье, они могут не предпринимать никаких шагов к излечению. Однако еще чаще, находя у себя множество мнимых заболеваний, они сами вводят себя в заблуждение.
Рыбы нежны и подвержены разного рода недугам, которые могут поражать неожиданно и серьезно. К типичным болезням представителей этого знака Зодиака можно отнести отеки, опухоли, грибковые заболевания, проблемы глаз (близорукость, конъюнктивиты). Слабые места: ступни, пятки, конечности. Рыбы часто подвержены отекам, особенно в лодыжках, варикозу вен, ревматизмам, нарывам, опухолям, полипам, простудам.
Профилактические меры: теплый сухой климат, отсутствие сырых помещений. Физические упражнения, частый отдых, отпуск на морском побережье, в открытых горных местностях. Держать ноги в сухости и тепле. Регулярная ножная ванна и носовая гигиена морскими солями.

Вредные привычки Рыбы:
Рыбы чаще всего увлекаются спиртным и курением, поддавшись чужому влиянию. Самое главное, чтобы Вредные привычки: не стали действительно важной составляющей их жизни. А вот сладкого эти люди могут порой съесть очень много, причем исключительно по причине своей рассеянности. Им стоит всегда контролировать свой рацион.

----------


## Marusja

> Вредные привычки Льва:
> от сладкого они очень легко впадают в зависимость.


 100 % про меня

----------


## Irina

> Самая главная профилактическая мера для поддержания здоровья Весов — благоприятная гармоничная обстановка, в которой не проявляются болезни.


Вот это точно. У меня все болезни от нервов.

----------


## Irina

_ Гороскоп древнеегипетской цивилизации. Каждый период года соотносится с определенным божеством и своих подопечных божество наделяет определенными качествами, свойствами характера и способностями.
_
*НИЛ 1-7 января, 19-28 июня, 1-7 сентября, 18-26 ноября.*

Эта река и ее бог являлись для египтян источником неиссякаемой энергии.
Нил - река, дающая жизнь жителям Египта. Его воды не только орошали посевы, но и удобряли землю во время широких разливов. Вот почему однажды Нил стал не просто рекой, но божеством, которому поклонялись и у которого просили помощи в голодные годы.
Бога плодородия изображали с овощами вместо волос в окружении большого количества подношений.
Представители этого знака - натуры очень страстные и импульсивные . Девиз всей их жизни - лучше сделать и не жалеть, чем не сделать и жалеть. Им подходят любые профессии, где не надо сидеть целый день на рабочем месте, можно перемещаться и легко менять род деятельности.
Сверхъестественная способность людей Нила - это дар целительства. Если попробуете, то сможете снимать руками головную боль и избавлять от сглаза и негативной энергетики. Рядом с вами люди чувствуют себя хорошо и спокойно. Ваше биополе несет в себе огромный положительный заряд.
Характер: жизнерадостный и терпеливый. Вы легко адаптируетесь к любой среде.
Вы очень проницательны, поэтому к вам тянутся люди. Ваши советы - всегда попадают в самое ядрышко.
Вы всегда оказываетесь там, где нужна ваша помощь. Но осторожнее! Из-за этого вами часто пользуются. Предательства вы не прощаете, впадаете в ярость и действуете импульсивно. Ваши суждения безапелляционны.
Вас можно назвать страстной особой: во все, что бы вы ни делали, вы бросаетесь с головой.
Вы - глубоко семейный человек. К своим близким относитесь с особой нежностью. Стараетесь их поддержать добрым словом и вдохновить на новые подвиги.

*АМОН-РА 8-21 января, 1-11 февраля.*

Культ Солнца, существовавший в древнеегипетской цивилизации, нашел свое воплощение в этом божестве.
Амону (что значит "скрытый") поклонялись в Верхнем Египте. Когда столицей Египта стал город Фивы, Амон-Ра превратился в "короля богов".
Амон сочетал в себе характеры множества богов: Ра (бога Солнца), Мина (бога созидания и размножения), а также воинствующего бога Монту. Со временем Амон-Ра стал защитником.
Его представляют как мужчину с головой барана. Иногда голова оставалась человеческой, но украшалась бараньими рогами или солнечным диском. Он был супругом Мут, "богини–матери".
Его подопечные - это мудрые и цельные натуры. Кроме того, одно из их главных качеств - это солнечный оптимизм. В коллективе они, как правило, играют роль лидера. А из профессий выбирают те, которые позволяют им продемонстрировать свои личные таланты. Стремление к славе у них в крови. Похвалите подопечных Амон-Ра - и они свернут горы.
Сверхъестественность заключается в способности видеть будущее. Среди этих людей много предсказателей.
Характер: ваша целостность и безграничная харизма привлекает к вам людей.
Вы умеете убеждать и обладаете ораторским талантом. Но порой вы так популярны среди друзей, коллег и подруг, что на любимого человека у вас просто не остается времени.
Смелость и жизнерадостность - ваши союзники. У вас есть дар - успокаивать людей. Рядом с вами каждый чувствует себя на высоте. Иногда это даже выходит за рамки дозволенного. У вас аура лидера, но не диктатора. Вы - хороший дипломат, так как зачастую действуете хитро, исподтишка.
Как ни странно, в любовных отношениях вам сложно полностью открыть партнеру свою душу.

*МУТ - 22-31 января, 8-22 сентября.*

Эта богиня символизирует строгую мать.
Мут - это вторая по значимости богиня в египетской мифологии после Изиды. Ее имя переводится дословно как "мать". Ее изображали в виде женщины с двойной короной на голове: короной Высокого и Нижнего Египта. Иногда ее представляли в более опасном виде: львицы или грифа.
Ее подопечные требовательны и к себе, и к другим. Чуждые романтике, они всегда готовы помочь не словом, а делом. Среди подопечных богини Мут очень много испытателей, экспериментаторов и людей, которые несут в наше общество прогресс.
Сверхъестественность ваша заключается в большой физической силе, здоровье и таланте чувствовать любую неприятность за версту. С таким человеком, как вы, в любую разведку пойти не страшно.
Характер: вы очень эмоциональны, и, возможно, именно поэтому вам часто не хватает уверенности в себе. Вас часто бросает из печали в радость.
Чтобы понравиться вам, необходимо запастись недюжинным терпением.
Вы способны жить в отрыве от других людей и возделывать собственный тайный сад. Вы считаете, что так вы оберегаете себя от негативных эмоций.
Любовь занимает большое место в вашей жизни. Несмотря на свои порой преувеличенные страхи, вы способны сдвинуть горы, чтобы победить

*ГЕБ 12-29 февраля, 20-31 августа.*

Египтяне считали его символом Земли, прочного союза и единения.
Геб символизирует землю, растения и минералы. Он изображался человеком с красной короной или в парике, разделенном на три части, с изображением… гуся.
Если вы родились под этим знаком, значит, вы очень хороший советчик, добрый и тонко чувствующий человек. Среди подопечных Геба много общественных деятелей, психологов и специалистов в области техники.
Сверхъестественность ваша заключается в том, что под вашими руками все расцветает. Стоит вам бросить в землю семечко, как оно прорастет. Все зеленое на планете делится с людьми Геба силой и энергией.
Характер: вы уверенны, что вы флегматик? Скорее вам не хватает энергии. Точнее, у вас собственная манера распоряжаться временем: никакой спешки, никакой суеты.
Вы чувственны, впечатлительны и очень привлекательны.
Друзья настолько доверяют вам, что даже если вы того не хотите, начинают делиться с вами своими проблемами, в полной уверенности, что ваш совет изменит их жизнь к лучшему.
В любви вы ищете человека чувствительного, доверчивого и энергичного

*ИЗИДА 11–31 марта, 18-29 октября, 19-31 декабря.*

Эта богиня символизирует женственность и материнство.
Супруга Осириса, она олицетворяет богиню-мать и защищает новорожденных и мореплавателей. Особую популярность Изида снискала за то, что однажды оживила своего мужа Осириса, убитого ревнивым братом. Ее часто изображают как женщину, у которой между бычьих рогов светится солнечный диск, на коленях у нее сидит сын Гора.
Счастье, если под ее знаком родилась представительница слабого пола. Ведь главная сущность Изиды - любовь. Ее подопечные сеют вокруг себя тепло и нежность. Но при этом точно знают, чего хотят в жизни. Звезды пророчат им успех в экономике и педагогике.
Сверхъестественный дар приносит всем удачу - вот ваш талант. Вы - как счастливый талисман. Все темные силы обходят стороной место, где пребывает подопечный Изиды.
Характер: вы жизнерадостны, открыты, амбициозны. Живете в полную силу, красиво, энергично, без предрассудков и угрызений совести. Вы обожаете новые захватывающие эксперименты.
Вы спокойны, доверчивы, щедры, любите людей и бесконечно им доверяете. Вы влюбчивы, но умеете любить долго, сдабривая семейную жизнь приятными (или не очень) сюрпризами.
Однако вы настолько идеалистичны, что, не найдя однажды достойного партнера, разочаровываетесь в людях и предпочитаете жить "одной, чем с кем попало".

*ОСИРИС 1-10 марта, 27-30 ноября, 1-18 декабря.*

Древние египтяне изображали этого бога как человека, шляпа которого украшена перьями.
Осирис - один из величайших египетских богов. Женившись на сестре Изиде для того, чтобы править Египтом и привнести туда цивилизацию, он разъярил своего брата Сета, который попытался убить его, но Изида вернула мужа к жизни.
Таким образом, Осирис, символ плодородия и развития, стал господином "того света". Бог мертвых, он говорил с людьми об их жизни и был гарантом выживания людей под землей. Это божество символизирует обновление, так как никогда не умирает.
Его подопечные - великолепные ораторы и организаторы.
Из сверхъестественного боги наделили вас способностью видеть людей насквозь. Порой кажется, что эти люди могут читать мысли других. От них нельзя ничего скрыть.
Характер: ваш любопытный нрав толкает вас на новые необычные неожиданные эксперименты.
Вы верите в жизнь и уверены в себе. Каждое мгновение вы проживаете в полную силу, не боясь потерпеть неудачу. Ведь для вас всегда существует запасная тропинка, возможность все исправить, пуститься в новые, еще более волнующие приключения. Все течет, все изменяется.
Однако и ваш неудержимый оптимизм требует отдыха, поэтому время от времени вы впадаете в легкую депрессию. Неуверенность в себе также может быть вызвана тем, что вы не можете остаться в стороне от чего бы то ни было.
Вы удачно сочетаете в себе силу и хрупкость, страсть и альтруизм.
Иногда вы ищете журавля в небе, когда синица уже сидит в ваших руках.
Дружба для вас часто оказывается сильнее любви.

----------


## Irina

*ТОТ 1-19 апреля, 8-17 ноября.*

Он помогал людям овладеть речью, письменностью и арифметикой. Тот считается покровителем ученых и философов.
Бог Знания и Письма, Тот был советчиком Осириса и защитником Гора. Его изображали в виде человека или павиана с головой ибиса, украшенной месяцем.
Его почитали как бога ораторского искусства и счета. Считали писарем богов и мерилом времени. Этим он заслужил расположение магов. Говорят также, что он помогал астрономам, счетоводам и лекарям.
Его подопечные отличаются большим вниманием к деталям и способностью к анализу и логическому мышлению.
Сверхъестественность людей Тота заключается в том, что они могут легко овладеть приемам гипноза. Убедить кого угодно в чем угодно - для них не проблема. Надо лишь посмотреть в глаза человеку. Отличить правду от лжи они могут за пять секунд.
Характер: любопытство вкупе с предприимчивостью толкает вас на поиски всего нового и неизведанного. Оставаясь обаятельной и скромной, вы стойко выдерживаете все препятствия, которые подготовила для вас жизнь. Вы везде стремитесь докопаться до истины. Ваша щедрость может сравниться только с вашей честностью.
Вы всегда и везде чувствуете себя как дома.
Вы любите работать со словом, а также наделены педагогическим талантом. Эти качества и помогут выбрать вам профессию, которой вы будете верны всю жизнь.
Что касается любви, вы способны отдавать своему партнеру все лучшее, мастерски скрывая все свои недостатки.

*ГОР 1-7 мая, 20-30 апреля, 12-19 августа.*

Его часто изображают в образе человека с птичьей головой.
Бог Неба, Звезд, Любви, защитник фараонов, Гор - один из самых древних и важных египетских богов. Изображают его чаще всего в виде сокола, с солнечным диском над головой или в виде человека с головой сокола. Говорят, его глаза способны видеть ночью.
Те, кто появился на свет под покровительством Гора, созданы для полета. У них великолепная фантазия, богатое воображение, и они прекрасно реализуют себя на ниве творческих профессий. Из них получаются хорошие биологи и зоологи и дрессировщики животных.
Сверхъестественность подопечных Гора проявляется в том, что они умеют понимать язык животных. Кошки и собаки с радостью реагируют на их команды. Лаской и силой они могут укротить любого зверя.
Характер: вас ценят за жизнерадостность, благородство и здоровый прагматизм.
Свои цели вы видите ясно, поэтому с их достижением проблем быть не должно.
У вас душа созидателя, и вы не боитесь трудной работы, даже наоборот, стремитесь к ней. Вы любите риск и не бежите от ответственности. К тому же всегда уверенны в себе.
Любите управлять, все контролировать, окружающие не в восторге от вашего деспотизма. Вы не слишком тактичны. Вам стоит поработать над терпением и дипломатичностью.
Вы вполне способны на любовь с первого взгляда. Но такая любовь мимолетна. Всему свое время. С возрастом вы станете более постоянны в своих чувствах

*АНУБИС 8-27 мая, 29-30 июня, 1-13 июля.*

В египетской мифологии этот бог занимался бальзамированием умерших. Однако эта церемония под его руководством проходила празднично, как бы сейчас сказали, с шутками-прибаутками.
Анубис, бог мертвых, был распорядителем похоронных церемоний и мумификации. Он ожидал мертвых на входе в темное царство, возглавлял суд над душой и осуществлял их защиту, принося пропитание и могилу.
Его имя означает "шакал", и его изображения на фресках были шакалом или дикой собакой с заостренными ушами и удлиненной мордой.
Анубис наделил своих подопечных чувством черного юмора и умением в сложных ситуациях находить веселые моменты. Эти люди - "совы". Они любят поздно ложиться и поздно вставать. Уединение предпочитают шумным компаниям. И на службе, оставаясь один на один с проблемой, могут принести гораздо больше пользы, чем работая в команде.
Сверхъестественная способность людей Анубиса - это талант вершить правосудие. Благодаря покровительству этого таинственного бога, никто из смертных не может скрыть от людей правды. Он всегда встает на защиту слабых и накажет виновных.
Характер: вы предпочитаете тень свету, одиночество популярности... Многим кажетесь весьма таинственной личностью. Вас ценят за чуткость, искренность и верность.
Вы немного идеалистичны и очень эмоциональны. Именно поэтому вы иногда впадаете в депрессию. Но, возможно, именно она и помогает решать вам некоторые проблемы. Вы прекрасный психолог, ведь мир бессознательного не является для вас тайной.
Вы непреклонны и не меняете однажды принятого решения. Это создает некоторые проблемы в любовных отношениях.
Старые раны не затягиваются, вот почему вам так сложно найти родственную душу. Поэтому партнера вы выбираете очень осторожно, десять раз убедившись в том, что ваши отношения строятся на полном взаимном уважении и согласии.

*СЕТ 28-31 мая, 1-18 июня, 28-30 сентября, 1-2 октября.*

У древнего народа этот бог считается символом свободы.
Бог тьмы, беспорядка, пустынь, бурь и войны. Часто его изображали в виде человека с головой кабана. Египтяне придавали особое значение культу Сета.
Из ревности он убил своего брата, Осириса, но Изида, жена Осириса, с помощью Тота и Анубиса оживила его.
В наказание за такой поступок Сет был изгнан в пустыню. Другие источники сообщают, что его отправили на небо, где он и теперь предстает перед нами в виде Большой Медведицы.
Рожденные под знаком Сета чрезвычайно амбициозны, изобретательны, уверены в себе и в своей правоте. Такие люди часто выбираются в политики и руководители самого высшего эшелона власти.
Сверхъестественность подопечных Сета проявляется, когда они начинают гадать на картах, на кофейной гуще и даже на облаках. Никто лучше их не умеет читать знаки судьбы и делать правильные выводы. Им можно смело доверить судьбу.
Характер: вы завоеватель и считаете, что препятствия создаются для того, чтобы их преодолевать. Поэтому вы их постоянно и ищете.
Не зацикливаетесь на прошлом, а с надеждой смотрите в будущее. На своих прошлых ошибках вы учиться не умеете, поэтому постоянно что-то начинаете снова, проверяете свои способности, соревнуетесь с кем-то.
Внутреннее спокойствие вы находите в борьбе с внутренними парадоксами.
Часто вам кажется, что вы можете рассчитывать только на себя. Вы терпеть не можете ограничения в профессиональной, социальной и любовной сферах. Своим эгоизмом вы защищаетесь от событий, которые могли бы вас ранить. Предпочитаете убегать и прятаться, чтобы сохранить свою свободу.
В любви вы с трудом можете контролировать свою ревность: подсознательно выбираете тех партнеров, которым будет нравиться ваше импульсивное поведение

*БАСТЕТ 14-28 июля, 23–27 сентября, 3-17 октября.*

Бастет - богиня любви и плодородия.
Ее изображали в виде женщины с головой кошки или львицы. Она защищала фараонов и человечество.
Божество в обличии кошки дарит своим подопечным очарование, способность тонко чувствовать, понимать ситуацию. Это идеальные жены и матери. Они легко добьются успеха во всех профессиях, которые считают женскими. Из них получаются великолепные учителя, медсестры, флористы и бухгалтеры. Они великолепно вяжут, шьют и вкусно готовят.
Сверхъестественной можно считать их способность успокаивать и снимать стресс. У них удивительное "уютное" биополе, которое согревает всех вокруг.
Характер: вы привыкли обороняться. Бдительность - ваша сильная сторона, но чрезмерная осторожность мешает правильно оценить ситуацию.
Вам нужно преодолеть застенчивость и открыться миру, тогда жизнь покажется намного интереснее и светлее.
Ваш шарм и природное обаяние, а также дипломатия, грация и щедрость привлекают к вам людей.
Проницательность, хорошо развитая интуиция и чувство такта заставляют ваших друзей обращаться к вам за советом. И они не ошибаются, ведь вы всегда найдете нужные слова для каждого.
В любви вы ищете партнера, способного оценить вашу чувственность и эмоциональность.
Своих близких вы окружаете особым вниманием, заботой и безграничной любовью

*СЕКМЕТ 29-31 июля, 1-11 августа, 30 октября-7 ноября.*

Это божество с львиной головой. Его суд беспристрастен. Главная цель его жизни - справедливость.
Секмет значит "мощь, сила". Секмет была богиней ссоры и войны. Она наводила сухость или паводок, в общем, была источником людских бед.
Эта вредоносная девушка распространяла эпидемии, но в ее власти было также и избавлять от болезней. Она покровительствовала врачам и магам.
Ее представляли в виде львицы или женщины, одетой в длинную тунику, с головой львицы.
Если вы родились под знаком этого божества, то скорей всего пользуетесь большим авторитетом среди простых смертных, требовательны по отношению к себе и другим. Вы будете одинаково талантливы во всех профессиях, где приходится часто общаться с людьми и принимать важные решения.
Сверхъестественным кажется ваше везение. Вы умеете появляться в нужное время и в нужном месте. И за какое дело вы бы не брались, вам всегда будет сопутствовать удача.
Характер: вы личность страстная, непреклонная, гордая.
У вас всегда много друзей, хотя вы и не слишком снисходительны к окружающим.
Вы хорошо себя контролируете, а потому редко совершаете ошибки.
Однако за вашей гордой внешностью скрывается честная, чувствительная, осторожная натура, ждущая признания.
Будучи перфекционистом до кончиков ногтей, вы всегда остаетесь неудовлетворенной. Больше гибкости, фантазии и меньше самокритики поможет вам легче принимать эту жизнь.

----------


## Irina

* В РАЗВЕДКУ С ПОДРУГОЙ - ЮМОРНОЙ ГОРОСКОП*


*Подруга - Овен.*

Ну, если бы я пошла с подругой - Овном, то, думаю, мы бы сильно наследили - взорвали бы что-нибудь лишнее, просто заодно. Она не оставила бы мне выбора, и нам пришлось бы взять "языка", даже если он был бы нам не нужен. Незамеченными бы мы не ушли. В нас бы стреляли. Она бы просила: "Прикрой!" Если бы меня ранили в ноги, она заставила бы меня ползти, говоря, что сама виновата, хотя подбадривала бы словами, но "языка" бы не бросила. Вполне допускаю, что если бы мы все-таки вернулись, нам дали бы Героев Советского Союза, но я бы хромала и заикалась всю оставшуюся жизнь.

*Подруга -Телец.*

Если бы я пошла с подругой-Тельцом, мы бы шли тихо, но далеко. Терпеливо отсиживались бы в укромных уголках и считали проезжающие мимо танки неприятеля. А если бы в этот момент нас кто-то увидел, по ее дружелюбному лицу и букетику полевых цветов в руке никогда не догадался бы, что мы тут в разведке. Именно она, мирная и спокойная, подошла бы к тому, кто сильно мешал нам выполнять задание, и с тем же спокойствием вонзила бы ножик в тело врага и поддержала бы, чтобы громко не падал. А если бы нас все же повязали, что непременно случилось бы, так как реакция у нее слегка замедленная, она бы никого не выдала. Да еще откусила бы у фашиста палец. Но нас бы все равно расстреляли.

*Подруга - Близнецы.*

Если бы я пошла в разведку с подругой-Близнецами, я бы перед этим крепко выпила... валерианки. Потому что неизвестность пугает больше всего. Вышли бы мы на дело без четкого плана, потому как в ее голове они рождаются каждую секунду, и какой она выберет - неизвестно. Пошли бы мы бодро. Много бы смеялись. Но подойдя к месту, спорили бы в кустах - по тактике у нас возникли бы разногласия. Потом я бы уступила. Потому что не уступить Близнецам невозможно. Потом она вынула бы из вещмешка фривольный наряд и превратилась бы в легкомысленную фройляйн. И пока бы я ползала на брюхе и цепляла мину к автомобилю генералитета, она отвлекала бы внимание отрепетированным в землянке танцем у шеста. Скорее всего вернулась бы я одна. А она осталась бы главным резидентом. И следы ее затерялись бы в Польше.

*Подруга - Рак.*

Если бы я пошла с подругой-Раком, я бы не вернулась. Все было оговорено в мельчайших деталях - она должна кинуть гранату перед первой машиной, я прицельно выстрелить во вторую. Она должна меня прикрыть, а я - перебежать дорогу. И мы вместе короткими перебежками углубились бы в лес. Но на деле гранату она почему-то не кидает, машина не останавливается. Я стреляю в движущуюся цель и промазываю. Она перебегает на мою сторону, по дороге объясняя, что не смогла оторвать у гранаты чеку, думала, что я выстрелю по колесам первой машины, а я почему-то этого не сделала, что она была уверена, что... Не важно что. Выстрелы шмайсера в спину.

*Подруга - Лев.*

Если бы я пошла в разведку с подругой-Львом, мы бы сделали невозможное. Задание мы бы, конечно, выполнили без проблем. Но так просто бы не ушли. Чего уж тут мелочиться. До фашистского штаба рукой подать, а мы только мост заминировали. Мы добрались бы до штаба. Она вынула бы шпильку из прически и, покачивая волосами, как в рекламе шампуня, пошла бы к двери с часовыми. Те, как в рекламе, отвесили бы челюсти и даже не подумали бы ее остановить, ведь им захотелось бы посмотреть на нее сзади. А потом началась бы суматоха. Героев нам бы дали посмертно. Но штаб был бы обезглавлен.

*Подруга - Дева.*

Если бы я пошла с Девой... Мы бы справились. Именно бы она стерильно бинтовала бы мои раны. А они обязательно были, потому что действовать по обстановке - значит отказаться от первоначального замысла. Когда чеку из гранаты не смогла бы вытащить я сама, план нужно было бы менять на месте. А ведь мы договорились в мельчайших деталях. "Ну ведь мы договорились! Разве не так? Ведь ты должна была бросить гранату! Вот я и ждала, пока ты ее бросишь". Она бы говорила мне это всю обратную дорогу, пока тащила бы меня на себе.

*Подруга - Весы.*

Если бы я пошла с подругой - Весами, мы бы обязательно вернулись. Но не справились бы и с половиной задания. И ничего бы не взорвали. Мы бы сделали все цивилизованно. Посидели бы в ресторане с кем нужно. А утром на машине нас бы привезли туда, откуда нам ближе всего до своих. Вполне возможно, что вернулись бы мы не одни. А с совершенно неизвестно откуда взявшимся отрядом ликвидаторов на хвосте.
*
Подруга - Скорпион.*

Если бы я пошла в разведку с подругой-Скорпионом, мы бы взяли на душу много грехов. Мы бы безжалостно убирали часовых в полнейшей темноте. Скрипели зубами, но продвигались к цели. Я бы не заметила, как стала выполнять ее команды. Но как бы закончилось бы это приключение, я не знаю.

*Подруга - Стрелец.*

Если бы я пошла с подругой - Стрельцом, мы бы наделали делов. Честно скажу - нам бы очень не хватало других знаков. Мы бы обязательно что-нибудь забыли - например, патроны. А может быть, и карту. И долго бы над этим потешались. Пришлось бы действовать по памяти и интуиции. Я бы кричала фрицам: "Ложись!" и кидалась камнями. А она била бы их сзади по голове оглоблей. Я бы кидалась песком в глаза. А фашистский снайпер обязательно попал бы ей не в сердце, а в медальон на груди.

*Подруга - Козерог.*

Если бы я пошла с подругой - Козерогом, я бы очень устала. Я не такая выносливая и бежать трусцой с автоматом по болотам долго не смогла бы. Она бы меня, конечно, ждала и не раздражалась. Потом мы бы все методично заминировали по какой-нибудь сверхсложной схеме, ни разу не ошибившись. И если бы ее случайно взяли в плен, а меня бы не заметили, она бы ни за что меня не выдала. Ее бы пытали, а она пыталась бы расслабиться и получить удовольствие. Откуда бы я это узнала? Она бы мне сама рассказала. Ведь я бы обязательно пошла ее освобождать.

*Подруга - Водолей.*

Если бы я пошла с подругой-Водолеем, адреналина бы нам хватило. У меня каждый раз сердце уходило бы в пятки, когда бы она поднималась в полный рост и шла бы к мирным жителям поговорить. Поговорила бы она, наверное, и с немецкими офицерами, которые не захотели бы ее отпускать. Ведь с ней так необычно! Она рассказала бы каждому про его карму. Их интерес бы достиг апогея, когда она подсыпала им в бокалы барбитурат. Страшно подумать, что я была бы втянута в эту историю и сидела бы рядом как на иголках. Меня бы рассекретили. Ее - нет.

*Подруга - Рыбы.*

Если бы я пошла с подругой - Рыбами, мы бы очень много смеялись. Особенно на обратной дороге. Во-первых, в немецком штабе у нее наверняка бы нашлись знакомые, которые незаметно вынесли бы нам для запоминания все секретные документы. Во-вторых, фашистская шишка при ближайшем рассмотрении оказалась бы ее родственником из Прибалтики. Связь, конечно, порочащая, но в нужный момент очень кстати. Все было бы сделано по-тихому, без пиротехники и спецэффектов, на личных связях и собственном обаянии.

----------


## Irina

> Если бы я пошла с подругой - Весами, мы бы обязательно вернулись. Но не справились бы и с половиной задания. И ничего бы не взорвали. Мы бы сделали все цивилизованно. Посидели бы в ресторане с кем нужно. А утром на машине нас бы привезли туда, откуда нам ближе всего до своих. Вполне возможно, что вернулись бы мы не одни. А с совершенно неизвестно откуда взявшимся отрядом ликвидаторов на хвосте.


Однозначно так и было бы, вернее бывает

----------


## Irina

*ЧИСЛО МЕСЯЦА РОЖДЕНИЯ
*
*
Нумерология Число месяца рождения влияет на эмоциональное состояние человека и его энергетику. Чтобы правильно его вычислить, необходимо первые 9 месяцев брать без изменений (январь-сентябрь), а начиная с 10-го месяца - октября - складывать цифры, входящие в число месяца, например 11-й месяц (ноябрь) будет равен 1 + 1 = 2. Соответственно людям, родившимся в ноябре, необходимо обратить внимание на описание числа 2.*

*Число 1*

Эмоции, наблюдающиеся у этих людей, порывистые и страстные. У них очень легко и часто меняется настроение: на смену нежным и тонким чувствам резко может прийти сухое или даже грубое отношение. Если на их пути возникают какие-то проблемы, они становится холодными и несколько отстраненными. Энергетика таких людей очень сильная, они любят подавлять других, но сами не терпят давления над собой.

*Число 2*

В спокойной гармоничной обстановке эмоции таких людей ярко выражены. Люди, родившееся в феврале или ноябре, очень чуткие и впечатлительные, они тонко чувствуют мысли и настроение других. Необходимо быть очень осторожным, чтобы не ранить их чувства, иначе они перестанут доверят этому человеку.

Такие люди отличаются терпимостью и легко оказываются под чужим влиянием. Они очень легко обижаются, легко взрываются, особенно при грубом отношении и давлении на них, в результате они становятся капризны, истеричны и депрессивны.

*Число 3*

Люди, родившееся в марте или декабре, отличаются непредсказуемостью эмоционального состояния. Они могут быть чуткими, жизнерадостными, трепетными и страстными, но вдруг неожиданно потерять над собой контроль и стать вспыльчивыми и агрессивными. После этого они идут напролом, сметая все на своем пути. Они остывают и успокаиваются только после того, как выпустят пар, что происходит довольно быстро. Вследствие этого их энергетика может быстро истощиться, но в то же время и быстро восстановиться.

*Число 4*

В своих чувствах такие люди довольно осторожны и сдержаны, часто они зависят от мнения окружающих их людей. Совет таким людям можно дать только один - им необходимо стараться не проявлять эмоции, особенно в том случае если они не уверены, как отреагирует на это партнер или собеседник.

После того, как внутри людей, родившихся в апреле, накопятся отрицательные эмоции, у них могут начаться неврозы. Таким людям противопоказаны руководящие должности, так как со своими подчиненными они могут вести себя очень несдержанно, раздражаясь по пустякам.

*Число 5*

Свои эмоции, люди, рожденные в мае, выражают довольно легко и поверхностно, это очень жизнерадостные люди. Такие люди не всегда обращают внимание на нанесенные им обиды или относятся к ним с юмором. Если даже в чем-то малом ущемить свободу такого человека, он быстро станет раздражительным, агрессивным, замкнутым и сварливым. Реагируя таким образом, эти люди часто отравляют жизнь как себе, так и своим близким.

*Число 6*

Люди, рожденные в июне, всегда искренне проявляют свои чувства. Они отличаются повышенной эмоциональностью, их чувства часто романтичны, глубоки, сердечны. Эмоционально реагируя на все жизненные ситуации и окружающих людей, такие люди надеются, что и к ним будут относиться с такими же чувствами. Если такого да происходит, очень страдает, часто замыкается в себе, становится меланхоличным. Энергетика людей, рожденных в июне, чаще всего ослаблена и зависит от окружающей обстановки.

*Число 7*

Внешнее поведение людей, рожденных в июле, не все гда отражает их внутреннее состояние. Он может выглядеть совершенно бесчувственным и холодным, а на самом деле сгорать от нахлынувших на него эмоций. Выразить свои чувства по-другому этим людям мешает ложная стыдливость или страх оказаться осмеянным. Несмотря на то, что такие люди очень ранимы и подвержен различным стрессам, они легко могут притвориться веселыми и безмятежными.

*Число 8*

Эти люди никогда не скрывают свои чувства, которые у них всегда порывисты и "пламенны". Они просто не видят в этом необходимости. Люди, рожденные в августе, очень добрые и во многом лояльные, они готовы многим пожертвовать ради своих близких. Они никогда не забывают причиненных им обид, редко идут на компромиссы и всегда готовы к мести. Это люди с очень сильной энергетикой.


*Число 9*

Люди, рожденные в сентябре, довольно сентиментальны и чрезмерно чувствительны, их всегда можно растрогать романтичной историей или фильмом. Несмотря на это, заставить их проявить свои внутренние чувства не так уж и легко.

Их эмоции с трудом поддаются какому-то анализу. К тем, кого они уважают или кому преклоняются, они проявляют такие чувства, как сентиментальность, теплота, романтичность. По если их чем-то обидят, они без сожаления рвут с этим человеком, хладнокровно вычеркивая его из своей жизни навсегда.

----------


## Irina

* ВАШ ЛИЧНЫЙ ТАЛИСМАН ПО ЗОДИАКУ*

Чтобы талисманы исправно служили своему обладателю, ни в коем случает их нельзя одалживать их кому бы то ни было. Пусть они всегда будут под рукой.

А знаете ли вы, чем талисман отличается от амулета? Амулет просто защищает от сглаза и способствует удаче, талисман же напрямую связан с вашей индивидуальностью, потому способен активизировать сильные стороны личности и свести к минимуму недостатки. Именно поэтому он должен быть заряжен вашей энергией, а это требует определенного ритуала.

Оберните талисман тряпочкой и поместите в потаенное место. Пусть остается там в течение недели, но каждый день, желательно в один и тот же час, обязательно берите его в руки на пять минут. После завершения ритуала можно носить талисман на себе или же положить в сумку, обернув материей любого цвета, кроме черного. В особенно эмоциональные моменты — тревоги, выбора или сомнений — постарайтесь легонько коснуться своего талисмана и попросить у него помощи.

Теперь разберемся в том, какой талисман более всего подходит каждому представителю зодиакального круга. Обратите внимание: каждый талисман помогает ответить на тот или иной вопрос, решить определенную проблему.

*Золото для Овна*

Золото олицетворяет познание и совершенство. Оно великолепно подходит Овну, первому из огненных знаков. В Древнем Египте золото символизировало долголетие, у ацтеков обозначало возвращение весны. В Китае его использовали для приготовления напитка, приносящего бессмертие. Золотой талисман позволяет своему обладателю концентрировать физические и душевные силы, помогает справиться с обязательствами, которые тот на себя взял. В трудную минуту следует прикоснуться рукой к золотому заступнику, будь то самородок, слиток, кольцо, подвеска или монета. Он принесет вам счастье, позволит найти выход из любой сложной ситуации. У вас проблема, с которой вы не можете справиться? Тогда сделайте следующее. Для начала — вытянитесь поудобнее на кровати или диване. Положите талисман между бровей, затем сформулируйте вопрос. Продолжайте лежать до тех пор, пока не почувствуете себя абсолютно расслабленным и спокойным. Вскоре (через несколько часов, а может быть, дней) вы получите разъяснение относительно того, как решить вашу проблему.

*Слоник для Тельца
*
Древние считали, что слон защищает от козней недоброжелателей и дарует мудрость. В Индии он зовется Ганешей и символизирует ум. Ушастый гигант укрепляет положение своего обладателя в обществе, способствует накоплению богатства, помогает рассудительно и толково вести дела. Коснитесь его, и все ваши мечты станут явью. Вам легче будет принять важное решение. А если разгневаетесь, ваш рассудительный друг тотчас вас успокоит. Талисманом может быть и плюшевая игрушка, и статуэтка из бронзы, камня или дерева — только не из слоновой кости. Ждете благоприятных изменений? Загадайте желание в новолуние. Один на один в полной тишине шепните свою просьбу слонику на ухо. Потом оставьте его на всю ночь в том месте, где вы загадали желание. На следующий день уберите талисман на его обычное место. Выполняйте подобный ритуал накануне любых переговоров, ответственных встреч, конкурсов или экзаменов.

*Ключик для Близнецов*

Им можно открыть все двери в мире. В то же время он помогает выдерживать натиск слишком навязчивых людей, утоляет физическую и душевную боль. Не напрасно в былые времена ключ прикладывали к ране, предварительно нагрев его. Носите свой талисман в сумке или в правом кармане. Оказавшись в затруднении, возьмите его в правую руку. Он поможет одержать победу. Если считаете, что вы не в форме, потрите ключик между ладонями до тех пор, пока не почувствуете тепло. Хотите знать, любит ли вас ваш избранник? Пометьте одну из сторон ключа карандашом и перед сном повесьте его на нитке над фотографией любимого или над запиской с его именем. Утром взгляните на талисман. Если ключ повернулся, ответ — «да». Если же остался в прежнем положении — увы, ответ отрицательный.

*Луна для Рака*

Луна приносит вдохновение, любовь, семейное благополучие. Символ женственности, она обостряет чувства. Носите при себе серебряный кулон в виде полумесяца — если вы хотите защитить ваших близких и детей. Круглую подвеску из того же металла или монету, символизирующую веселую луну, — чтобы обрести надежных друзей. Ждете весточки от человека, которого потеряли из вида? В пятницу перед сном положите талисман под подушку. Отсчитайте от этого момента столько дней, сколько букв в имени интересующего вас человека. Накануне последнего дня вы получите от него известие. Это вовсе не значит, что вы обязательно встретитесь, милый вашему сердцу может явиться и в ночных грезах.

*Звезда для Льва*

Она олицетворяет порядок и движение к успеху. Инки считали звезды слугами солнца. Звезда направляет вашу судьбу и позволяет предвосхитить грядущее, используя интуицию. Перед тем как решиться на ответственный шаг, спросите совета у талисмана, которым может служить любой прозрачный камень, кусочек янтаря или хрустальная бусина. Хотите получить ответ на животрепещущий вопрос?

Достаньте вашу звезду, как только стемнеет. Возьмите три листочка бумаги. На одном напишите «да», на втором — «нет», на третьем — «может быть». Переверните и смешайте бумажки. Затем разложите их на столе надписями вниз. Закройте глаза и бросьте свой талисман. Ответом на вопрос является надпись на том листке, к которому звезда оказалась ближе всего.

*Сова для Девы*

Верная спутница богини Афины, эта птица символизирует мудрость и постоянство. Считалось, что того, кто увидит ее полет с наступлением ночи, ждет добрая весть. Если вас что-то беспокоит, дождитесь заката солнца и сожмите глиняное изображение совы или перо этой птицы в ладони — и ситуация скоро прояснится. Чтобы узнать о подлинных чувствах любимого человека, возьмите 3 карты: туза червей, семерку червей и семерку пик. Перемешайте их. Коснитесь своего талисмана и произнесите: «Сова, освети мое сердце, как луна освещает твои ночи». Перемешайте карты и тяните первую попавшуюся. Семерка пик означает неприязнь. Семерка червей — безразличие. Туз червей — сильные чувства.

*Сердце для Весов*

Этот талисман символизирует жизненную силу, стремление к познанию и успех в раскрытии всевозможных тайн. Своим сердцем египетский бог Птах постиг Вселенную. Сердце подскажет выход из любой, даже самой запутанной ситуации. Носите его в виде кулона или броши. Материал, из которого будет изготовлен ваш талисман, значения не имеет. Вас одолевают волнения по поводу отъезда близкого человека? Если родственник или друг отправляется в дорогу, позвольте ему дотронуться до своего сердечка. В день отъезда положите талисман в его руку и на пару минут прикройте своей ладонью. Теперь никакие беды в дороге вашему «подзащитному» не угрожают.

*Лягушка для Скорпиона*

Древние египтяне считали это земноводное символом разума, плодородия и обновления. Прозванная Экатой, она покровительствовала беременным женщинам. Прикоснитесь к талисману (фигурка должна быть выполнена из малахита или зеленого стекла) в момент опасности или в минуту, когда вас одолевают нешуточные страсти: лягушка легко справится с пламенем чувств. Желаете прояснить сложную ситуацию? Намочите руку, несколькими каплями окропите голову вашей лягушки. Поставьте ее в любое место и попросите у нее защиты, не забыв произнести свое имя. Если в ближайшие семь дней вам приснится зеленая заступница — значит, все ваши проблемы решатся сами собой. Не забудьте поблагодарить лягушку, когда она вам поможет.

*Скарабей для Стрельца*

Неутомимо свершающий свой путь с востока на запад, скарабей катит перед собой передними лапами комок сухой травы с яйцами. Названный египтянами Хепри, он символизирует воскрешение и зарождение новой жизни. Обитатели долины Нила делали фигурки скарабея из яшмы. Это эмблема верности и долголетия. Подобный талисман придаст вам уверенности в своих силах. В случае ссоры — облегчит примирение. Следует помнить о том, что скарабей не решит ваши проблемы за вас, но и без помощи не оставит. Замышляете новое дело? Поставив перед собой скарабея, попросите его помочь вам преодолеть трудности. Бесполезно приказывать, чтобы трудолюбивый жук привел вас к победе, только вы сами сможете добиться желаемого. Но он непременно поможет вам — если ваши устремления будут четко обозначены.

*Черепаха для Козерога*

Бессмертное животное, черепаха, согласно легендам, следует своей дорогой, не заботясь об уходящем времени. Для нее мир — это она сама. Крепкий панцирь символизирует небесный свод. В Японии ее дарят молодоженам как залог крепкого, многодетного брака. Дотроньтесь до фигурки нэцке, изображающей черепаху, когда почувствуете, что вам изменяют выдержка и самообладание. Хочется, чтобы избранник души в вас не чаял, а все его мысли были бы связаны только с вами? Напишите имя любимого на листочке бумаги. Перед сном положите черепаху на стол, а под брюшко ей подсуньте записку. Ложитесь спать со спокойной душой — черепаха поможет укрепить ваши отношения.

*Ангел для Водолея*

Ангел — это ваш двойник, совесть, защитник. Он обостряет интуицию, наделяет прозорливым умом. Говорите с фарфоровой или стеклянной фигуркой ангела каждый день, не стесняйтесь просить его о помощи. Беседы о самом сокровенном только усилят вашу связь. Ангел — прекрасный помощник во всем, что связано с посланиями: будь то деловая переписка, почтовые отправления или телефонные разговоры. Ждете важного известия? Перед сном достаньте своего покровителя, поставьте его на столик или положите под подушку. Попросите ангела принести благую весть. Теперь возьмите свечу и запалите фитиль. Внимательно смотрите на пламя в течение пяти минут. Сколько капель воска скатится на подсвечник, столько дней осталось ждать желанной весточки.

*Ракушка для Рыб*

Согласно верованию, которое восходит к стародавним временам, если брошенная в воду ракушка удержалась на поверхности — это хорошее предзнаменование, если же утонула — нужно держать ухо востро. В России считалось, что бусы из ракушек защищают от любой скверны. Символ материнства, раковина дарует покой и радость. Она выигрышно подчеркивает ваше обаяние и оберегает от наветов. Если вам станет грустно, приложите ее к солнечному сплетению. Символ сексуальности, раковина воспламеняет желание. Вас огорчает чрезмерная холодность партнера? Если ваш любимый недостаточно страстен, возьмите один из его волосков, положите в свою ракушку, залейте подогретым лавандовым маслом и оставьте на ночь. Уже на следующий день вы убедитесь в том, что сердце избранника переполняет жгучая страсть.

*Удачу могут принести и другие предметы: одежда, утварь, инструменты, безделушки, соответствующие вашему солнечному знаку.
*
*Овнам*, находящимся под покровительством Марса, придутся кстати все железные предметы, оружие — от кинжалов до револьверов (можно игрушечных). Кроме того, подойдут маникюрные принадлежности и... хирургические инструменты.
*
Тельцам и Весам* — подопечным Венеры — соответствуют ларцы и шкатулки, украшенные резьбой и каменьями, инкрустированная мебель, медные оправы и браслеты, медная утварь для кухни, картины, статуэтки — словом, все, что имеет эстетическую ценность.

*Для Близнецов и Дев,* курируемых Меркурием, хороши книги и ежедневники, бумажные деньги, бумага, глобусы, письменные приборы, велосипеды и... роликовые коньки,

*Раку*, находящемуся под покровительством Луны, удачу подарят зеркала, хрустальная и серебряная посуда, веера и зонтики, безделушки и игральные принадлежности (карты, нарды, лото), бусы из круглых камней и мягкие опахала из перьев.

Для подопечных Солнца — *Львов* — подходят вещи ценные, играющие в жизни первостепенную роль, а также всевозможные раритеты и те предметы, что подчеркивают величие и ранг владельца: ордена и орденские ленты, золотые монеты старинной чеканки, антикварная мебель, трости с набалдашниками, перстни с большими камнями.
*
Скорпиону,* чей покровитель Плутон, пригодятся украшения и поделки из камней кобальтового цвета, а также потайные диктофоны и любые атрибуты шпионской деятельности. *Стрельцам*, находящимся под покровительством Юпитера, соответствуют оловянные пряжки, ложки и солдатики, все, связанное с лошадьми: подковы, упряжь, сбруя, календари и картины с изображением лошадей, каминные фигурки лошадок.

*Козерогам,* которыми руководит Сатурн, подойдут все старинные и просто старые вещи, свинцовые медали и медальоны, поделки из камней, печати и монеты, посуда и статуэтки из фарфора. *Водолеям* и их покровителю Урану сродни лазеры и любые странные вещи, предметы загадочные и притягательные.* Рыбам,* пребывающим под властью Нептуна, обрести удачу помогут украшения и безделушки из коралла и раковин, кольца с аквамарином, изделия из мрамора, а также музыкальные инструменты, лекарства, целебные травы и благовония.

----------


## Irina

*Гороскоп ацтеков*

Ацтеки верили, что каждые 24 часа планеты, звезды и другие небесные тела входят в определенный цикл, который определяет характер и судьбу людей, рожденных в это время.

Положение небесных светил отвечает за свойства нашего характера. А символы этого гороскопа стали своеобразными оберегами от бед и невзгод. Магические названия этих знаков на ацтекском языке служат своего рода графическим заклинанием для каждого из нас.

*Вы: Кролик (tochtli),* если родились: 11, 23 января. 9, 21 февраля. 5, 17, 29 марта. 10, 22 апреля. 4, 16, 28 мая. 9, 21 июня. 3, 15, 27 июля. 8, 20 августа. 1, 13, 25 сентября. 7, 19, 31 октября. 12, 24 ноября. 6, 18, 30 декабря.

*Вы: Орел (quauhtli)*, если родились: 12, 24 января. 10, 22 февраля. 6, 18, 30 марта. 11, 23 апреля. 5, 17, 29 мая. 10, 22 июня. 4, 16, 28 июля. 9, 21 августа. 2, 14, 28 сентября. 8, 20 октября. 1, 13, 25 ноября. 7, 19, 31 декабря.

*Вы: Обезьяна (ozomatli),* если родились: 1, 13, 25 января. 1, 11, 23 февраля. 7, 19, 31 марта. 12, 24 апреля. 6, 18, 30 мая. 11, 23 июня. 5, 17, 29 июля. 10, 22 августа. 3, 15, 27 сентября. 9, 21 октября. 2, 14, 26 Ноября. 8, 20 декабря.

*Вы: Кремень (tecpatl)*, если родились: 2, 14, 26 января. 12, 24 февраля. 8, 20 марта. 1, 13, 25 апреля. 7, 19, 31 мая. 12, 24 июня. 6, 18, 30 июля. 11, 23 августа. 4, 16, 24 сентября. 10, 22 октября. 3, 15, 27 ноября. 9, 21 декабря.

*Вы: Дождь (qui auitl)*, если родились: 3, 15, 27 января. 13, 25 февраля. 9, 21 марта. 2, 14, 26
апреля. 8, 20 мая. 1, 13, 25 июня. 7, 19, 31 июля. 12, 24 августа. 5, 17, 29 сентября. 11, 23 октября. 4, 16, 28 ноября. 10, 22 декабря.

*Вы: Кайман (cipactli)*, если родились: 4, 16, 28 января. 2, 14, 26 февраля. 10, 22 марта. 3, 15, 27 апреля. 9, 21 мая. 2, 14, 26 июня. 8, 20 июля. 1, 13, 25 августа. 6, 8, 30 сентября. 12, 24 октября. 5, 17, 29 ноября. 11, 23 декабря.
*
Вы: Дом (calli)*, если родились: 5, 17, 29 января. 3, 15, 27 февраля. 11, 23 марта. 4, 16, 28 апреля. 10, 22 мая. 3, 15, 27 июня. 9, 21 июля. 2, 14, 26 августа. 7, 19 сентября. 1, 13, 25 октября. 6, 18, 30 ноября. 12, 24 декабря.

*Вы: Цветок (xochitl)*, если родились: 6, 18, 30 января. 4, 16, 28, 29 февраля. 12, 24 марта. 5, 17, 29 апреля. 11, 23 мая. 4, 16, 28 июня. 10, 22 июля. 3, 15, 27 августа. 8, 20 сентября. 2, 14, 26 октября. 7, 19 ноября. 1, 13, 25 декабря.

*Вы: Змея (coatl),* если родились: 7, 19, 31 января. 5, 17 февраля. 1, 13, 25 марта. 6, 18, 30 апреля. 12, 24 мая. 5, 17, 29 июня. 11, 23 июля. 4, 16, 28 августа. 9, 21 сентября. 3, 15, 27 октября. 8, 20 ноября. 2, 14, 26 декабря.

*Вы: Ветер (eecatl)*, если родились: 8, 20 января. 6, 18 февраля. 2, 14, 26 марта. 7, 19 апреля. 1, 13, 25 мая. 6, 18, 30 июня. 12, 24 июля. 5, 17, 29 августа. 10, 22 сентября. 4, 16, 28 октября. 9, 21 ноября. 3, 15, 27 декабря.

*Вы: Оцелот (oceloti),* если родились: 9, 21 января. 7, 19 февраля. 3, 15, 27 марта. 8, 20 апреля. 2, 14, 26 мая. 7, 19 июня. 1, 13, 25 июля. 6, 18, 30 августа. 11, 23 сентября. 5, 17, 29 октября. 10, 22 ноября. 4, 16, 28 декабря.
*
Вы: Смерть (miquiztli),* если родились:10, 22 января. 8, 20 февраля. 4, 16, 28 марта. 9, 21 апреля. 3, 15, 27 мая. 8, 20 июня. 2, 14, 26 июля. 7, 19, 31 августа. 12, 24 сентября. 6, 18, 30 октября. 11, 23 ноября. 5, 17, 29 декабря.

*Кролик (tochtli)* счастливое число: 8, цвет – индиго
Кролик обычно очень снисходительно относится к себе и окружающим. Он избегает конфликтных ситуаций и предпочитает проводить дни в тишине и спокойствии, а вот ночью – резвится вовсю. Улыбчивый обольститель, вечно радостный товарищ – его легкость иногда может даже раздражать. Ацтеки обвиняли кроликов в том, что те воруют еду, принесенную охотниками, в то время как виновными были злобные женщины-ангелы. Тихие Кролики уходили в поля, чтобы избежать гнева людского, где спокойно продолжали род, не переставая радоваться жизни.

*Орел (quauhtli)* счастливое число: 9, цвет – серебряный
Орел олицетворяет благодетель и силу. Он пользуется авторитетом во всем мире. Мужчины обычно отличаются упорством, а женщины – организаторскими способностями. Орел очень целеустремленный, но при этом у него хитрый и изворотливый ум. Присутствие женщины-Кролика или Обезьяны или мужчины-Кремня или Оцелота придадут рациональности импульсивным Орлам. Эта птица занимает самую верхнюю ступень ацтекского пантеона. Орел - это победитель сумерек, который приносит солнечный свет на своих крыльях.

*Обезьяна (ozomatli)* счастливое число: 11, цвет – золотой
Обезьяна не принимает себя всерьез, всегда осмотрительна, изобретательна и полна новых идей и проектов. Она обычно очень привлекательна, способна наслаждаться как буйством страстей, так и спокойствием мирного отдыха. Ее трудно расстроить и поколебать. По природе обезьяна – элегантный эстет, любит сюрпризы, неожиданности, и особенно – свою свободу.

*Кремень (tecpatl)* счастливое число: 7, цвет – ярко-красный
Точность, смелость и прямолинейность – вот основные качества Кремня. Он не любит сплетен, лжи и подозрений. Рискует заблудиться и пропасть, недооценив опасности. У ацтеков кремень из-за своей чистоты ценился выше, чем другие драгоценные камни. Он – словно священный кинжал, который окропляет солнце вражеской кровью.

*Дождь (qui auitl)* счастливое число: 3, цвет – темно-красный
Цель жизни человека-Дождя – найти себя в этом мире, не растерять удачу и преодолеть импульсивность. Его сентиментальность все время тянет «в другой мир». Для того чтобы достичь гармонии, ему нужно больше смирения. У индейцев Дождь – это Хозяин грозы и неба, он купается в лучах света других планет, в то время как внизу его с надеждой ждут утопленники и пораженные молнией.

*Кайман (cipactli)* счастливое число: 1, цвет – светло-зеленый
Его конек – знание, он всегда в поиске новой информации, идеи, совета… Для полного равновесия он не может находиться долго на одном месте. Ему необходимо, чтобы все было логично и ясно. Он замечательный друг.

*Дом (calli)* счастливое число: 6, цвет – темно-зеленый
Игривый и очень открытый, Дом готов отдать все друзьям или родным и таким образом избежать разочарований. Боязнь одиночества ведет его к тому, что он хочет любой ценой найти домашний очаг со своей второй половинкой. У ацтеков дом возвышается в центре полностью засеянного поля, таким образом, на закате солнце покидает гостеприимное жилище, а на восходе вновь радует хозяев своим присутствием.

*Цветок (xochitl)* счастливое число: 10, цвет – светящийся белый
Цветок одаривает всех вокруг своим волшебным ароматом. Рядом все расцветает, становится нежным и чувственным, как и он сам. Часто, как и в природе, Цветок держится довольно отстраненно. В компании Орла и Обезьяны он никогда не допустит неверных шагов. У ацтеков цветок – это символ развития, совмещающий в себе томное и страстное, сладкое и соленое, неподвижное и беспокойное.

*Змея (coatl)* счастливое число: 2, цвет – апельсиновый
От Змеи вряд ли возможно добиться сострадания. Она окружает себя тенью таинственности. Только так, считает она, можно добиться долголетия и успеха в жизни. Действует Змея часто исподтишка. Невозможно предсказать, что она будет делать через несколько минут. Собственничество – распространенная черта среди представителей этого знака. Часто это качество выступает как самозащита. Ацтеки верили, что Змея – искупитель, знаменоносец перемирия между небом и землей.

*Ветер (eecatl)* счастливое число: 5, цвет – коричневый
Ветер – врожденный изобретатель. Он очень гибкий как физически, так и психически, что позволяет ему обходить препятствия и свободно лавировать между разными полюсами. После периода нестабильности ветер успокаивается, чтобы собрать силы. И разработать план дальнейших действий. У ацтеков ветер приобретает маску утки, ускользнувшей от рожка одинаково легко как по воде, так и по воздуху.

*Оцелот (oceloti)* счастливое число: 12, цвет – черный
Благородство и щедрость – главные черты характера Оцелота. Он очень пылкий и страстный, иногда – достаточно агрессивный. Союз с чувственным цветком или хитрой обезьяной приведут его к спокойствию. У ацтеков Оцелот – это лукавое существо, приносящее смуту и месть неверным женам.

*Смерть (miquiztli)* счастливое число: 4, цвет – фиолетовый
Как это ни парадоксально, Смерть – один из самых положительных знаков горокопа ацтеков. Обещание, честность и высокие моральные качества главенствуют у этого знака. Активный работяга, он думает над тем, как остальные относятся к нему, поэтому часто замыкается в себе, переживая душевные бури в одиночку. На него благоприятно влияет Дом. Акцтеки воспринимали смерть не как разрушение, а как дар солнцу. Без нее – невозможно обновление.

----------


## Malaya

ммм..я дом)

----------


## Irina

А я орёл))

----------


## Malaya

> Орел очень целеустремленный, но при этом у него хитрый и изворотливый ум. Присутствие женщины-Кролика или Обезьяны или мужчины-Кремня или Оцелота придадут рациональности импульсивным Орлам. Эта птица занимает самую верхнюю ступень ацтекского пантеона. Орел - это победитель сумерек, который приносит солнечный свет на своих крыльях.


мм..буду знать про тебя)))

----------


## Irina

*Гороскоп взаимоотношений*


*ОВЕН (21.03. - 20.04.)*

МУЖЧИНА: Мечтает увидеть в избраннице горячий темперамент и решительность. В тоже время она должна быть открытой и искренней, с хорошо развитым чувством юмора и чувством долга. Требует стопроцентной верности. Особое внимание он предъявляет к внешним данным избранницы: темные волосы, глубокий взгляд, полные, чувственные губы, средний рост, женственные формы.
ЖЕНЩИНА: Желает, чтобы рядом был настоящий рыцарь, который должен подчеркивать исключительность любимой, в любой ситуации подставлять свое плечо. Внешне он таков: цвет волос не имеет значения, а вот рост выше среднего и атлетическое телосложение обязательны.


*ТЕЛЕЦ (21.04. - 21.05.)*

МУЖЧИНА: Мечтает о женщине, способной легко создать приятную эмоциональную обстановку и отличающейся хорошими кулинарными способностями, которая полностью разделяет его вкусы. Она обладает спокойным, уравновешенным характером, надежностью и определенной степенью консервативности, интеллектуальна и ответственна.
ЖЕНЩИНА: Всю жизнь ищет "вечно юного" мужчину, который и в пятьдесят будет вести себя словно мальчишка-бунтарь. Каждый совместно прожитый день он превратит для нее в праздник. Даже дома они не скучают: готовить экзотическое блюдо и мыть посуду - все делаем вместе. Словом, это - изобретательный, предприимчивый малый, мечтающий сделать свою женщину счастливой.


*БЛИЗНЕЦЫ (22.05. - 21.06.)*

МУЖЧИНА: Его идеальная женщина - щедра, дружелюбна, беспристрастна, эрудированна. Умеет видеть во всем прекрасное. Никогда не станет навязывать свое общество. Не допускает "выяснения отношений" с криками и битьем посуды. Увлекается музыкой, рисованием, танцами. Имеет хорошее воспитание и ум. Стройная и хрупкая брюнетка со стремительной походкой.
ЖЕНЩИНА: Предпочитает видеть рядом с собой мужчину с сильным характером, умеющим держать все свои эмоции под контролем. В нем она видит надежного верного спутника, рядом с которым спокойно можно заниматься домашним хозяйством, воспитанием детей или просто искусством: рисовать картины, лепить статуи, разводить цветы.


*РАК (22.06. - 22.07.)*

МУЖЧИНА: Мечтает о женщине, способной быть полной альтруисткой, которая будет довольствоваться малым, а отдавать себя целиком. Обычно это блондинка среднего роста со светлыми глазами и "русалочьими" волосами. Она всю жизнь будет обеспечивать любимого вкусными обедами, чистыми рубашками и платками, по тысячу раз в день твердить о его исключительности и незаменимости.
ЖЕНЩИНА: Привыкла держать ситуацию под контролем и мечтает видеть рядом с собой покладистого кавалера академической внешности, с высоким показателем интеллекта и повышенной степенью порядочности. О мимолетных увлечениях и мелких ссорах здесь не может быть и речи - она не позволит себе опуститься до такого уровня. Высоко ценит достоинства своего партнера и платит ему исключительной верностью и доверием.


*ЛЕВ (23.07. - 23.08.)*

МУЖЧИНА: Идеал для него - веселая искательница приключений, обожающая путешествия, детей и всеобщие знаки внимания. Причем ревности здесь нет места - напротив, он гордится своей спутницей, излучающей заразительную улыбку, и абсолютно уверен в ее преданности. Она никогда не даст ему скучать, из любой ситуации легко найдет выход и подскажет супругу верное решение.
ЖЕНЩИНА: Считает своим идеалом мужчину, способного по достоинству оценить ее природные таланты. Он должен быть активным, изобретательным и оптимистичным, обеспечить своей "львице" домашний уют, а детей окружить особой заботой и вниманием. Одна из главных позиций для нее - чувствовать полное единство с партнером.

* 
ДЕВА (24.08. - 23.09.)*


МУЖЧИНА: Его мечта обладает мягким, покладистым характером, всесторонне развитая личность. Следит за чистотой дома и отношений, аккуратна и педантична. Она десять раз подумает, а один раз ответит. Ее руки, маленькие, с нежной кожей, способны свести его с ума. Эта женщина в совершенстве владеет языком жестов. По взгляду, повороту головы способна определить, что на душе у любимого. Слова в данном случае излишни.
ЖЕНЩИНА: Превыше всего ценит нежность, чувственность и доброту. Поэтому ее мужской идеал отличается рыцарскими качествами. Он - внимателен, заботлив, говорит ей нежные слова, делает трогательные подарки в виде букетика полевых цветов или милого щенка. В любой ситуации стремится подчеркнуть ее женственность и утонченность натуры.


*ВЕСЫ (24.09. - 23.10.)*

МУЖЧИНА: Ищет женщину, способную удовлетворить все его духовные и физические потребности. Отличный семьянин, но для него чрезвычайно важным выступает тот факт, чтобы все члены семьи признавали его авторитет, считали сказанное слово законом. Взамен он предоставит нежную заботу, а в критической ситуации станет надежной опорой.
ЖЕНЩИНА: Ее привлекают мужчины с красивой внешностью и пронзительным взглядом. Мужской идеал в данном случае должен отлично владеть своими эмоциями, обладать высоким интеллектом и тонким вкусом. Она навсегда отдаст свое сердце тому, кто будет постоянно поддерживать ее уверенность в исключительности и особенности и словами, и действиями.

*СКОРПИОН (24.10. - 22.11.)*

МУЖЧИНА: Его женщина - уверенна в себе, мужественна и энергична. Она способна постоять за свои права и дать отпор всякому, кто посягнет на ее личные интересы или затронет честь партнера. "Боевая особа" приводит его в восторг, и хотя он и сам не из робкого десятка, ей он готов уступать во всем. Обладает прекрасной интуицией в интимном плане и тонко чувствует, что нужно партнеру.
ЖЕНЩИНА: Четко осознает свои цели в жизни и готова им следовать до конца, но только если рядом именно тот мужчина, о котором она мечтала. Этот "страстный мачо" должен занимать достаточно высокое положение в обществе, в любой ситуации иметь свое оригинальное мнение, быть подвижным и общительным. В противном случае мир для нее настолько безрадостен, что улыбка на лице будет казаться чудом. Рано или поздно "такой" мужчина встречается на ее пути, и тогда она полностью выкладывается и в семье, и на работе.
* 
СТРЕЛЕЦ (23.11. - 21.12.)*
МУЖЧИНА: Предпочитает великодушных и добросердечных женщин. Очень ценит ее справедливость, искренность и сдержанность, определяет для нее основные приоритеты: дети, кухня, церковь. Она должна быть искусной любовницей, заботливой матерью и экономной хозяйкой, хотя сам больше всего на свете любит развлекаться. Ее физические параметры должны быть максимально приближены к стандарту 90x60x90.
ЖЕНЩИНА: Для нее имеет веское значение как его внешность, так и внутреннее содержание. Ищет нужное сочетание мужской внешности и души достаточно долго. Брюнет среднего роста или такой же блондин ее вполне устроит. Главное - чтобы она постоянно чувствовала его безоговорочную преданность.
* 
КОЗЕРОГ (22.12 - 20.01.)*
МУЖЧИНА: Станет близок с женщиной, способной понять его чувственную натуру. Обычно избранница - респектабельна, стабильна, спокойна и осторожна, чтит семейные традиции и на все имеет свои собственные суждения. К браку такой мужчина готовится долго, разрабатывает все детали. И супруга может быть уверена в его надежности.
ЖЕНЩИНА: Своих многочисленных поклонников она держит на расстоянии. Партнер должен уважать ее стремление быть независимой. Предпочитает серьезных мужчин, способных обеспечить семье материальный и духовный комфорт. Иногда эта женщина бывает застенчива и романтична, но старательно это скрывает. Больше всего она мечтает избежать неловкой ситуации.


*ВОДОЛЕЙ (21.01. - 19.02.)*
МУЖЧИНА: Ему нужна жена-вдохновительница, которая периодически будет вытаскивать его из приступов лени, ограждать от повседневной рутины. Словом, каждый день превращать в праздник. В трудные минуты он чувствует себя неуверенно, но стоит ему только почувствовать поддержку своей спутницы, и он уже полон спокойствия и энтузиазма.
ЖЕНЩИНА: Обаятельна и заставляет своих почитателей вместе с собой переживать целую гамму чувств. Частые смены настроения, переменчивость взглядов - все это одних приводит в восторг и побуждает еще быстрее "гнаться за своей мечтой", а прочих заставляет отступать. Она ищет себе верного спутника, любит элегантных, красивых мужчин.


*РЫБЫ (20.02. - 20.03.)*
МУЖЧИНА: Его спутница обладает весьма тонкой интуицией, гуманностью и внешним спокойствием. Ценит женщин, которые всегда умеют сдерживать свои эмоции, щедрых, справедливых и искренних. Выбирает партнера долго, но выбор почти всегда оказывается верным. Ценит женственность, любовь к искусству и природе.
ЖЕНЩИНА: Мечтает, чтобы любимый мужчина был значительно старше и создал для нее особый мир уюта, комфорта и роскоши. Предпочитает жизнерадостных, предприимчивых мужчин, умных и сильных, готовых к самопожертвованию, не чуждых литературы и искусства.

----------


## Irina

* ТОЧКА ЖИЗНИ ПО ЗОДИАКУ. ПРИНЦИП ДВЕНАДЦАТИ*

Планета "Зодиак", в переводе с древнегреческого, означает "круг жизни", или "круг времен". И древние ничуть не ошиблись, дав такое определение. Дело в том, что в течение всей жизни человек в своем развитии проходит 12 этапов, соответствующих знакам Зодиака. Главная планета Зодиака - Уран. Он же является и управителем Водолея - знака, под которым находится Россия. Поэтому 12 принципов Зодиака или 12 этапов жизни для нас особенно актуальны. 

В астрологии есть такое понятие, как Pars vita, или "точка жизни". По Зодиаку она движется со скоростью 4,3 градуса в год, начиная свой путь в Овне и заканчивая его в Рыбах. В каждом знаке Pars vita пребывает ровно 7 лет. Зная, в каком знаке Зодиака находится точка жизни, мы можем определить, с какими проблемами нам предстоит столкнуться на том или ином жизненном этапе. Если 7 лет умножить на 12, то получится 84 года. А это не что иное, как время, за которое Уран проходит все знаки Зодиака. 
Итак, наша 84-летняя жизнь разделена на 12 семилетних циклов, в течение которых мы должны выполнить определенную программу, чтобы дать возможность раскрыться всем способностям, заложенным в нас с рождения. Когда же все 12 этапов пройдены, Pars vita вновь возвращается на исходную позицию - первый градус Овна и человек как бы заново начинает свою жизнь. 

*Вечный двигатель*

*От 0 до 7* лет точка жизни движется по самому "энергичному" знаку Зодиака - знаку Овен. Именно поэтому в малышах энергия буквально бурлит: они непоседливы, любознательны, немедленно хотят узнать все и обо всем, и нет такой силы, которая могла бы их остановить. Да и не нужна вовсе эта сдерживающая сила. Как раз наоборот, предоставьте ребенку больше свободы - ведь сейчас его главная задача - проявить свои первоначальные способности, самоутвердиться. Задача же родителей - привить ему чувство любви и сострадания к ближним и не дать развиться эгоистическим наклонностям, потому что девиз возраста Овна - "Я хочу!". Не позволяйте ребенку обижать других малышей и животных, научите его бережно относиться к природе. И воспитывайте в нем силу воли, как того требует управитель знака Овна - Марс. Если вы не сумеете привить ребенку все эти качества до семи лет, вы их уже не привьете никогда. 

*Способный ученик*

*С 7 до 14* лет точка перемещается по "материальному" знаку Телец. Поэтому родителям не следует потакать всем "вещественным" желаниям и капризам ребенка. На этом жизненном этапе его необходимо научить контролировать свои эмоции, особенно гнев и агрессию, и развивать свою память, тренировать ее. Постарайтесь ненавязчиво сформировать круг общения молодого человека, поскольку в этом возрасте подростки аккумулируют всю негативную энергетику толпы, что проявляется потом в жестокости и непримиримости по отношению к окружающим. Но ни в коем случае не изолируйте ребенка от сверстников! Здесь скорее большую роль играет атмосфера и место, где они встречаются и общаются. В это же время нужно заложить и основы системного обучения. Если это трудно сделать, то постарайтесь, чтобы ребенок как можно больше заучивал материала - чем больше он сейчас усвоит, тем дольше эти знания останутся в его памяти. В возрасте с 7 до 14 лет ребенку легко привить и любовь к искусству, эстетике. Это самое подходящее время для обучения в музыкальных и художественных школах. В 13-14 лет важно сформировать в ребенке правильное отношение к своим корням, к предкам. Можно даже дать азы философии, причем делать это лучше в кругу семьи. 

*Информационный накопитель*

*С 14 до 21* года точка движется по знаку Близнецы. Здесь необходимо активно развивать интеллект и самостоятельное мышление. В 15-16 лет человек входит в социум, где свои законы и правила, которые нужно соблюдать, чтобы общество тебя приняло. Необходимо изжить в себе такие негативные черты, как несобранность, безответственность, тяга к сплетням и спекуляциям. Родителям же следует уделить внимание половому воспитанию детей, ориентируя их в этом вопросе на создание семьи. В этом возрасте нужно много путешествовать, познавать другие культуры, впитывать разностороннюю новую информацию. 

*Точный самоанализ.*

*С 21 года до 28* лет точка жизни находится в созвездии Рака. Для человека это очень важный этап, главная задача которого - совершенствование внутреннего мира, формирование собственной системы ценностей на основе опыта старших поколений. Занимаясь самоанализом и духовно совершенствуясь, человек должен постараться избавиться от таких негативных качеств, как мнительность, обособленность от окружающих, жадность. Пожалуй, самое сложное в этом семилетнем цикле - преодолеть рубеж 25-26 лет, когда человека одолевает желание все бросить и начать жизнь заново. В этот период важно сделать правильный выбор, поскольку к этому времени человек, как правило, уже создал свою семью. И часто опрометчивые поступки ломают жизнь не только ему, но и окружающим. Для того чтобы не ошибиться в выборе, нужно наладить прочные духовные узы со своими родителями и родственниками старшего поколения - в трудной ситуации они способны помочь как советом, так и делом. 
25-26 лет - самое благоприятное время для рождения детей, поскольку они перенимают от родителей самые лучшие качества их характера. 

*Я достоин лучшего!*

*С 28 до 35* лет точка жизни находится во Льве. Время накопления энергии. Самые большие проблемы возраста Льва - это склонность к авантюризму, алкоголизму и наркомании: почувствовав приток энергии, люди начинают расходовать ее попусту, предаваясь утехам и развлечениям. Самое лучшее средство борьбы с искушениями - занятия философией, религией. При этом очень важно выбрать правильного учителя, верную философскую концепцию, иначе вместо позитивной энергетики вы накопите негативную, способную вас разрушить. Переломным моментом является период с 28 до 32 лет. Если с 21 года до 28 лет цель - создание семьи, познание истоков, то начиная с 28 лет семейные проблемы уходят на второй план, а на первом появляется собственное эго. Человек пытается проявить себя в социуме так, чтобы его заметили и оценили. А в 29 лет человек впервые подводит итог прожитой жизни. Очень важный период, особенно для женщин, - 32 года. Это время, когда происходит смена чувств и хочется поменять брачного партнера или завести новую любовную привязанность. Не стоит поддаваться первому импульсу: постарайтесь проанализировать прошлое, взвесить на чашах весов все положительное и отрицательное. И только после этого делайте решительный шаг. Особенно осмотрительными в решении нужно быть людям семейным, у которых уже появились дети. Подумайте еще и еще раз - всколыхнувший вас чувственный порыв продлится всего лишь около года. 

*Первый экзамен*

*С 35 до 42* лет точка жизни пребывает в знаке Девы. Настает время, когда человек должен отдать большую часть той энергии, которую он успел накопить в возрасте Льва. В этот период необходимы четкость и методичность в подходе к решению различных проблем. Благоприятная пора для профессионального роста и браков по расчету. Возраст с 37 до 38 лет - кармическая проверка, проверка социумом. Это первый экзамен на то, как вы соблюдаете принципы Зодиака, выполняете ли свою жизненную программу. И если нет, то вас ожидает наказание в виде различных жизненных проблем: увольнение с работы, развод, тяжелая болезнь. В этот период нужно уделить самое пристальное внимание своему здоровью. Особо стоит задуматься над своим пищевым рационом - не зашлаковывайте свой организм. В возрасте Девы в характере могут проявиться такие противные черты, как брюзжание, придирчивость, скупость, пренебрежение к чувствам и нуждам окружающих. 
Но главное - готовьтесь к самому ответственному моменту своей жизни - 42 годам - полуциклу Урана, когда точка жизни пересекает жизненный "экватор". В этом возрасте многие пытаются изменить свою жизнь, как им кажется, в лучшую сторону: меняют семью, место работы, увлечения. 

*Зрелость и гармония*

*С 42 до 49* лет точка жизни движется по знаку Весы. В этот период человек старается отдаться творчески выбранному в 42 года делу. Возраст Весов называют еще зодиакальным "бабьим летом", когда наступает зрелость и гармония как в личной, так и в социальной жизни. Все, что было накоплено в предыдущие годы, проанализировано, систематизировано и ждет реализации. Главная планета Весов - Венера. Именно она руководит человеком в стремлении создать прочные связи и следовать законам этики и морали в делах и чувствах. В этот период нужно налаживать социальные связи, устраиваться на новое долгосрочное место работы, проявлять свои организаторские способности и изживать такие недостатки, как эгоцентризм, себялюбие, склонность к диктату. Это удачное время для развития художественных талантов, если они у вас есть. 

*Кризис жанра*

*С 49 до 56* лет - время Скорпиона. Это трудный, критический период в жизни каждого человека, особенно женщин. Приходится менять давно устоявшиеся взгляды, что сделать весьма нелегко. Ломка проходит сложно и болезненно. На физическом плане у людей часто возникают онкологические заболевания; у многих, особенно в 52 года, наблюдается сексуальный синдром - повышенная сексуальная неудовлетворенность. В возрасте Скорпиона человек обладает огромной саморазрушительной силой и ради достижения целей готов идти ва-банк. Здесь необходимо контролировать свои эмоции, ни в коем случае не замыкаться в себе и не заниматься самокопанием. Чаще общайтесь с друзьями, выходите "в свет", займитесь серьезным изучением психологии, творчеством или коллективной деятельностью. Этот период благоприятен для раскрытия магических и оккультных способностей. Особенно к этому склонны женщины в возрасте 52 лет. Тем же, кто до этого времени вел неправедный образ жизни, судьба предоставляет шанс исправиться, отказаться от заблуждений и начать существование на абсолютно новых философских принципах. 

*Проверка №2*

*С 56 до 63* лет точка жизни движется по знаку Стрельца. Человек в этот период устремляется в философию или религию. Он старается приобрести авторитет, стать учителем для других людей. У многих появляется суетливая тяга к знаниям - хочется познать сразу несколько наук, несколько философских течений. Но, как правило, это не удается - Меркурий находится в "заточении", и, хватаясь за многое, человек не достигает результатов ни в чем. Поэтому выберите что-то одно и попытайтесь изучить поглубже. В 56 лет человек проходит еще одну проверку социумом. Здесь проявляются все ошибки и промахи, допущенные в возрасте 37 и 38 лет. Кто правильно подошел к этому этапу своей жизни, тот занимает высокие посты в обществе. Не прошедшие же проверку не достигают поставленных целей и уходят на заслуженный отдых. 

*Последний шанс*

*С 63 до 70* лет точка жизни движется по знаку Козерога. Именно в 63 года происходит последний выбор человека, когда он при желании может изменить свою жизнь. Тот, кто совершает опрометчивый выбор, как правило, уходит из жизни или сильно ее ломает. Особенно это касается людей, стремящихся создать другую семью, потому что в 90% случаев ничего не выходит: старое разрушить можно, но создать новое - практически нереально. 
В возрасте Козерога нужно отказаться от некоторых стереотипных представлений, окончательно выработать жизненный, философский стержень и научиться давать четкую оценку каждому явлению, каждому событию, но ни в коем случае не навязывать окружающим свое мнение и внимательно выслушать своих оппонентов. 
Также очень важно правильно строить отношения со своими близкими, поскольку многие в этом возрасте пытаются проявить по отношению к ним деспотизм. Постарайтесь выработать в себе дипломатичность, умение идти на компромиссы. 

*Созерцание жизни*

*С 70 до 77* лет точка жизни движется по Водолею. Время философского взгляда на жизнь, взгляда стороннего наблюдателя. В течение всей жизни человек меняет свое отношение к окружающему миру, меняет приоритеты. Если в детстве он говорит: "Я" , в юности - "Я и мир", в зрелости - "Мир и я", то в возрасте Водолея остается только "Мир". Эта четвертая ступень восприятия - самая важная в осознании жизни и своего места в ней. Если с годами такое восприятие мира не приходит, то духовные качества человека постепенно начинают угасать, он впадает в маразм, что неизбежно приводит к развалу физического тела. Время Водолея - это время, когда человек наслаждается одиночеством или семейным уединением со своей половиной, поскольку жизненная программа уже выполнена. Но наслаждаясь жизнью, проявляйте мудрость и человеколюбие, тогда окружающие будут уважать вас за глубокомыслие, справедливость и глубокое знание законов жизни. 

*Высшая гармония*

*С 77 до 84* лет точка жизни движется по знаку Рыбы - завершается жизненный цикл. Для человека все ясно и понятно, он ощущает связь с природой, единение с ней. Наступает духовная, космическая гармония. Человек наслаждается жизнью. Тот, кто правильно распределил жизненные силы, в это время должен путешествовать, познавать чужие культуры, восполняя пробел в познании всего земного. Именно в этот период у высокодуховных людей происходит подключение к космическим источникам. Человек сливается с Космосом, но все-таки иногда ему нужно возвращаться на землю.

----------


## Irina

* Скорее всего, вы уже обратил внимание на то, что определить, в каком знаке Зодиака находится точка жизни, очень просто - нужно только знать свой возраст. И наверняка задал себе вопрос: зачем же тогда знать скорость перемещения Pars vita и при чем здесь астрологический практикум? А вот при чем. Как известно, Зодиак состоит из 360 градусов. С давних времен астролога вели наблюдения и фиксировали влияние планет в каждом из этих 360 градусов. В III веке нашей эры египтяне составили целый календарь, где подробно описали все градусы Зодиака. Называется этот календарь Тэбоическим. 
*
И особенно интересны в нем характеристики 14 градусов: 7 "королевских" - приносящих счастье и 7 "рабских" - сулящих неприятности. Умножьте скорость движения точки жизни (4,3 градуса в год) на свой возраст и вы узнаете, насколько вы близки к заветным или опасным градусам, и в зависимости от этого действуйте по обстоятельствам: либо бросайтесь ловить удачу, либо затаитесь и переждите ненастье.

*"Королевские" градусы:*

18-й - градус храбрости и отвага. Активность и решительность в действиях, какое бы новое дело вы ни затеяли, чем бы ни занимались - вас ждет успех. Нетрудно посчитать, что точка жизни в это время находится в зодиакальном знаке Овна, соответствующем возрасту от 0 до 7 лет. Поэтому родителям стоит взять на заметку, что развивать ребенка - записывать его в различные кружки, обучать каким-то навыкам - лучше тогда, когда Pars vita малыша находится в 18 градусе. Так что не упустите момент. 

С 68 по 69 градус - удача сопутствует во всех делах. Интуиция и умственная активность резко возрастают. Появляются способности к наукам и дипломатии. Благоприятное время для налаживания контактов, дружбы и вступления в различные организации и союзы.
Со 126 по 127 градус - время раскрытия способностей и расцвета талантов. Творческий подъем. Градус, наделяющий человека магической притягательностью и силой воли. У вас есть шанс занять высокое положение в обществе.
  Со 174 по 175 градус - везение в мелочах. Трезвый ум и расчетливость. Великолепные логические способности. Может проявиться стремление к власти.
С 222 по 223 градус - способствует развитию интуитивных способностей, можно решить любую проблему, раскрыть тайну. Везение в самых трудных жизненных ситуациях и общественное признание.
С 280 по 281 градус - достижение цели, помощь от сильных мира сего. Если не упустите возможность, с годами достигнете в обществе весьма почетного положения.
С 329 по 330 градус - наделяет человека сильным характером и способствует преодолению препятствий. Блестящее положение в обществе и успех в новых делах и даже авантюрах. Приносит счастье в любви, друзей и покровителей. 

*"Рабские" градусы:*

С 22 по 23 градус - зависть, нервозность, неправильное проявление воли, человек чувствует себя неудачником, потому что у него ничего не получается. Опять возраст Овна. Этим объясняются капризы ребенка, его вредный характер. Если малыш чего-то не может сделать - нарисовать, слепить и т. д., - тут же начинает рьщать, злиться, все бросает и говорит, что он этому никогда не научится. Родителям стоит переждать неприятный момент и не настаивать на своем, ссылаясь на поговорку: сделай со сто - будет просто. Не будет, пока точка жизни не выйдет из этого градуса.
С 72 по 73 градус - человека преследуют интриги, обман, воровство. Трудности в общении, закомплексованность и неприятное окружение.
Со 129 по 130 градус - пессимизм, слабоволие, разочарование в своих способностях, но в то же время гордыня и порочность. Разрушение жизни от окружающих или саморазрушение.
Со 180 по 181 градус - смешение понятий добра и зла. Градус осуждения. Разрыв отношений, дурная слава и потеря положения после возвышения.
  С 228 по 229 градус - депрессия, душевный надлом, вспыльчивость, скупость и плохое здоровье. Вероятность попасть в катастрофу и даже погибнуть.
С 288 по 289 градус - неправильный выбор жизненного пути, пессимизм, страдания, разрушение цели.
С 334 по 335 градус - состояние фобий и фрустрации, разочарование в жизни. Подверженность массовым психозам. Долги и неприятности.

Хочу предупредить Вас, обнаружившего себя в "рабском" градусе, - совсем не обязательно, что вас ждут жуткие неприятности. Существует целый ряд индивидуальных показателей, смягчающих отрицательное воздействие. То же самое относится и к "королевским" градусам. Но отнеситесь к значениям внимательно: попадая в отрицательный градус - насторожитесь, и примите необходимые меры безопасности, а в положительном - не слишком обольщайтесь, чтобы не разочароваться в жизни в случае несбывшихся надежд.

----------


## Irina

*Знаки зодиака: ГОРОСКОП ТВОРЧЕСТВА И ВДОХНОВЕНИЯ*


*Овен*

Вдохновение приходит тогда, когда появляется идея. Овен - пионер, авангардист, вечный двигатель, постоянный искатель приключений, бриллиант, которому нужна достойная огранка. Он тот повеса, который бросает семя во все стороны, а вот собрать холить и лелеять плоды, собрать урожай должны другие знаки Зодиака.

Овен - гений, что ни слово - то золото, что ни фраза - то в десятку. Старайтесь искать единомышленников, способных воплощать Ваши идеи в жизнь, и чувство окрыленности не покинет вас до старости. Результативно окажется сближение с Козерогами и Рыбами.

*Телец*

Что поделаешь - у тельченка - заземленное восприятие. Вы думаете - это плохо? Это великолепно! Когда другие витают в облаках и строят воздушные замки, Телец из воздуха делает деньги, и умеет с толком их тратить, что тоже не маловажно. А плодотворная энергетика проявляется через большой собственный дом, огромное количество детей, огород на зависть соседям, и чтобы там произрастало такое растение - чтобы другие его названия не выговорили, мир и гармонию родного очага. Телец счастлив в покое, несчастен в суете! Он должен в умиротворении созидать и воспринимать окружающих.

*Близнецы*

Счастье наступит в тот момент, когда Близнец начнет меньше расходовать свои собственные силы. Уже не секрет, что многие другие знаки Зодиака «подсаживаются не на иглу, а на вас, вашу энергетику». И потихонечку ее высасывают, вампирят от вас… Не суетитесь, не дергайтесь по мелочам, а старайтесь проникнуть в суть происходящего вокруг Вас - это и есть самый ближайший путь к вдохновению. Начать новую жизнь помогает четкий график действий, план.

*Рак*

Рак - чуткий, обаятельный, экстравагантный знак, но ему не хватает опыта. Поэтому до 30 лет жизнь "строит каверзы и стоит на месте", все, что было до 28-29 лет - не серьезно. Большое количество представителей этого знака в первой половине жизни себя недооценивает, боятся своего мнения. Зато во второй половине… Но это уже тема следующего гороскопа. Путь к счастью лежит у Рака через познание себя и отождествления себя как части некого целого организма (например, хорошо тогда, когда в семье все хорошо). «Мне будет хорошо - когда тебе будет хорошо» - девиз Рака, счастье Рака.

*Лев
*
Наивысшей точки своего развития Вы достигните изучая тайные философские доктрины, учения, религию или займитесь траволечением, гаданием на арканах Таро. Но у Льва постоянная идея завладеть всем миром целиком или познать его до основания, до точки отсчета (Львы с детства до старости «почемучки»), поэтому карточные пасьянсы или "любит не любит" - гадание на ромашке не подойдет, нужно что-то более серьезное и глубокомысленное. Не сдерживайте импульсы, внутренний голос Льва всегда подсказывает верное решение. В прошлом опыте, в старом сундуке на чердаке, в фотографиях десятилетней давности черпайте энергию и подзаряжайтесь.

*Дева*

Для развития своих врожденных талантов Деве необходимо… облениться, позвонить на работу, сказать, что вы больны и целый день просидеть за компьютером, играя в банальные игры. Только примитивистский путь бессмысленных поступков сделает из Девы настоящего… Жизнь по минутным стрелкам Вам быстро надоедает, а если Вы постоянно работаете, то, в большинстве случаев, на показ. Остановитесь, полежите несколько дней "на боку", почитайте детективы, посмотрите "мыльные оперы" - и к Вам сама придет гениальная идея, а через отдых и силы для ее претворения.
*
Весы*

Для творческих Весов вдохновение - немаловажная вещь, порою связанная с работой вашего знака, с карьерным ростом. А муза по заказу, как такси, не приедет, а появится через кропотливую и подчас монотонную работу. Вы, возможно, скучно будете просиживать время, но в одну прекрасную минуту, после 9 часов нудного труда, случайная похвала коллеги по работе сможет вызвать у Вас прилив сил. Весам категорически запрещаются ссоры единомышленниками, «в одной упряжке со ссорой долго Весы не проедут». Вдохновение и молодость могут дать систематические диеты.

*Скорпион*

Среди Скорпионов самое большое количество гениальных людей. Жизнь их - сплошная загадка! Но есть качество, воспитывая которое, можно добиться неимоверных успехов. Это качество - спонтанность восприятия и быстрота реакций. В быту - вы недотепа, младенец, неумеха; но на пожаре, в экстремальных случаях, там где, другие давно отступили и бросили - вы засучиваете рукава и вперед, на амбразуру. Просто - для вас тяжело, тяжело - для вас просто. Вы меньше других должны себя корить за совершенные поступки, но хотя бы в душе не поступаться своими принципами. Всю жизнь вы можете прожить ради одной секунды!!!

*Стрелец*

Вы должны научиться растворяться в партнере и понимать слабости других людей. Вдохновение может придти через искусство, но не как работа, а как хобби. Чем беднее, тем талантливее Стрелец, а шедевры в творчестве или в работе будут сделаны "в подполье", когда все тяжело, никто не помогает, кругом враги и проблемы на лицо (на лице). Сам себя не похвалишь - никто не похвалит. Силы приходят через удовлетворения маленьких слабостей и собственных прихотей.

*Козерог*

Любые рамки могут привести к комплексам Ваш знак Зодиака. С детства родители внесли в жизнь каждого Козерога большую лепту, а подчас ношу, которую вы несете всю жизнь. Одни благодарят за воспитание, другие целую жизнь кладут на освобождение от него. Где присутствует стремление к победе и воля, там заканчивается скованность Козерога. Постарайтесь Вашим девизом в жизни сделать изречение: "Кто ищет, тот всегда найдет", а не: «Умный гору пойдет, умный гору не обойдет». Воспитывайте в себе чувство справедливости, изучая культуры других народов, Вы более объективно станете относиться к себе. Спорт может расковать ваш знак Зодиака.

*Водолей*

Период творческого подъема происходит через приближение будущего к настоящему, когда планы превращаются в реальность. И если Водолей поймет "пульс времени сегодняшнего дня", то он окажется самым счастливым человеком не только в зодиакальном круге, но и на земном шаре. Второе важное качество Водолея для оптимистического настроения: вера, надежда, любовь. Вера в себя, надежда на будущее, а любовь к прошлому.

*Рыбы*

Для самого последнего, хитрого и умного знака Зодиака идея жизни: "Быть кому-то нужным". Энергия космоса протекает через веру и любовь, важна и форма восприятия. Например, некоторые Рыбы получают моральное удовлетворение, предложив только прочесть любимую книгу любимому человеку, или дав в долг. Любовь может сотворить с Рыбой просто чудеса. Рыбы - первооткрыватели. Как только Рыбы начинает жить будущим, спускается ваш ангел-хранитель и просыпается вдохновение. Ни прошлый опыт, ни сегодняшний день не создадут чудеса для вашего знака. Ваше направление - только вперед.

----------


## Irina

*ИРОНИЧНЫЙ ГОРОСКОП ЛЮБВИ*
*
Овен* "Когда в жизни нет любви, нет в ней и жизни", думает Овен, упираясь в новые ворота. Если меня любят - это любовь, если не меня, значит - не любовь. Однозначно! Позиция эгоизма возвышает себя над людьми и требует - все или ничего. Вот и получай ничего! Зато отдавай все. За любовь. Нет, такая любовь нам не надо (подумает Овен) и будет не прав. У других и такой нету! Хотя, конечно, махровый эгоизм + любовь = не любовь.

*Телец* "любовь настолько хорошая вещь, что неясно – почему от нее бывают неприятности?" Бывают. Например, денег на проявление чувств не напасешься. Вот купил жене шубу. Она меня за это любит. Шуба дорогая, и жену зову: "Дорогая". Недешевая нынче любовь-то. А может зря потратился? Если денег жалко, это – любовь?

*Близнецы* "Когда гляжу в твои глаза - рука привычно ищет тормоза", - удручается непоседливый близнец, занимаясь любовью умозрительно и познавательно. Он любит машины и суженную назовет ласково: "Машина любви". Если одной машины недостаточно, вероятно многоженство. Если машину бьет, значит и жене достанется. Если бензин подорожал, и женщине к этому надо стремиться. Иначе, это не любовь.

*Рак* "Чтобы любить людей, надо от них мало ожидать", как-то выразился Гельвеций (руки ему за это оторвать). Конечно, Раку хочется любить, но мало ожидать - это извините! Хочется большой заботы, безмерного уюта, крепкую крышу и толстые стены (жилье и достаток). А если сидишь, ничего не ждешь, никто тебе не нужен - никому ты не нужна. Какая ж тут любовь? Хотя, не требуется выходить на улицу и любить всех подряд. Но и дома сидеть, слезки вытирать, возлюбленных по фоткам пересчитывать - это не любовь...

*Лев* "красота, конечно, оружие, но все же - не атомное!" Каждая Львица (и Лев) представляет себя неотразимо обворожительной и благородно непритязательной (скромной). А любовь считается главным делом жизни и распространяется безмерно - где надо и не надо. Другой вопрос, почему даже львы (не обделенные любовью люди) страдают от ее недостатка? Ответ примитивно-обычен: "Любовь, не обновляющаяся повседневно, превращается в привычку и рабство". Если лапой шевельнуть лень, и хочется ждать подношений и вечных клятв в любви, значит она (любовь) умерла. Ее больше нет. Не надо махать хвостом и рыкать на непокорных. Не надо ластиться к сильным и пинать слабых. Не получите любви. А если получите, быстро почувствуете - это не любовь ...

*Дева* "когда вы целуетесь губами, то немножко и зубами". Дева рассматривает чувства под микроскопом, расчленяя по удобным кусочкам (для дальнейшего исследования). Отслеживает все переживания, проводит грамотный учет поцелуев и других энергоемких мероприятий. Тщательно задумаясь, может сказать, что у людей выступ посреди лица, и что мы впадаем в беспамятство хотя бы раз в сутки. Находясь в здравом уме и трезвой памяти, различит - где любовь земная, где космическая. Испытает чувства на анализ (цвет, размер, запах, консистенцию). После этого посчитает, что знает толк в любви. Увы, это не любовь ...

*Весы* "Некоторые девочки считают, что брак, это всего лишь способ получить развод". Чем не цель в жизни? Однако, это не любовь... Хотя, их понять можно, ведь брак - это событие, после которого мужчина перестает покупать цветы, а начинает покупать овощи и др. (и даже чужую любовь!) Эстетично-культурные Весы ищут мораль и нравственность, но забывают, что: "Аморально не отдаться человеку, которого любишь". Иначе, это не любовь ...
*
Скорпион* "по cравнению с любовью, в жизни человека рождение является лишь эпизодом, а смерть - заурядным случаем. "Нет любви - нет в жизни счастья!", поется в песенке. А если любви и вправду нет? Тогда совет: "было бы желание - любовь найдется". Однако, это не любовь.

*Стрелец* "Красота спасет мир", думает оптимистичный стрелец, надеясь, что он (она) и есть красота. Вот и ездит по миру взад-вперед (соря деньгами и личными симпатиями). Широкие жесты привлекают массу поклонников, которые любят после оплаты - безвозмездно. Любовь получается оптимистическая, гуманная и общественно полезная. Порывы страсти напоминают легкий ураган. Но улетучивается быстро (cтрелец - знак аэродинамики). Если стрелец начнет мелочно и нудно обсуждать: "Здесь недодали, там обсчитали" и не скажет: "Пусть им больше будет!", значит не в порядке у него с любовью. Мало ее - для других. Не любовь это ...

*Козерог* "любовь зла, полюбишь и козла". "Его лица неправильный овал, напоминает мне в горах обвал". Здесь надо подходить к любви не пятясь вперед (как Рак), а прямо, по деловому. Например, как плакат в загсе: "Cделал дело - уходи!". "К чему бескорыстные фразы, к чему золотые слова? Женился - пошел себе дальше, найдутся другие дела". М-да, опять не любовь ...

*Водолей* "не всякая любовь выдержит испытание дружбой". Кстати, угадайте, у кого бывает - любовь "не разлей вода "? Приятно иметь дело с интеллектуальным читателем.  Все у них прекрасно, одно нехорошо - путают любовь и дружбу. У них это как "народ и партия" - неразделимы. Бывает, просыпаются чувства к своему полу, но такие холодные, что легко путаются с дружбой. C противоположным полом наоборот - холодная дружба "путается" с абстрактной любовью. В общем - тайна мироздания. Сложно определить, где не любовь? Одно верно: где нет дружбы, там нет и любви. Поймайте любого водолея на улице, он скажет: "Без дружбы - это не любовь" ...

*Рыбы*  "истинная любовь - как привидение, все о ней говорят, мало кто ее видел." Сочувствую Рыбкам. Они старательно ищут смысл жизни и даже находят его - в "бессмысленных" жертвах. Например, подарить свою любовь безответно - их фирменно-жизненный стиль. "Любовь не гарантирует смысла жизни, но незаметно к нему приближает" - кажется этим героям не нашего времени и они, по своему, правы. Остальное (выражаясь вычурно и фигурально) - никакая не любовь ...

Но на самом деле все не так ужасно и беспросветно. Во-первых, у каждого свои недостатки, а во-вторых, даже легкий изъян придает бриллианту особую ценность. Отсюда мораль: тяжелый изъян еще лучше. Пускай этот довод и будет утешением для всех нас.

----------


## Sanych

> Рыбы "истинная любовь - как привидение, все о ней говорят, мало кто ее видел." Сочувствую Рыбкам. Они старательно ищут смысл жизни и даже находят его - в "бессмысленных" жертвах. Например, подарить свою любовь безответно - их фирменно-жизненный стиль.


Точно. Всех люблю и почти всех безответно )))

----------


## Irina

* ГОРОСКОП ШКОЛЬНИКА*

Попробуем рассмотреть характерные поведенческие проблемы, а также стимулы к их разрешению у школьников, в зависимости от знака Зодиака.

*ОВЕН.*

Упрямство. "Не буду, не хочу и все тут". Здесь главное – не торопиться, предлагая ребенку то или иное задание. Часто бывает, что он выпалит слово "нет", а отказаться от него уже не может. Более того, начинает убеждать себя, что так оно и было с самого начала. Стремление Овнов к целостности и неизменности не дает им повернуть назад. Сначала делает, потом думает. Не торопите, не давите, а "подбейте на подвиг". Будьте открыты в своих намерениях - для Овна лучше честный поединок, чем хитрость и уловки. Обычно Овны достаточно честолюбивы, и перспектива оказаться последним в классе их не привлекает. Они уважают силу. Объясните ребенку, что сила ума и воли важнее, чем физическая. Приведите конкретный пример - Овну необходим сильный авторитет.

*ТЕЛЕЦ.*

Лень, инертность, трудность переключения. Тельцы тяготеют к форме, а значит к оформленности всего. Создайте определенный ритуал начала самостоятельной работы и старайтесь не менять его. Тельцу нельзя часто напоминать о прошлых неудачах. Это ни в коем случае не будет служить стимулом, скорее наоборот, повергнет его в уныние и лень - зачем стараться, если опять все будет так же, как в прошлый раз. Это происходит потому, что Телец запоминает не столько результат, сколько свое эмоциональное состояние, связанное с прошлой неудачей (аналогичная особенность психики характерна также для Льва, Скорпиона и Водолея). Объясняя Тельцу что-то непонятное, привлекайте картинки, схемы, рисуйте сами наглядные примеры. Тельцы падки на деньги, подарки, лакомства - не злоупотребляйте этим, иначе вы рискуете превратить процесс обучения в рынок.

*БЛИЗНЕЦЫ.*

Очень быстро соображают, что проще согласиться на словах, а самому делать то что хочется. Находят изощренные оправдания собственной лени и безалаберности. Не спорьте с ними - они только этого и ждут, в споре они чувствуют себя в своей тарелке, тренируя свою природную изворотливость. Если же вы жестко подавите их в споре, это может стать бессознательной стимуляцией привычки к обману. Дело в том, что Близнецы склонны вытеснять неприятные моменты из памяти, а вслед за этим избегать той деятельности, которая о них напоминает. Обычно Близнецы и так неплохо учатся - знания они, что называется, схватывают на лету. Стимул - любопытство, а также "книга рекордов"- "Один мальчик написал 20 слов за столько-то минут, а ты можешь?" Близнецам (а также Девам, Стрельцам и Рыбам) бывает особенно трудно не отвлекаться, не разбрасываться и не хвататься за несколько дел сразу. Здесь может помочь обычный будильник: столько-то минут на математику, затем 10 минут перемена. Начинать выполнение домашнего задания лучше с самых легких предметов, (так будет меньше повода отвлекаться), а заканчивать - трудными.

*РАК.*

Испуг и чувство незащищенности в школе могут повлиять на желание учиться. Слово "надо" - важное слово для маленького Рака, но оно ни в коем случае не должно быть связано с вашей холодностью и нелюбовью. Раки - накопители. В отличие от Близнецов они умеют подумать о будущем и о тех выгодах, которые сулит в дальнейшем их хорошее поведение сейчас. Чем больше нагрузка в школе, тем нежнее и внимательнее должна быть мама. Ничто не придает Раку больше уверенности, чем любовь родителей. Вообразив себе ее отсутствие, маленький Рак может даже заболеть. Раки и Рыбы больше других детей чувствуют себя в школе "сиротками". Если Близнецы вытесняют неприятности, т.е. как бы забывают их, то Раки наоборот загоняют страхи и неудачи внутрь, т.е. переносят всю вину на себя: я плохой, но я об этом никому не скажу. Не пытайтесь насильно вытащить из него на свет Божий причину его замкнутости, это навсегда отучит его делиться с вами. Лучше сразу не давайте ребенку повода думать, что он вообще всегда плохой, оттого что получил двойку.

*ЛЕВ.*

Внутри каждого Льва прочно сидит убеждение, что он всегда прав и всегда все делает хорошо. Он приносит вам каракули и ждет восхищения. Дайте ему понять, что самолюбование имеет право на существование, если действительно есть чем любоваться. Однако ни в коем случае нельзя критиковать Льва, унижая его да еще при людях. Спокойный и конкретный разбор недостатков наедине - единственный способ, приносящий положительный результат. Самолюбие и амбициозность маленьких Львов часто являются достаточно сильным стимулом к учебе. Если в вашем случае это не так, попробуйте рассказать вашему Львенку, как трудно в прежние времена приходилось принцам и принцессам: они вставали в пять утра, обливались ледяной водой, изучали по три иностранных языка занимались спортом, танцами и т.п. А Петр Первый, например, вообще начал учиться грамоте с трех лет! Каждый Лев стремится быть лидером (читай царем). Глупый, необразованный царь смешон, его мнение игнорируется народом. А ведь для Льва нет хуже, чем быть незамеченным.

*ДЕВА.
*
Символ Девы в странах Востока - Обезьянка. И действительно, ловкие, сообразительные, гибкие в выборе средств, Девы обычно учатся хорошо. Однако так же хорошо они умеют и увиливать от учебы. Дева умеет ценить конечный результат. Если впереди маячит желанная цель, Дева готова усердно трудиться. Никогда не обманывайте Деву в ее ожиданиях, в противном случае вы сами очень быстро станете постоянной жертвой ее хитрости. Часто ребенок-Дева производит впечатление спокойного и благополучного, на самом же деле внутри они достаточно нервозны и подвержены состояниям смятения и растерянности. Это происходит из-за их вечного стремления делать несколько дел сразу. Приучайте ребенка к последовательности в работе. Девы особенно нуждаются в строгом ритме сна, отдыха и питания.

*ВЕСЫ.*

Для Весов важно создать с самых первых школьных дней определенный образ новой жизни. Обычная в таких случаях фраза "Ты теперь не просто мальчик или девочка, а школьник" для Весов - не пустые слова. Понятно, что этот образ должен быть привлекательным. У Весов собственное и достаточно строгое представление о гармонии: "мальчики так не делают", "в школу нельзя ходить в лосинах" и т.п. В школе НАДО учиться, иначе зачем же туда вообще ходить? Логика, справедливость и эстетика - вот те "три кита" на которых стоят Весы. В самостоятельной учебе важно, чтобы они не увлекались внешней атрибутикой, упуская суть. Желательно приучать их, чтобы они делали домашнее задание сразу, по принципу "сделал дело - гуляй смело". Для них важен первый импульс интереса к действию, постарайтесь не дать ему угаснуть. Часто стимулом для Весов является совместная работа с приятелем или даже просто Ваше тихое присутствие в комнате, так как Весы плохо переносят одиночество.

*СКОРПИОН.*

Один из самых "трудновоспитуемых", я бы сказала, трудно понимаемых знаков Зодиака. Устройство его психики сильно напоминает айсберг. Скорпион больше всех обожает скрывать свои истинные мотивы. Недоверчивость и страх оказаться хуже других чаще всего являются причиной его нервозности, ранимости и угрюмости. Когда же он чувствует себя в силе, его снисходительность и саркастичность способны свести среднестатистического родителя с ума. Имея огромный энергетический и умственный потенциал, всякий нормальный Скорпион в состоянии учиться блестяще, тем более что он обладает изрядной амбициозностью (которую, разумеется скрывает). Обычно существуют две основные проблемы: первая - это засадить его за уроки и вторая - избежать того, чтобы вы регулярно делали их за него. Скорпионы - великолепные манипуляторы. Если у вас слабая сила воли, но при этом сильная раздражительность и злоба - ваши попытки воспитывать Скорпиона обречены на провал. Воспитывая Скорпиона, нельзя действовать "его же методами", т.е. отвечать обидой на обиду, отказом на отказ и т.д. Лучше всего апеллировать к честности и великодушию. Избегайте слишком часто напоминать им о прошлых неудачах. Учитывайте также, что работоспособность Скорпионов сильнее, чем у других знаков Зодиака, зависит от режима питания.

*СТРЕЛЕЦ.*

Если стимулом для Близнецов является любопытство, для Девы - конечный результат, то для Стрельца - энтузиазм, увлеченность. Если вы сумеете его заинтересовать - это будет маленький ученый, исследователь и экспериментатор. Но на деле Стрельцы бывают на удивление пассивны. Это происходит тогда, когда им слишком хорошо и спокойно живется - жизнь становится привычной, обыденной, без приключений. Стрельцы тогда ударяются в мечтательность. Они ненавидят "быт" (типа мытья рук и чистки обуви) и всякие мелочи жизни (типа полей в тетрадках и уроков рисования). Всякого Стрельца необходимо приучать уважать мелочи жизни. Большие дела начинаются с маленьких. Стрельцы любят жить настоящим, легко отбрасывая прошлое и мало задумываясь о будущем. А ведь учеба в школе - это фундамент будущего. Стрельцы часто мечтают стать богачами - объясните им закономерность социального устройства жизни, это поможет им понять, что легкая жизнь трудно зарабатывается. Однако, не перестарайтесь - отняв у Стрельца все его иллюзии, вы рискуете сделать его угрюмым неудачником.

*КОЗЕРОГ.*

Слово "надо", ответственность, чувство долга - всем известные свойства Козерогов. Но это вовсе не значит, что все Козероги - отличники, делающие всегда только то, что нужно. Напротив, у Козерогов свои представления о том, что и кому они должны. Но уж если они убеждены в том, что так надо, то будьте уверены - сделают. А если нет, то вам не удастся их разубедить. Больше доверяйте своему ребенку: дети-Козероги часто удивительным образом оказываются увереннее и проницательнее своих родителей. Пока вы суетитесь с воспитанием, ваш Козерог давно поставил себе цель и незаметно следует ей. Несмотря на такую целостность, Козероги бывают очень ранимы и незащищены внутри. Они подвержены различным страхам, которые обычно скрывают. Основной мотив страхов - невыполнение взятых на себя обязательств. Если ваш Козерог учится хорошо, не требуйте от него большего. Лучше научите его расслабляться, это у Козерогов получается плохо. В результате страдает нервная система. Ребенку-Козерогу абсолютно необходимо в течение дня иметь время, когда от него ничего не требуется. Всякий Козерог мечтает о сильном и справедливом авторитете. Если таковой найдется, то он будет оказывать на вашего ребенка огромное влияние с далеко идущими последствиями.

*ВОДОЛЕЙ.*

Вы мечтали видеть в своем ребенке разностороннюю личность? Вот она перед вами. Вы требуете от такого умного ребенка отличной учебы и хорошего поведения? Что ж, он будет вполне отвечать вашим требованиям, но только время от времени. Водолей учится, ведет себя, да и вообще живет всегда неровно. Бешеная активность вдруг сменяется апатией и ленью. Водолеи вообще быстро утомляются и медленно восстанавливаются. Водолей часто стремится быть самым умным в классе, но ему не хватает стабильности и прилежания. Неукротимая тяга к свободе и дух противоречия заставляют его говорить "нет" в ответ на прямые просьбы и тем более приказы родителей. Если вы хотите, чтобы ваш Водолей непременно что-либо сделал, не обращайтесь непосредственно к нему, да еще строгим голосом. Говорите с серьезным видом третьему лицу, например, бабушке, как какой-то другой ребенок сделал то-то и то-то, но при этом не смотрите на вашего Водолея "со значением". Наоборот, чем равнодушнее вы будете, тем лучше. Водолеи - прирожденные психологи и видят вас насквозь. Они очень чувствительны ко лжи и совершенно помешаны на идее преданной дружбы. Если вы сумеете заслужить у своего ребенка звание друга, он сделает для вас абсолютно все, не то, что там какие-то уроки. Совершенно необходимое для психического здоровья Водолеев условие - возможность в течение дня побыть одному. Они больше других детей нуждаются в отдельной комнате.

*РЫБЫ.*

Их часто называют самым слабым знаком Зодиака. Это неверно. Просто их психика устроена таким образом, что им трудно адаптироваться к социально активной жизни. Проще говоря, Рыбам бывает трудно выйти из детства во взрослое состояние. Многие из них так и говорят: "Хочу всегда быть маленьким". Рассеянность, мечтательность, слезы без причины и даже болезни - все это попытки избежать "тяжелой" школьной жизни. Если у вас не хватит силы воли мягко, но решительно все это прекратить, Вы рискуете продолжать жалеть и опекать свою Рыбку лет до тридцати. Лучшее, что вы можете сделать для вашего ребенка  это научить его, во-первых, не пасовать перед трудностями в первый же момент, и во-вторых, способности самостоятельно справляться с ситуацией, не становясь при этом жертвой. И еще несколько слов о пресловутой лживости Рыб. Дело в том, что маленькие Рыбы живут настоящим, не принимая во внимание ни прошлое, ни будущее.

Поэтому в трудной для них ситуации они лгут для того, чтобы стало хорошо СЕЙЧАС, не думая о том, к чему приведет их ложь ПОТОМ. Зная это, родители, прежде чем наказывать и корить, должны помочь ребенку не бояться трудностей, которых он и пытается избежать путем лжи. Однако вышеописанные трудности на самом деле - ничто по сравнению с попытками приучить ребенка-Рыбу к режиму и аккуратности. И все же, милые родители, дерзайте, и вы обязательно будете вознаграждены!

----------


## Irina

*НУМЕРОЛОГИЧЕСКОЕ ГАДАНИЕ ПО ДАТЕ ЗНАКОМСТВА*

Помнить дату знакомства с любимым человеком, значит, иметь ключ к пониманию особенностей вашего союза. Ведь дата первой встречи кардинальным образом влияет на сценарий развития отношений.

Чтобы узнать, какое число покровительствует вашему роману, сложите цифры дня, месяца и года вашей встречи до однозначного.

Например: 26 августа 2010 года = 26.08.2010= 2+6+0+8+2+0+1+0=19=1+9=10 или 1+0 =1 

*1 - число Солнца
*
Символизирует амбициозность, уверенность в себе. Вас объединяют увлеченность работой, стремление к высокому статусу. Важно избежать соперничества и зависти к более успешной "половине". И не позволяйте вмешиваться в свои отношения посторонним - даже если это любящие родители или близкие друзья. Советы со стороны только навредят "единичному" роману.
Что скрепит союз? "Единица" не терпит однообразия. Старайтесь получать больше новых впечатлений, путешествовать.
*
2 - число Луны*

Олицетворяет романтичность и сентиментальность. Даже если изначально вас связывали только секс и корысть, Луна со временем откроет вам дорогу к любви. Преодолев неуверенность в себе и своих чувствах, вы построите нежнейшие отношения, наполненные заботой друг о друге. Но не вздумайте форсировать события; "двойка" боится революционных перемен.
Что скрепит союз? Приветствуется затяжной конфетно-букетный период. Отношения в браке освежат разлуки и свидания.

*3 - число Марса*

"Тройка" рождает крепкие семьи, которым ни по чём любые трудности. Марс помогает проанализировать ошибки и больше не наступать на те же грабли. Кризисы - финансовые, бытовые, психологические - только закалят связь между вами. Единственное, что может помешать вашему счастью, так это зависть окружающих. Остерегайтесь интриганов!
Что скрепит союз? "Тройкам" противопоказана лень. Ставьте себе новые цели - и добивайтесь их. Не засиживайтесь на диване.

*4 - число Меркурия*

Сулит стабильность и материальное благополучие. кроме того, Меркурий наделяет общительностью. Вы не из тех пар, которым никогда не скучно вдвоём. Готовьтесь к вылазкам в гости, нашествию друзей и родни. Именно к вам обратятся за советом и деньгами. Всё же не давайте в долг кому попало и уделяйте время друг другу, а не только толпе приятелей.
Что скрепит союз? Доверие к партнёру-залог вашего благополучия. "Четвёрка" плохо переносит испытание ревностью.
*
5 - число Юпитера*

Юпитер часто называют "планетой большого счастья". И через десять лет совместной жизни вы влюблены друг в друга, как в первую неделю знакомства. Но безоблачными ваши отношения не назовёшь. Скорее всего, вас ожидают латиноамериканские страсти с выяснением отношений, битьём посуды, бурными расставаниями и страстными примирениями.
Что скрепит союз? Учитесь сдерживать себя. Очень важно в пылу ссоры не опуститься до обвинений и оскорблений.

*6 - число Венеры
*
Жизнь Венеры подчинена эмоциям и переживаниям. Союз, родившийся под цифрой шесть, часто отягощают тайные воздыхатели, назойливые "бывшие", романы на стороне. В отношениях присутствует ревность и небезосновательная. Тем более что скрыть интрижку скорее всего не удастся. Ведь планета любви по своей сути бесхитростна и честна.
Что скрепит союз? Вам пригодится умение прощать. При всей ветрености Венера ценит семью и с годами одомашнивается.
*
7 - число Сатурна*

Сатурн - самая далекая планета от Солнца, холодная и малоизученная. Отношения, возникшие под её покровительством, кажутся окружающим непонятными и странными. У такой пары мало или совсем нет друзей, гости в доме - большая редкость. Но "чудаков" это не беспокоит, они поглощены друг другом. В союзе "семерки" часто рождаются одаренные дети.
Что скрепит союз? Не отгораживайтесь от мира и не занимайтесь чрезмерным самокопанием. Смотрите на жизнь проще.

*8 - число Урана*

Отличается непредсказуемостью. Любая мелочь способна омрачить вчера еще безоблачные отношения. Сегодня вы без ума друг от друга, а завтра объявляете друзьям о расставании. Которое, впрочем, вряд ли произойдет. "Знак бесконечности" не склонен к разрывам. А период непонимания и равнодушия обязательно сменится витком любви.
Что скрепит союз? Для "восьмёрки" очень важна видимость свободы. Оставляйте друг другу немного личного пространства.
*
9 - число Нептуна*

Мечтательный Нептун любит придумывать идеалы и строить воздушные замки. Вот почему под его покровительством вспыхивают особенно бурные, но недолговечные романы. Всепоглощающая страсть быстро сменяется разочарованием. Разрыв, как правило, проходит безболезненно. А сама связь оставляет приятные воспоминания и расценивается как полезный жизненный опыт.
Что скрепит союз? Зацементировать непрочные отношения помогут элементы мистики и романтики. Но придётся проявлять фантазию!

----------


## Irina

*КАК ВЫБРАТЬ ПОДАРОК ЛЮБИМОЙ ЖЕНЩИНЕ ПО ГОРОСКОПУ*

Речь пойдет о том, как выбрать подарок для женщины, которая не безразлична вам, когда хочется, чтобы подарок понравился и запомнился. Можно ориентироваться на дату рождения и соответственно на знак Зодиака, в котором расположено Солнце. Но есть вероятность ошибки, так как Солнце может быть расположено в одном знаке, а скопление планет, восходящий знак в другом, и женщина будет иметь характер этого несолнечного знака. Поэтому имеет смысл взять характеристики знаков Зодиака и определить к какому знаку Зодиака больше всего подходит по характеру женщина, которой вы собираетесь сделать подарок, и исходить уже из этого в выборе подарка.

Некоторые любят дарить деньги, называя это универсальным подарком. Но, во-первых, таким подарком можно обидеть человека, особенно близкого, потому что каждому хочется внимания и заботы, а не желания "откупиться". А во-вторых, подарок несет на себе энергетику того, кто дарит, а деньги заведомо будут отданы кому-то и приобретена вещь, о которой тот может и не знать. Поэтому, если вы хотите сделать женщине приятное, стоит подумать: а что будет действительно приятно получить ей в подарок.

*Овен*
Обладает характером напористым, ярким иногда даже агрессивным. Женщины-Овны - опасные существа для мужчин, потому что в них кипит настоящая страсть, хотя они могут это и не показывать. При этом Женщина-Овен обладает упрямством, но оно внешнее: если на что-то она говорит "нет, не хочу", то это не значит, что она на самом деле этого не хочет. Поэтому Женщину-Овна не имеет смысла спрашивать "подарить ли тебе это", она скорее всего скажет "нет", хотя возможно ей хотелось именно этот подарок.
Женщина-Овен в чем-то амазонка и поэтому считается хорошим подарок для нее нож, ружье, что-то из спортивного снаряжения. Действительно Овнихи ведут активный образ жизни, любят спорт и такой подарок им пригодится, но все же мыслят они вовсе не как мужчины, и подарок им стоит сделать другой. На самом деле Женщина-Овен внутренне женщина в квадрате или в кубе, и ждет от вас она женский подарок. Характерно, что они любят яркие насыщенные цвета, и чтобы подарки имели все же какую-нибудь практическую ценность.

*Телец*
Представительницы знака Тельца внешне и внутренне относятся к самому женственному знаку Зодиака. Очень хозяйственны, любят вкусно покушать, хотя очень часто себя в этом ограничивают. Часто склонны к полноте, и мучают себя диетами, голодом. Если вы подарите женщине-Тельцу что-то вкусное, она будет рада и будет помнить это долго. Тельцы любят, чтобы было все впрок и на пользу, но в отношении подарка это не всегда справедливо. Часто Женщина-Телец радуется подарку не практичному, а больше красивому. Что-то практичное, нужное для хозяйства она сама купит или с вас стребует, а что-то воздушно-красивое, совершенно непрактичное, она не купит, и будет этому рада. Это вы увидите по ее глазам, которые у Тельцов отличаются выразительностью. Телец знак бесхитростный и чувства свои скрывать не будет. Но учтите, Телец - самый упрямый знак Зодиака и довольно злопамятный, поэтому если вам Телец сказал вам "я этого не хочу, мне этого не нравится", а вы это не восприняли всерьез, то вы рискуете поплатиться.
Если вы знаете Тельца, то можете подобрать ему подарок и через много прошедших лет, у них вкусы практически не меняются.

*Близнецы*
Женщины-Близнецы контактны, легки в общении, но угодить им с подарком сложно. Вкусы у близнецов меняются по семь раз на дню. Угадать, что подарить Близнецу очень сложно. Но все же вы не ошибетесь, если своим подарком оставите новые впечатления у Близняшки Поэтому подарком им может служить путешествие, приключение. И если им понравится оно, хотя они все путают, у них ветер в голове, они будут помнить всю жизнь.
При всей своей воздушности, Близнецы тоже любят покушать, причем новое необычное для них. Близняшки как ни какой другой знак любят цветы, и если вы подарите охапку цветов или какие-то необычные цветы, они будут счастливы. Кроме того, Близнецы любят читать, и вы можете подарить книгу.

*Рак*
Главное, что отличает Рака, это - привязанность к дому, дом для Рака - святое место. Если Рак приглашает вас к себе домой, то его намерения по отношению к вам очень серьезны. И тем более если задерживает вас у себя дома, предлагает остаться, пожить, то он вам по-настоящему предан. Для Раков характерно, что у них есть любимые "штучки": от большой, например, машины, до маленькой - ручки. Их может быть несколько, они их оберегают, чистят, полируют.
Кроме того, Раки обожают старинные, пришедшие из глубины веков вещи, которые могут стать их любимыми "штучками". Лучший подарок для Раков это - что-то для ухода за этой "штучкой".
У Раков сложные отношения с пищей, они часто отравляются. Проблемы с желудком часто обостряются вблизи дня рождения, поэтому непривычную пищу Раку лучше не дарить и не предлагать, это может испортить весь праздник.
Женщины-Раки очень романтичны. Поэтому они оценят ваш романтический подарок, особенно если при этом он еще сгодится в хозяйстве. Раки любят благовония, романтические масла, но надо хорошо знать вкус женщины-Рака, чтобы угодить ей. Вообще, любимые благовония, духи - лучший подарок для водного знака.

*Лев*
Лев - царь природы и дарить подарок ему надо царский: дорогой и красиво оформленный. Львы отличаются прекрасным вкусом и хорошим знанием того, что сколько стоит. Поэтому Львице не стоит дарить дешевую бижутерию. Она сразу поймет, что это подделка. Если уж нет денег, то можно подарить что-то откровенно недорогое, но яркое, сделанное со вкусом или шутку в виде множества вложенных друг в друга коробочек, но красивых, в яркой блестящей упаковке. Льву будет приятно внимание и ваш труд по упаковке такого подарка.
Вручать подарок следует в праздничной обстановке, пышно, с выражением восхищения. Вообще, восхищение и лесть, иногда даже явная, - ключик к сердцу Льва. Лев, в особенности мужчина, благосклонно отнесется к просьбе покровительства и защиты, выполнить подобную просьбу ему будет не менее приятно самого дорого подарка.
Чего Львы не переносят, так это пренебрежения. Поэтому им в особенности не рекомендуется дарить деньги, они могут обидеться. Или если уж вы дарите деньги, то это должна быть достаточно большая сумма, упакованная, например, в красивый кожаный чемоданчик.
Как и Близнецы Львы будут рады романтическому путешествию или сказочному ужину при свечах, который они запомнят надолго.

*Дева*
Дев часто характеризуют как сухих и расчетливых. Но это относится далеко не ко всем Девам. При этом часто забывается, что Девы весьма общительны и обязательны, в большей части чистюли, любят все здоровое: пищу, методы очищения, системы оздоровления. Девы любят дом и отличаются хозяйственностью. Но их практичность, в отличии от Раков или Тельцов, основана больше на умении экономить накопленное.
Деве можно подарить что-то полезное, для хозяйства в том случае, если вы точно знаете, что она хотела бы купить, но не покупает из соображений, например, экономии.
Знаком Девой как и Близнецами управляет Меркурий, и они будут благодарны вам, если вы их вытащите куда-нибудь в путешествие, особенно если оно будет оздоровительным.
Девы любят читать и обрадуются книгам по здоровому образу жизни Дарить что-то из одежды Девам трудно, так как они очень требовательны к ее комфорту.
Мужчины-Девы более неприхотливы в смысле подарка, и будут рады полезному предмету или спортивному, а лучше оздоровительному тренажеру или атрибуту. Вычурного или тонкого подарка они могут не понять. Если вы хотите, чтобы Дева оценила ваш подарок, то подробно расскажите что это и как им пользоваться, потому что она может этого не понять, но виду не подать, а подарок убрать куда-нибудь подальше.

----------


## Irina

*ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ*

*Весы*
Трудный знак в смысле выбора подарка, как для мужчин, так и для женщин. Весы - большие эстеты, у них хороший вкус, и они в курсе моды, даже мужчины. Если вы решили сделать подарок Весам, то это должно быть что-то утонченное, не обязательно дорогое, но вещь должна быть стильная, без подделки под известную фирму, а главное - красивая, со вкусом сделанная. Женщинам-Весам можно подарить бижутерию, но сделанную хорошо. Они благосклонно отнесутся к традиционному подарку - букету цветов и коробке конфет, главное, чтобы в подарке не было диссонанса: цветы и конфеты были в красивой упаковке, а конфеты при этом вкусные.
Весы парадоксальный знак: с одной стороны они большие романтики, а с другой - довольно расчетливы. И вам, чтобы сделать им приятное, предстоит найти золотую середину между этими двумя крайностями.
Идеальный подарок для Весов - под имеющуюся любимую вещь подобрать что-то сочетающееся, комплект. Но это сделать не просто, Весы обладают практически совершенным вкусом, и вам придется потрудиться.

*Скорпион*
Один из самых сложных знаков Зодиака. Скорпионы отличаются злопамятностью, причем коварной. Если обидели Тельца, то это сразу видно по нему, а Скорпион обиду скрывает, но может припомнить ее вам в самый неподходящий момент. Это обидчивый знак, в особенности по отношению к близким людям. И выбирать подарок Скорпиону - очень трудная вещь. Какой-то дорогой подарок Скорпион может не оценить, потому что они очень часто не знают цену вещам, а специально узнавать сколько стоит не будут. Поэтому Скорпиона можно пригласить в магазин и вместе с ним выбрать дорогой подарок. Особенно это относится к Женщинам-Скорпионам.
Скорпионы любят экстремальные вещи. И если вы, к примеру, подарите перстень с отделением для яда, а лучше вместе с ядом, они будут очень довольны. Мужчина-Скорпион придет в восторг от банки с ядом, поставит ее на видное место и будет всем показывать.
Женщина-Скорпион - это Женщина с большой буквы, она страстная, внутренне очень женственная, в чем-то хищная, это женщина-вамп. Поэтому подарок должен быть подарок для Женщины, и что-то полезное в дом не подойдет.

*Стрелец*
Лучший подарок для Стрельца - это лошадь, так как конный вид спорта всегда считался любимым стрельцовским занятием. Почти все Стрельцы, как мужчины, так и женщины, достаточно спортивны, по крайней мере до какого-то возраста. И тогда, в качестве подарка подойдет какой-нибудь спортивный инвентарь. Можно подарить и что-нибудь другое, главное, что важно для Стрельца, чтобы подарок был престижным. Если вы дарите вещь близкому человеку, то одной престижности мало, надо хорошо знать его вкусы и подарить вещь, которая будет им соответствовать. Например, если Женщина-Стрелец любит розы, а вы ей подарили другие цветы, пусть даже редкие и дорогие, она может обидеться, правда, обида быстро забудется, но будет высказана сразу: "Ты что, разве не знаешь, что я люблю розы?".
Стрельцы любят покушать, но дарить вкусные вещи, даже экзотические и редкие, небезопасно. Стрелец может остаться недовольным и сказать: "Ты что, меня за обжору принимаешь?" Это же относится и к такому традиционному подарку женщинам, как книга по кулинарии или о вкусной и здоровой пище.
Стрельцы любят все необычное, необычное для места, где они живут, то что привезено издалека, поэтому им можно подарить какую-нибудь диковинку, они ей будут рады.

*Козерог*
Козероги обладают истинной, настоящей практичностью. Практичность Тельца дальше завтрашнего дня не идет, он не умеет копить и не видит далеко идущую пользу. Практичность Девы основана на экономии и сохранении того, что есть, это практичность по форме, а не по содержанию, притом Девы часто забывают цель, с какой они экономят. А у Козерогов практичность - свойство изначальное, присущее людям этого знака. При этом Женщины-Козероги не так сухи и жестки, как принято считать, и романтические отношения, любовь играют большую роль в их жизни.
Подарок, который вы дарите Козерогу, обязательно должен быть ему нужен. Козероги не терпят ничего лишнего, оно у них теряется, или они его выбрасывают. Подарок Козерогу может быть и лишен полезности, но тогда он должен быть ярким, романтическим, и главное - заряжен вашей любовью. Козерог, посмотрев на подарок, должен понять как долго вы его выбирали, мучались, искали и наконец нашли. Козероги привыкают в жизни добиваться всего сами, поэтому подарить что-то, чего у них нет, но им нужно, сложно. А то, что по-настоящему пропитано любовью будет всегда к месту.
Козероги обладают устойчивым вкусом, стилем в одежде и в жизни. Если вы надеетесь, что подарите Козерогу что-то непривычное для него, пусть даже очень подходящее, и он изменит свой вкус, то вы можете ошибиться.
Для Козерогов важно, чтобы вещь была надолго. Даже цветы они предпочитают не срезку, а растущие в горшочке. А подаренные срезанные розы пытаются укоренить.

*Водолей*
Знак непонятный, сложный. Всем окружающим Водолеи кажутся новаторами, тянущимися ко всему новому. А на самом деле они большие консерваторы. Это когда у них в голове возникает новая идея, Водолеи относятся к ней положительно, а новое из окружения воспринимается ими настороженно. Тем не менее Водолеям можно дарить экстравагантные, неординарные вещи, что-то яркое, броское, пусть даже где-то безвкусное, но переходящее за все рамки общепринятого. Это доставит им радость.
Но все же лучше сделать подарок, опираясь на вкус Водолея. Но здесь главная трудность - понять Водолея другому человеку очень и очень сложно.

*Рыбы*
Рыбы проявляются как мягкие, загадочные, несколько таинственные люди. Часто понять, что они говорят, а тем более что делают, бывает трудно. Рыбы - самый тяжелый случай в выборе подарка, так как не то что вы, а даже они сами не знают, чего они хотят. Рыбы очень внушаемый знак, и даря подарок, вы можете долго рассказывать, какой замечательный подарок вы дарите, как он необходим, и как он пригодится. Рыба поверит, правда через пару дней забудет о подарке, но в момент вручения будет искренне рада. Но если вы делаете подарок близкому человеку и хотите, чтобы память о нем осталась надолго, то в подарок нужно вложить большой заряд любви. Можно подарить недорогую вещь, безделушку, но вовремя и с большим чувством, и Рыба будет счастлива. Рыбы отличаются хорошим вкусом, тонко чувствуют вещь полезную и вредную, добрую и злую. Но главное, что для них важно - то чувство, с которым вы дарите. По тому как Рыба относится к вашему подарку, можно сказать как она относится к вам. Подарок любимого человека Рыба долго хранит и бережет.

----------


## Irina

*Знаки зодиака расскажут нам о том, кто изменяет, кто может изменить и кто никогда не пойдет на этот опрометчивый шаг.
*
Мужчины склонны к изменам больше женщин! Мнение ошибочно в корне, – утверждают астрологи, основная причина измен кроется в ином, а именно в знаке зодиака! Бытует мнение, что причина измены мужчины кроется вовсе не в его мировоззрении, воспитании или стечении обстоятельств. Сейчас популярно обвинять в этом знаки зодиака!

*Романтичный Овен* умеет вскружить голову красивыми словами и романтичными поступками. Однако он должен сам этого захотеть. Ведь, пока он влюблен, мысли о тебе вытесняют из его головы все остальные. Как говорится, «и пусть весь мир подождет». Типичное поведение Овна: звезды с неба в подарок, возведение на пьедестал королевы красоты, мисс Мира и все такое прочее. Однако, как только твой Овен начинает обращать повышенное внимание на внешность любой особы женского пола кроме тебя, пусть даже это будет дежурный комплимент продавщице, следует насторожиться.

Сегодня он счел нужным оказать внимание ей, а завтра найдет новый объект для воздыханий. Сам факт отвлечения от твоей персоны может означать скорое появление в его жизни новой королевы. Кроме того, изменивший Овен, скорее всего, сам сообщит тебе об измене и разорвет отношения.

*Строгий Телец* по природе своей педантичен. К чувствам Телец относится со всей серьезностью, даже с занудством. Вторую половинку мужчина этого знака выбирает долго, всесторонне рассматривая и оценивая, с целью прожить с ней до последнего вздоха. В его личной жизни нет места случайностям. Даже для измены Телец взвешивает все «за» и «против». Разумеется, никто не застрахован от кратковременной потери рассудка, однако после измены Телец, как правило, долго и нудно терзает себя. Испытывая чувство вины по причине измены, он становится потерянным и печальным. Именно мрачность и замкнутость выдадут изменившего Тельца.

*Непостоянные Близнецы,* как известно, самый непредсказуемый и легкомысленный знак зодиака. Его жизнь напоминает вечный поиск острых ощущений. Близнец любит, пожалуй, каждую женщину на свете. Что позволяет ему красиво ухаживать, говорить потрясающие, небанальные комплименты. Если малознакомая девушка, идущая навстречу, просто понравилась Близнецу, она рискует уйти домой с метровой охапкой роз. Такой вот непредсказуемый знак.

Есть у медали и противоположная сторона. Привычка – враг Близнецов. Как правило, причиной измены может стать монотонность отношений. Кроме того, мужчина этого знака находятся в поиске приключений, в том числе и сексуальных. Так вот, если вдруг твой любимый стал чересчур правильным и нарочито серьезным, значит, дело нечисто.
*
Консервативный Рак* слишком серьезно относится к любовным отношениям. Этот домосед настолько ценит свое спокойствие и устоявшийся уклад жизни, что не имеет никакого желания подвергать их риску. Банальный одноразовый секс – не для Рака. Ему нужно почувствовать к человеку хотя бы симпатию, чтобы пойти на измену. Если же измена имела место, она, как правило, ведет к началу новых отношений.

Рак начинает терзаться, сомневаться в правильности выбора, испытывать чувство вины и искать себе оправдания. Естественно, оправдания всегда находятся…Поэтому, если твой любимый слишком часто говорит о том, что человек – песчинка во Вселенной, а обстоятельства сильнее людей, значит, запахло жареным.

*Тщеславный Лев* – один из наиболее непостоянных знаков. Лев считает каждую новую любовь своим личным достижением, он гордится количеством побед на любовном фронте, поскольку это льстит его царственному самолюбию. Он питает слабость к эффектным спутницам, а потому, увидев новую красивую игрушку, Лев сразу же забывает о старой. Причем, чувства покинутой дамы сердца его не смущают. Ты можешь узнать об измене, убедившись в ней воочию. Это вполне в стиле Льва. Измена для Льва – это всего лишь игра в завоевание, из которой именно он должен выйти победителем.

*Предусмотрительная Дева*. Партнер, родившийся под этим знаком, как правило, не сторонник поиска приключений на стороне. Дева долго решается на отношения, рассматривает партнершу под микроскопом, пытается до последнего не связывать себя никакими обязательствами. Однако, решившись на отношения, мужчина-Дева исключительно благоразумен и осторожен как при выборе партнера, так и в сокрытии отношений на стороне. Поскольку Дева ведет себя как настоящий шпион, вычислить изменника не так уж и просто. О факте измены может свидетельствовать прямое заявление о том, что между вами все кончено.

*Колеблющиеся Весы* – это изменщики по определению. Постоянно колеблющийся, сомневающийся мужчина-Весы вполне благополучно живет, совмещая две морали. Удовлетворить его запросы одной спутнице сложно, а потому он без конца ищет новые ощущения. К слову, поймать его на месте преступления практически невозможно. Весы-изменщик может быть разоблачен лишь благодаря невероятно неудачному стечению обстоятельств. Порой лишь по повышенной тревожности, лишенной видимых причин, можно догадаться, что в ваших отношениях присутствует третья лишняя.

*Страстный Скорпион* никогда не откажется от отношений на стороне. В любви Скорпион стремится полностью подчинить себе партнера. На вторую половину он смотрит как на свою собственность. Только после этого Скорпион начинает погоню за удовольствиями и часто становится жертвой своей страсти. Начиная изменять, Скорпион хитрит и филигранно плетет интриги. Иногда, запутавшись во лжи, изменник попадает в собственные ловушки.

*Отважный Стрелец* всегда был и остается романтиком. Любовь для Стрельца – это святое. Если он тебя полюбил, будь уверена, он полностью отдается этому чувству. По-настоящему влюбленный Стрелец не предаст и не обманет. Лишь кратковременная вспышка может заставить Стрельца отправиться на поиски приключений. Однако убедившись в том, что приключения не так уж захватывающи, как ему хотелось, Стрелец будет пристыжен и разочарован, что и позволит тебе вычислить его.

*Упрямый Козерог* не склонен к спонтанным изменам. Если он уже пошел на это, будь уверена, его решение обдумано со всех сторон. Тем не менее, изменившего Козерога легко разоблачить, поскольку он упрямо совершает нелепые ошибки одну за другой, в глубине души понимая, к чему это приведет, но втайне надеясь, что его промахи останутся незамеченными, а сложившаяся ситуация как-нибудь сама разрешится.

*Причиной измены Водолея* может стать примитивное любопытство и стремление уйти от скуки и монотонности жизни. Водолей может обратить внимание на даму лишь по причине ее непохожести на вторую половинку. Причем, изменяя, он не станет скрывать свои похождения, тайные отношения не в его вкусе. Бесконечные колебания, сомнения в принятых решениях с головой выдают измену Водолея.

*Таинственные Рыбы.* Мужчина-Рыба очень легко влюбляется, идя на поводу у своего переменчивого настроения. Изменивший мужчина-Рыбы как правило, пускает все на самотек, в полной уверенности, что все наладится само собой. Его, конечно, будет обуревать чувство вины. Но Рыба предпочитает, чтобы ты сама решила, как быть с возникшим любовным треугольником.

----------


## Irina

* ЗОЛОТОЕ ЧИСЛО*

Цифры   "Золотое" число (его называют так по аналогии с символом алхимического превращения; кроме того, оно известно как Действительное число, или Число силы) - одно из самых важных чисел в жизни человека. Оно определяет смысл всего нашего существования, показывает мотивацию нашего жизненного воплощения. Это число как бы приоткрывает Божественный план, и если попытаться жить в соответствии с ним, то жизнь наполнится смыслом, станет полезной и счастливой.

Даже если человек и не подозревает о существовании "Золотого" (Действительного) числа, оно все равно оказывает влияние на нашу жизнь. Люди часто недоумевают, почему они делают тот или иной выбор в жизни, что заставляет их поступать определенным образом. Каждому знакомо понятие так называемого внутреннего голоса. Этот голос и есть вибрация "Золотого" числа. Наша цель - научиться правильно определять его в соответствии с нашими симпатиями и антипатиями. Вибрации действительного числа ощущаются на протяжении всей жизни. Если вы живете в соответствии с ними, то вы просто экономите свое время, в вашей жизни не будет бесполезных дней,.ваше время и жизненные силы не будут тратиться понапрасну.

"Золотое" число - ключ, раскрывающий для нас жизненную цель. Помните о его постоянном присутствии, и тогда вы реализуете себя и добьетесь успеха. "Золотое" число - это источник энергии самого высокого порядка. Даже если на всех нижних уровнях (число имени, число отчества, число фамилии) энергия разрушительна, энергия планеты, соответствующей "Золотому" числу, будет для нас защитой и поддержкой. Это магический символ нашей жизни. С ним связана карма человека.

Предположим, "Золотым" числом является число 7 (соответствующая ему планета - Сатурн). В этом случае высшая цель жизни связана с познанием, искусством трансмутации (преобразования, преображения) и с магией слова (особенно молитвой).

Для того чтобы найти "Золотое" число, надо сложить число даты рождения с числом полного имени и сократить полученное двузначное число до простого (до одной цифры).

Число даты рождения например: 5.11.1998 = 5+1+1+1+9+9+8=34=3+4=7
Число имени  цифра соответствует порядковому номеру в алфавите например А= 1  К= 11=1+1=2

*"Золотое" число*

Заполните приведенную ниже форму собственными значениями:

Число даты рождения____________

Число полного имени____________

Перекрестная сумма_____=_____+_____=

Полученная перекрестная сумма и есть ваше "Золотое" (Действительное) число. Если оно окажется равным 11 или 22, то подумайте, не целесообразнее ли его сократить до 2 или 4 соответственно, так как истинные вибрации чисел 11 и 22 доступны далеко не всем людям.

----------


## Irina

*ТОЛКОВАНИЕ*

*1*

Очень независимые люди, созидательные, талантливые, оригинальные. Большие амбиции, определенность таких людей часто выдвигает их в лидеры и руководители. Однако они должны остерегаться стать диктаторами, потому что имеют тенденцию подавлять других. Они предпочитают делать то, что хотят, и ориентироваться преимущественно на собственные мысли и представления, им не нравится, когда кто-то осмеливается им советовать. Если даже они и просят совета у окружающих, все равно никогда им не пользуются, потому что на самом деле доверяют только себе. Эти люди способны реализовывать грандиозные замыслы. Они всегда очень заняты. Когда в их уме созревает план или хотя бы формируется мысль, такие люди не раздумывая принимаются реализовывать их. Они обычно лидируют в бизнесе и вообще занимаются лишь той деятельностью, где требуются оригинальность и качества сильного руководителя. Это прирожденные первооткрыватели. Низшие проявления: у них могут возникать проблемы с окружающими из-за их упрямства, нетерпимости и самомнения.

Все негативные вибрации этого числа следует немедленно исправлять, потому что в противном случае они помешают добиться успеха и популярности. Этим людям необходимо научиться думать об окружающих, и тогда успех придет к ним через них самих, они сами смогут добиться его.

*2
*
Это популярные и приятные люди. Двойки должны работать в постоянном контакте с окружающими, тогда они преуспеют в жизни. Они интересуются искусством, музыкой, библиотеками, музеями - и этот интерес может предоставить им большие возможности для успеха и просто дать великое наслаждение. Им надо развивать свои таланты, в противном случае они будут жестоко сожалеть об упущенных возможностях.

Их ключевое слово - сотрудничество. Однако в первой половине жизни сотрудничество может вызывать различные проблемы. Таким людям необходимы любовь, симпатия, нежность и терпение. Все эти качества они дают другим, когда стараются утешить их. Это миротворцы, и они всегда готовы сражаться за мир и спокойствие до последнего. Они обладают психической и интуитивной силой, которую нужно правильно использовать.

Низшие проявления: комплекс неполноценности, повышенная стыдливость, боязнь общения с людьми, неприятные мнения окружающих. Если эти негативные черты не побороть, то они приведут к нервозности и напряжению. Этим людям нужно стараться не превращаться в домоседов.

*3*

Ключевое слово - самовыражение. Тройки находят себя в литературе, ораторстве или игре на сцене. У них богатое воображение, они артистичны, созидательны. Если в детстве они столкнутся с какими-нибудь препятствиями, обусловленными здоровьем или собственным сознанием, то вся жизнь может пойти насмарку. Если же они найдут в себе силы преодолеть трудности, то превратятся в радостных, оптимистически настроенных, удачливых людей. Они обладают большой долей определенности, предсказуемости, умеют прощать другим ошибки, чувствительны, с ними легко найти общий язык. Часто они нетерпеливы, но весьма пунктуальны. Они обладают сильным самосознанием, их нельзя критиковать, потому что это подрывает их уверенность в себе и может привести к неудачам. Если они используют сильное чувство ощущения собственной значимости во благо, оно может помочь им достичь цели. Такие люди любят быть в центре внимания, им нравится поступать по-своему, но иногда ими овладевает безразличие, и они даже могут отказываться от того, что не сулит им прямой выгоды, о чем позже будут жалеть. Эти люди добьются успеха, если не будут разбрасываться своими талантами.

Тройки обычно любят музыку (особенно оперу), цветы, красивые вещи и умеют долго дружить.

Низшие проявления: повышенная чувствительность, нетерпеливость, застенчивость, экстравагантность.

*4*

Четверки - люди труда, воплощающие мечту в жизнь. Они строят прочный фундамент для своих идей и целей - в сфере науки, религии, искусства и бизнеса. Их настойчивость помогает придать размытым идеям конкретную форму, такие люди подчас испытывают патологическую страсть к работе и ничего другого, кроме нее, не видят. В любой работе особое место они уделяют экономии времени. Терпение и настойчивость принесут им значительно лучшие результаты, чем внезапные порывы и нервозность, к которым они временами склонны. Такие люди учатся на собственных ошибках, легкий жизненный путь не для них. Они точны и терпеливы при изучении деталей и, зная о своих недостатках, стараются держать свои порывы под жестким контролем. Они симпатичны, честны, добры, имеют твердые убеждения, полны энергии, обладают достаточным разумом, чтобы понять многие вещи. Семья на таких людей обычно влияет плохо. Чтобы быть счастливыми, им нужно научиться пользоваться теми открытиями в жизни, которые они обычно совершают для других. Эти люди не социальны и предпочитают иметь мало близких друзей со сходными интересами; про них иногда говорят: "Он сам себе босс".

Чтобы преуспеть в жизни, им нужно обращать больше внимания на собственные идеи, пытаться реализовать именно их, а не мысли окружающих.

*5*

Пятерки многолики, прогрессивны и независимы. Любят разнообразие. Обладают большим энтузиазмом, подвижны, наделены воображением, ясным умом, остроумны, полны энергии и личного обаяния. Они могут заглядывать вперед и использовать едва заметные возможности, в то время как другие еще только над ними думают. Их успех связан с переменами и новыми идеями. Но Пятеркам нужно иметь в виду, что любые перемены следует осуществлять, лишь предварительно удостоверившись в их пользе и верно оценив свои способности. Они должны извлекать все уроки из своего опыта - ментального, эмоционального и духовного. Таких людей интересует общественная деятельность.

Предостережение: им не следует распылять свою энергию, потому что иначе их проекты будут вызывать недоверие.

Они нуждаются в активной жизни, насыщенной переменами и путешествиями. Они привлекают противоположный пол и имеют большой отрицательный опыт в этой области. Низшие проявления: нервозность, разбрасывание энергии, нетерпение, любовь все критиковать, эксцентричность, хвастовство или безразличие. Они не берут на себя ответственность, когда нужно, и разрушают свою личность, потому что не чувствуют удовлетворения.

*6*

Свою цель, свой долг эти люди видят в служении другим. Это люди, настроенные на семью. Для них много значат дом и родные. Именно в семье они ищут одобрение своим поступкам, симпатии и любовь. Им нужна гармония - и тогда они проявятся во всей красе. Это гуманитарии. Они романтичны, нежны, идеалистически настроены, честны, правдивы и обладают строгими принципами. Чувство долга часто заставляет их идти на очень большие жертвы, подчас бессмысленные, ради какого-нибудь человека или идеала. Им нравится совершать стоящие, полезные вещи.

Они не любят пересматривать свои идеи или методы и поэтому могут быть весьма упрямыми, противиться здравому смыслу. Однако в глубине души они прощают себя и того, кого любят. Если они не могут делать, что хотят, то вообще ничего не делают. Они могут быть откровенными, грубыми, иногда указывая людям на их недостатки, но сами не способны воспользоваться своими же собственными советами. Они исправляют свои ошибки не в результате критики, а только если отнестись к ним с симпатией.

Они всегда готовы протянуть руку помощи, когда приходит беда. Именно в служении человечеству они находят свое счастье. Многие из них поздно женятся. Они очень артистичны, любят музыку, садоводство, украшения.

Низшие проявления: подавление других, вмешательство в чужие дела, безответственность, упрямство и любовь к спорам. Эти люди часто берут на себя слишком много. Успех придет к ним, когда они начнут относиться к другим добрее.

*7*

Люди числа 7 склонны к раздумьям, ищут мудрости и понимания. Часто их понимают неправильно, потому что они молчаливы и, как правило, замкнуты. Они строят собственный мир, в который никого не допускают. Но если их раскрыть, они могут стать хорошими ораторами, потому что очень много знают. Они ищут ответы на все тайны жизни: это исследователи, мыслители, ученые, мечтатели, скептики, изобретатели и мистики. Они пытаются найти неизвестное, их манит непознанное.

По отношению к другим они обычно добры, хорошо воспитаны, обладают силой убеждения и привлекательны как личности. Но на первом месте для них - знание. Изо всех доступных занятий они, скорее всего, выберут чтение. Но если все время сидеть с ой, легко стать скучным и потерять контакт с окружающим миром. Из-за своей природы им порой сложно жениться. Им нравится домашнее убранство, выдержанное в одном стиле, безукоризненная мебель. И в таком доме они хотят полностью распоряжаться сами. Они тщательно подбирают себе друзей, потому что не любят, чтобы их окружало сразу много людей. Им легче реализовать свои способности, если они будут заниматься чем-то узконаправленным.

У них хорошие руки, они часто становятся актерами самых разнообразных жанров, музыкантами. Если их способности и знания применяются правильно, они могут прославиться на весь мир, выдвинув какие-нибудь новые идеи. Низшие проявления: нетерпение, скрытность, нервозность, критиканство, приступы робости и смущения, склонность к алкоголизму, хитрость. Семерки могут отличаться весьма мятежным духом.

*8*

Большинство людей думает, что восемь - денежное число, но забывают о том, как Восьмерки распоряжаются своими деньгами. Если они могут найти деньгам правильное применение, то у них никогда не будет проблем. Но когда они растрачивают их беспорядочно, то просто пренебрегают вибрациями своего числа, которыми могли бы пользоваться. Восемь - это число материальных побед, но путь к победам свободен лишь для того, кто не ставит материальные блага в своей жизни превыше всего. Жажда богатства и личной власти могут разорить их. Они должны научиться уравновешивать духовное и материальное, потому что, достигнув такого равновесия, они будут вознаграждены. Эти люди должны подготовить себя к тому, чтобы руководить другими людьми и направлять их поступки. Им необходимо воспитывать в себе сильный характер и организаторские способности.

Такие люди могут помогать другим понять себя, жизнь их - качели: если они имеют достойную цель, их жизнь становится счастливой, они могут стать мировыми лидерами и возглавлять религиозные общины. Низшие проявления: амбициозность, материалистичность, эгоизм, склонность к растратам, скупость, ненадежность, отсутствие умных мыслей, желание личной власти.

*9*

Жизненная цель числа 9 - быть сострадательным и бескорыстным. Такие люди могут отбросить все личное, все материальное и обратиться только к законам духа, зовущим в высшие сферы бытия. Все их поступки направляются в этом случае космической энергией. Они обладают достаточной силой, добротой, щедростью, чтобы помогать больным, старым и бедным, наполняя их жизнь светом, даря им тепло и понимание. Но если они попытаются направить этот свет на себя, чтобы добиться какой-нибудь собственной цели, то он обернется огнем и спалит их. Когда же они способствуют своему духовному росту, они становятся избранными людьми на земле. Это идеалисты, романтики; они весьма эмоциональны и способны сильно влюбляться. Если любовь не отвечает их собственным идеалам, они быстро прекращают отношения. Некоторым Девяткам, чтобы поверить в себя, часто требуется посторонняя помощь.

Девяток сложно изменить, перестроить, если их дурные качества разовьются; однако, если найдут в себе силы преодолеть свои недостатки, они станут способными достичь высшей цели. Они любят красоту, очаровательны, созидательны и обладают способностью притягивать к себе жизненные блага. Эти люди могут заниматься любой деятельностью, связанной с созиданием. Они должны возвыситься над мелкими интересами, воспитывать в себе универсальное мировоззрение и знать, что служение человеку вознаграждается.

Низшие проявления: повышенная эмоциональность, непрактичность, злоба, эгоизм, непостоянство.

*11*

Это интригующее и вдохновенное число всегда указывает на того, кто находится в центре внимания. Такие люди могут работать на всеобщее благо. У них сильные психические способности. Из них получаются медиумы, священнослужители, религиозные лидеры. Они должны жить чистой жизнью, чтобы добиться своей цели в жизни, должны быть честными, преданными Богу и делиться с другими тем, что считают истинным. Их знание идет от древних - они являются старейшими душами, которым даровано огромное знание. Все, что они могут, они дают другим людям и просвещают их. Некоторые могут найти это число для себя трудным, тогда надо сократить его до простого числа: 11 = 1 + 1 = 2.
*
22
*
Вибрациями этого господствующего числа обладают люди, занимающиеся большой созидательной деятельностью, идущей на пользу всему человечеству. Эти люди наделены ярким умом, очень инициативны, владеют тайнами науки. Они являются специалистами в любой области, требующей тяжелой работы - ментальной или физической. Эти люди, поступая тем или иным образом, всегда имеют четко выработанный план и знают, что он исполнится. Они уверены в своих действиях. Если это число является для его носителя слишком сложным, то надо перейти на вибрации числа 2 + 2 = 4.

----------


## Sanych

Надо будет всё же попробовать по гороскопу подарок сделать

----------


## Irina

*ФИНИКИЙСКИЙ ГОРСКОП*

Финикийская цивилизация, по сути, является одной из самых загадочных и малоизученных.
Духовные практики этого народа известны лишь отчасти и последнее, что было восстановлено из наследия этого древнего народа - подобие гороскопа, т.е. тот его вариант, который считали верным сами финикийцы.

Интересен сам подход финикийцев к определению судьбы человека - они придавали огромное значение дню недели, когда был рождён человек, полагая, что каждому дню недели способствует определённое предназначение и определённый набор деяний, которые ложатся на судьбу человека в момент его рождения.

Всего финикийцы выделяли семь знаков, соответственно количеству дней недели. 

Итак...

*Илуит*

Рождённый в понедельник. Данный знак, по верованиям финикийцев, был в ответе за создание всего нового, перспективного.

Рождённые в понедельник люди были способны строить новое не опираясь на старое, могли смотреть в будущее без оглядки на старые и закоренелые представления и предрассудки.

Недостатки - отсутствие должного «фундаментализма» и пренебрежение вековыми истинами. Разум рождённых в понедельник максимально свободен от общественных клише и любых авторитетных взглядов на жизнь.

Илуит сам хозяин своей жизни и для него не бывает авторитетов. Такое мировоззрение зачастую приводит Илуитов в тупик; там где иной огляделся бы на былой опыт и не повторил бы старых ошибок, Илуит упорно идёт в ловушку, из которой потом не в силах выбраться.

Стальная воля, свободный от предрассудков разум, новаторские устремления, рискованность, отрицание авторитетов - это Илуит.

*Илату*

Рождённый во вторник. Творец, способный улучшать уже созданное, способный внести свежее дыхание в «старые ветры».

Основой его деятельности является работа с уже имеющимся материалом и его преобразование, модернизация.

Илату прекрасно разбирается в фундаментальных знаниях своей эпохи, знает что из чего состоит и как этим можно манипулировать, чтобы сделать лучше.

В отличие от Илуита, Илату владеет не только практической стороной вопроса, но не прочь много теорезировать, описывать, просчитывать.

Основные черты Илату - вдумчивость, фундаментальность, некоторая ортодоксальность, способность видеть суть явлений.

Из отрицательных качеств отмечались та же ортодоксальность, не дающая Илату видеть что-то совсем новое (исходящее, как правило, от Илуитов), замкнутость на собственных воззрениях, чопорность и иногда угрюмость.

*Рахмают*

Рождённый в среду. Обычно далёкий от «высших свершений» человек, занимающийся вполне приземлёнными делами.

Охота, строительство, служение в войсках и в культах - это стандарт для Рахмаюта. Рахмают - это фундамент общества, его кровь, основа.

Рахмают - носитель общественной идеологии и общественного стандарта, воплощающий их на практике. Он проповедует идеи, на которых вырос, строит сооружения по схемам, полученным от Илату, воюет на той стороне, к которой принадлежит от рождения.

Не склонен к предательствам, переменам и высшим открытиям, однако прекрасно справляется с задачами приведения общественных отношений к установленным нормам. Прекрасный чиновник и государственный служащий.

Положительные черты - надёжность, трудолюбие, собранность, исполнительность. Отрицательные черты - новаторство в зачаточном состоянии, зацикленность на приобретённых общественных предрассудках.

*Арцайат*

Рождённый в четверг. Арцайат - обычно светлая положительная личность, несущая в себе заряд законченного совершенства, яркого и тёплого.

Законченный романтик и идеалист. Глядя на уже свершённое, даёт этому лирическую оценку и идеалистическую трактовку. Прекрасный фантазёр, поэт, музыкант.

Обычно Арцайат - это муза, дающая прочим знакам заряд творческой энергии и помогающая им раскрыться, обнажить свои устремления и реализовать их.

Положительные черты - способность зарядить окружающих людей энергией и верой, прекрасная фантазия, образность мышления, высокие коммуникативные способности.

Пожалуй, Арцайат - это единственный знак, вызывающий большое уважение у Илуитов, так как преподносит этот мир в невиданном доселе и интересном свете, что очень близко по духу новаторам Илуитам.

Отрицательные черты - поверхностность, легкомысленность, излишняя самовлюблённость.

*Астарит*

Рождённый в пятницу. Финикийцы полагали, что Астарит является противником цивилизации. Видя сотворённое, он не ценит его как нечто положительное и противопоставляет себя существующему порядку вещей.

Астариту, как правило, присущи тёмные устремления и вера в первородные «хаос» и «анархию» - как истинные состояния любой упорядоченной системы.

При этом Астариты умны и, зачастую, весьма эффектны и эпатажны. Они умеют заставить слушать себя и проникаться их идеями. Астариты хорошие лидеры, великолепные ораторы и обладают высоким «магнетизмом». Так же многие из них владеют искусством гипноза.

Несмотря на то, что Астарит весьма тёмен в своих помыслах, он являет собой исключительную полезность для общества: противостоя цивилизации и общественному устройству, он вскрывает скрытые язвы на теле социума, показывает отрицательные черты текущего устройства, вызывая тем самым движение по искоренению этих язв и созданию более совершенных общественных механизмов.

Финикийцы считали, что пока Боги посылают на землю Астаритов, общество постоянно будет улучшаться и искоренять «язвы», на которые будут умело давить Астариты в борьбе за «Хаос», и в этой борьбе будет рождаться идеальное общество с высшей системой отношений.

*Котаруит*

Рождённый в субботу. Создатель благ. Он не создаёт цивилизации, не строит дворцов, не воюет с обществом, не пишет картин.

Он - создатель высшего чувственного атрибута любой цивилизации - создатель блага. Человеческое общество охотно потребляет продукт, созданный Котаруитом.

Сфера питания, услуг, производство материальных предметов, роскоши - это сфера деятельности Котаруита. Он далёк от философии, но он знает потребности людей, понимает их вкусы и знает, чем конкретно он может пригодиться обществу, в котором ему суждено было появится на свет.

Котаруиты обычно более других знаков материально обеспечены, узнаваемы и уважаемы большинством. Их призвание - дать людям телесное удовольствие, наслаждение.

Положительные черты - практичность, коммуникативность, внимательность, трудолюбие, высочайшая интуиция.

Отрицательные качества - меркантильность, надменность, пренебрежение духовным человеческим началом.

*Рашапуит*

Рождённый в воскресенье. Его призвание - не ворочать материю для её преображения, не строить заумные теории и не противостоять чему-то или кому-то, их цель - познание человека.

На седьмой день сформированы все основные типы личностей, которые принимают участие в строительстве цивилизации, задача же Рашапуита - изучать этих людей - их помыслы, желания, эмоции, организм.

Цель Рашапуита - обеспечение людей лечением; лечением как биологической материи, так и души. Кроме того, цель Рашапуита - рассказать людям об их здоровье, как материальном так и духовном, а так же учить их обходить болезни и держать свою душу в гармонии с окружающим миром, чтобы не поддастся псевдоцелям, нарушающим духовную целостность человека и природы.

Это уникальный знак, представители которого не претендуют на лавры величайших цивилизаторов и просветлённых, они созданы для поддержания мира людей в духовном и нравственном здоровье и, как правило, не проповедуют более того, что сами точно установили и в чём уверены.

Рашапуиты умны, выдержанны и точны, но им порою не хватает высоты устремлений и высших идеалов, которые могли бы позволить Рашапуитам намного расширить свою сферу деятельности.

----------


## Irina

Для того, чтобы узнать день в который вы родились зайдите сюда [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Удобная штукена. Я в субботу родился оказывается. А жена в понедельник. Но что-то финикийский совсем не совпадает.

----------


## Irina

А есть ещё такой, что на комп можно поставить вот ссылка на скачку. Он 1,2 МБ весит   ftp://listsoft.ru/pub/8413/alcal254.zip

----------


## vova230

*Обезьяна (Год рождения: 1944, 1956, 1968, 1980, 1992, 2004, 2016)*
Люди, рождённые в год обезьяны, самые ненадёжные и противоречивые. Ловки, изобретательны и оригинальны. Вряд ли можно назвать поле деятельности, на котором они не смогли бы добиться успеха. Однако их легко переубедить и отвлечь. Они хотят всё тут же, сию минуту, любое самое мелкое препятствие способно испортить им настроение, сбить все их планы. Они умеют принимать решения и обладают здравым смыслом. Многие из них отличаются высоким самомнением. Это темпераментные и своевольные люди. Они вспыльчивы, но отходчивы. Многие из них добиваются славы, если им при этом не мешают Тигры.

*Петух (Год рождения: 1945, 1957, 1969, 1981, 1993, 2005, 2017)*
Глубокие мыслители, одарённые личности. Любят труд и преданы своей работе. Стараются выполнять любое обязательство, даже то, которое им не под силу и очень страдают при неудаче. Порой они несколько эксцентричны и не сразу сходятся с людьми. Всегда уверены в своей правоте и, обычно, действительно правы. Планы, которые они вынашивают, всегда реализуют. Часто эти люди одиноки и замкнуты, хотя могут производить впечатление решительных. По натуре они робки. У них всегда бывают резкие подъёмы и такие же спады чувств. В жизни полосы удач чередуются с полосами неудач. Могут быть эгоистичны и чрезмерно прямодушны, но всегда интересны и способны на отчаянные и смелые поступки.

*Собака (Год рождения: 1946, 1958, 1970, 1982, 1994, 2006, 2018)*
Люди, родившиеся в год Собаки, обладают лучшими человеческими чертами. Верны, честны и внушают доверие, потому что они умеют хранить тайны, но они несколько эгоистичны, невероятно упрямы и эксцентричны. К богатству не стремятся, но деньги у них всегда водятся. Они могут быть эмоциональными, но холодными к малознакомым. На многое смотрят критически и славятся острым языком. Однако эти люди всегда стоят за справедливость и знают за что борются. Начав, они доводят дело до конца, и победа, обычно, достаётся им. Из них выходят отличные руководители.

*Свинья (Кабан) (Год рождения: 1947, 1959, 1971, 1983, 1995, 2007, 2019)*
Люди, родившиеся в этот год, отличаются храбростью и способностью к самопожертвованию. Во всё, что они делают, вкладывают все силы. Для них существует только прямой путь, они не признают отступления - это очень честные и мужественные люди. Они трудно сходятся с людьми, но своим немногочисленным друзьям верны до конца жизни. Эти люди не оставляют друзей в беде. Они не многословны, но любознательны. Бывают вспыльчивы, но при этом не любят ссор, пререканий. Щедры и внимательны к тем, кого любят. Их семейные дела не всегда идут гладко, но они стремятся ликвидировать все конфликты, не допускают размолвок. Какие бы сложные проблемы перед ними не вставали, эти люди не складывают оружия, действуют подчас под влиянием минутного порыва.

*Мышь (Крыса) (Год рождения: 1948, 1960, 1972, 1984, 1996, 2008, 2020)*
Люди, родившиеся в год Крысы, обычно обладают внешней привлекательностью. Они целеустремленны, трудолюбивы, стремятся к приобретению собственности. Отличаются аккуратностью, доходящей до педантичности. Бережливы, любят экономить деньги; забыть о бережливости их может заставить только сильное чувство. Эти люди щедры только с теми, кого любят. Они легко впадают в гнев, но умеют сохранять внешнее самообладание. Во многом мелочны, но при этом честолюбивы, как правило, преуспевают и добиваются своего. Обычно это честные люди, открытые, но многие не прочь посплетничать.

*Бык (Вол, Буйвол) (Год рождения: 1949, 1961, 1073, 1985, 1997, 2009, 2021)*
Эти люди терпеливы и немногословны, они внушают доверие, однако, могут быть эксцентричны, нетерпеливы и легко выходят из себя. В этих случаях их надо остерегаться. В ярости они не знают границ. Они не очень разговорчивы, но, увлекаясь, бывают красноречивы. Обычно, обладают превосходными физическими и умственными данными, слывут людьми с лёгким характером, иногда проявляют упрямство и не любят, когда им противоречат. Некоторые из них смотрят на любовь, как на спорт, что нередко приводит к недоразумению между ними и их близкими.

*Тигр (Год рождения: 1950, 1962, 1974, 1986, 1998, 2010, 2022)*
Люди, родившиеся в год тигра, чувствительны и склонны к размышлениям. Однако они бывают раздражительны. Обычно пользуются уважением, но часто вступают в конфликт со старшими и начальством. Эти люди, как правило, оценивают по достоинству решения слишком поздно. Они бывают подозрительными и эгоистичными. В целом это сильные и мужественные люди.

*Кот (Кролик, Заяц) (Год рождения: 1951, 1963, 1975, 1987, 1999, 2011, 2023)*
Люди, родившиеся в год кролика, обладают яркой индивидуальностью, талантливы и честолюбивы. В жизни им всегда везёт. Они добродетельны, сдержаны, отличаются хорошим вкусом. Эти люди вызывают всеобщее доверие и восхищение. Их материальные дела складываются удачно. Любят посплетничать, но при этом тактичны и не злы. Нежны с теми, кого любят, но, в то же время, редко бывают привязаны к своим ближайшим родственникам. Эти люди почти никогда не выходят из себя. Обладают прекрасными деловыми качествами. Добросовестны, хотя иногда бывают не тактичны и проявляют склонность к меланхолии. Из них могли бы выйти отличные игроки. Они наделены даром верно ставить карту. Однако играют очень редко, будучи людьми консервативными и осмотрительными.

*Дракон (Год рождения: 1940, 1952, 1964, 1976, 1988, 2000, 2012, 2024)*
Эти люди обладают прекрасным здоровьем, энергичны и легко возбудимы, иногда резки и упрямы, честны, эмоциональны и решительны. На них можно положиться. Они своевольны. Не занимают денег и не произносят речей, откровенны, и их мнение всегда обоснованно. Способные. Склонны к мягкосердечности и часто позволяют взять над собой верх, однако ненадолго. Быстро избавляются от своих заблуждений. Их любят, но сами они в этом часто заблуждаются. Как правило, женятся или выходят замуж в раннем возрасте, или не делают этого вообще.

*Змея (Год рождения: 1941, 1953, 1965, 1977, 1989, 2001, 2013, 2025)*
Люди, родившиеся в этот год, говорят мало, они от рождения наделены мудростью. Их финансовые дела всегда прекрасны. Часто эти люди тщеславны, эгоистичны и скупы. Однако могут проявлять активное сочувствие своим менее удачным собратьям. Часто перегибают палку, не доверяют суждениям других и полагаются только на себя. Решительны и целеустремленны, всегда глубоко переживают свои неудачи. Внешне спокойны, но обладают страстными натурами. Обычно отличаются привлекательной внешностью, что ведёт к семейным осложнениям.

*Лошадь (Год рождения: 1942, 1954, 1966, 1978, 1990, 2002, 2014, 2026)*
Люди, рождённые в год лошади, очень популярны, обладают хорошим характером. Умеют обращаться с деньгами, умны и принципиальны, хотя иногда много говорят. Они талантливы, у них всегда всё ладится. Некоторые из них обращают на себя внимание броской одеждой или непринужденным поведением. Они самоуверенны, знают себе цену и неравнодушны к противоположному полу. Во всё, что касается только их, вкладывают максимум силы, страсти, за исключением служебных обязанностей. Любят развлечения и большие сборища, обожают быть в центре событий. Они очень независимы и редко прислушиваются к советам других, предпочитают действовать по собственному усмотрению.

*Коза (год рождения: 1943, 1955, 1967, 1979, 1991, 2003, 2015, 2027)*
Эти люди наделены способностями в области изобразительных искусств. На первый взгляд всё у них складывается удачнее, чем у других. Они часто застенчивы и склонны к пессимизму. Беспомощны перед жизнью, не знают каким путём идти. Обычно эти люди любят своё дело. Денег у них, как правило, достаточно, они ценят удобства с ними связанные, обладают хорошим вкусом, рассудительны и добродетельны. Весьма капризны, однако знают, в какую дверь постучаться в случае беды.

----------


## Sanych

Я - кот, он же - кролик, он же - заяц

----------


## Irina

*Гороскоп на 2011 год кролика (кота) для знаков зодиака*


*Гороскоп на 2011 год сулит Овнам* непредвиденные обстоятельства. Овен, вам не поможет никто кроме вас самих, постарайтесь выйти из воды сухими.

*Гороскоп на 2011 год для Тельца* сулит только все самое хорошее.
Телец в год кролика (кота) будет счастлив в личной жизни. Его ожидаю маленькие радости и приятные сюрпризы.

*Близнецов* в год кролика неожиданные удары, которые могут настигнуть Вас в самый неподходящий момент.Гороскоп для Близнецов на 2011 год предупреждает: держите ухо востро и следите за событиями в мире.
*
Гороскоп для Рака* на 2011 год предостерегает и советует чаще оглядываться по сторонам. Вы уверены, что не забыли что-то важное?

*Львов* ожидает удачный год, они смогут отдохнуть и насладиться приятными моментами жизни. Гороскоп для Львов на 2011 год вселяет надежду всем их близким: возможно Львы исправятся и уделят время родным.

*Дева* в 2011 году возможно будет флиртовать с Весами. Гороскоп на 2011 год для Весов предупреждает: не стоит относиться к этому флирту несерьезно.

*Весы* в 2011 году почувствуют влечение к Девам. В плане всего остального гороскоп для Весов на 2011 год положительный.

*Скорпионы*, не стоит думать, что всё пойдет вам прямо в руки. Гороскоп на 2011 год для Скорпионов советует браться за предложенные дела.

*Гороскоп на 2011 год для Стрельца* предлагает не бояться признаться в чем - то важном, это расставит все по местам. Год для Стрельца будет насыщен приятными событиями.

*Козероги* поймут, что значит для них быть в центре внимания. Им очень приятно находиться в хорошей компании и ничего для этого не делать.

*Водолей!* Снимите розовые очки! Очнитесь! Гороскоп на 2011 год для Водолея говорит: все зависит от Вас, срочно берите ситуацию в свои руки!
*
Рыбам* в 2011 году ничто не страшно! Они вторую половинку найдут и с и работой справятся, а деньги будут сами сыпаться им в карманы. Так будет весь 2011 год. Гороскоп на 2011 год для рыб предупреждает: не забывайте, что бесплатный сыр бывает только в мышеловке!

----------


## vova230

Ну все, буду гребсти деньги лопатой. Я Рыба с Водолеем пополам.

----------


## Irina

*2011 ГОД КОТА (КРОЛИКА): ХАРАКТЕРИСТИКА*

год Зайца Элемент: Дерево.
Направление: восточное.
Цвет: бледно-зеленый.
Инь/Ян: Инь и Ян сбалансированы.
Китайское имя: Мао.
Качество: миролюбие.
Номер: четвертый.
Сезон: весна.
Благоприятный месяц: март.
Друг: Овца, Свинья.

Противник: Петух, Змея.
Положительные стороны: мудрый, проницательный, послушный, вдумчивый, очищенный.
Отрицательные стороны: хитрость, сутяжничество, суетливость, снобизм.

Символический аспект. В большинстве мировых культур Кролик символизировал воспроизводство себе подобных; противоречивость же этого образа заключается в том, что он по природе своей может считаться как аморальным, так и добродетельным. В Китае же изображение шести мальчиков вокруг мужчины с головой Кролика символизирует выражаемые на празднике Луны пожелания видеть детей семейства уверенно восходящими к высшим чиновным должностям. Женственные черты неотъемлемы от символики образа; поэтому достаточно характерно, что Кролик был второй из двенадцати эмблем китайского императора, символизирующей силу Инь в жизни монарха.

Интеллектуальный аспект. Китайцы считали Кролика вещим животным, приговоренным жить на Луне. В книге «Поу By Чин» некто Чанг Хуа утверждал, что зайчиха способна... забеременеть, только лишь глядя на Луну! Более ранние авторы были настроены менее мечтательно, и утверждали, что зачатие у нее происходит после облизывания меха у Кролика, причем считалось, что зайчата рождаются изо рта зайчихи. Утверждали, что, подобно лисе, Кролик живет до 1000 лет, а после этого срока — шкурка его белеет.

Основные черты характера. Кролик   одарен, в меру честолюбив. Он приятный компаньон, скромный, сдержанный, утонченный, добросовестный, умеет хорошо говорить. Однако в этом потоке достоинств имеется и прореха, хотя и небольшая — о многом Кролик судит поверхностно.
Кролик любит общество, и оно отвечает ему взаимностью. Любит светские собрания и охоч посплетничать. Но делает это тонко, тактично, осторожно... Кролик редко выходит из равновесия. Это — спокойный человек. Правда, суждения его неглубоки, это человек поверхностный. Кот не так быстро выходит из равновесия. Он спокоен, невозмутим. Из тех, кто может заплакать над чувствительным романом, но быстро утешится; его чувствительность — это обычная сентиментальность, в нем мало истинного чувства. Он убежденный эгоист, и все происходящее в мире волнует его лишь в той мере, в какой это касается лично его. Впрочем, личные треволнения у него весьма глубокие.

*Личные качества человека, рожденного в год Кролика*

*Водный Кролик (1903,1963 годы рождения)*
Он пользуется популярностью в обществе как проницательный критик и тонкий ценитель искусств, но он в то же время чутко следит за настроениями в обществе и никогда не идет наперекор общему мнению. Он достаточно тактичен и чувствителен, близко к сердцу принимает проблемы ближнего и в то же время охотно обсуждает его Проблемы с другими. Обладает прекрасной памятью и целеустремленностью. Иногда на него нападают периоды замкнутости, а затем они вдруг сменяются фонтанами красноречия. Он любим в семье и ценим на службе.

*Древесный Кролик (1915,1975 годы рождения)*
Приветливый и дружелюбно настроенный к окружающим, Древесный Кролик легко приспосабливается к любой обстановке. Это человек благоразумный, дипломатичный, предпочитает со всеми вокруг поддерживать ровные отношения. Он не индивидуалист, а предпочитает трудиться в коллективе, где его ценят за прекрасный характер и открытый нрав. Он порой бывает довольно скрытен и тщательно таит от окружающих свои секреты, которые, в общем-то, никого особенно и не интересуют.

*Огненный Кролик (1927,1987 годы рождения)*
Он способен далеко пойти, однако у него слишком легкое отношение к жизни, чтобы выносить ее крутые повороты. Он способен сделать прекрасную карьеру, если только не попадет в полосу неудач. Когда у него что-то не ладится, не складывается (как в песне поется «крокодил не ловится, не растет кокос») Древесный Кролик легко впадает в отчаяние, теряет голову, кидается в крайности, впадает в ступор и в результате утрачивает репутацию, опускается, запивает горькую.

*Земной Кролик (1939,1999 годы рождения)*
Он концентрирует в себе все лучшие черты остальных четырех знаков. Недаром ведь в Древнем Китае желтый (читай — рыжий) Кролик считался редким и сверхъестественным существом. Появление его означало, что Великой Империей правит несравненно добрый и справедливый владыка. Он прекрасный собеседник, который способен кого угодно убедить в своей правоте. Он высоко ценим однокашниками и сотрудниками по работе. Он заядлый интриган, который способен примирить заклятых врагов или рассорить закадычных друзей. Он способен добиться успехов в любой сфере — в том числе и в бизнесе, и на производстве, и в сфере менеджмента. Его единственный недостаток робость и нерешительность, которая может в роковую минуту толкнуть его на неадекватные поступки.

_Железный Кролик (1951, 2011 годы рождения)_
Этот честолюбец с юных лет знает чего хочет, он ставит перед собою четко обозначенную цель и всеми силами к ней стремится. Порою он может показаться чересчур скованным или даже черствым, но на самом деле он считает себя умнее всех и не желает расточать перед плебеями перлов собственного красноречия. Ум у него цепкий, аналитический, и потому из него выходит прекрасный бизнесмен, хитрый и расчетливый, но... безжалостный. В то же время его таланты могут раскрыться и в области искусства, и он охотно получает венки, премии и аплодисменты.

*Мужчина-Кролик.*

Он по жизни убежденный консерватор и яростно ненавидит все то, что способно хоть как-то поколебать его комфорт. У него обостренное чувство опасности и он весьма ценит собственную защищенность. Кролик любит принимать гостей. У него в доме все обставлено со вкусом. Это светский человек, некоторые назвали бы его даже снобом. Он педантичен. Он осторожен в делах и никогда не предпринимает шагов, тщательно не выверив их последствий. За эту осторожность его высоко ценят деловые партнеры мужчины-Кролика. Он прирожденный финансист, неплохой дипломат, ловкий юрист, пронырливый менеджер, но... писатель — поверхностный, художник — салонный, поэт — изысканный, любовник — страстный и ненасытный, но не испытывает глубоких чувств к предмету своей сиюминутной страсти.

*Известные Зайцы-мужчины*
КОНФУЦИЙ (Кунцзы) (ок. 551—479 г. до н. э.), древнекитайский мыслитель, основатель конфуцианства. Основные взгляды изложил в книге «Лунь юй» («Беседы и суждения»).
Льюис КЭРРОЛЛ (Carroll) (1832—1898), английский писатель, математик и логик. Автор популярной книги для детей «Алиса в стране чудес».
Эдвард ГРИГ (1843—1907), норвежский композитор, пианист, дирижер. Крупнейший представитель национальной композиторской школы. Уолт УИТМЕН (Whitman) (31 мая 1819—1892 г.), американский поэт.
Джон КИТС (Keats) (1795—1821), английский поэт-романтик.
Орсон УЭЛЛС (Welles) (1915—1985), американский кинорежиссер, актер. Кэри ГРАНТ (Grant) (1904—1986), американский
актер.
Роджер МУР (Moore) (p. 1927 г.), английский киноактер, преемник Ш. Коннери в роли суперагента Джеймса Бонда.
Мадди УОТЕРС (Waters) (4 апреля 1915 — 1983 г.), великий американский блюзовый гитарист. Артуро ТОСКАНИНИ (Toscanini) (1867—1957), итальянский дирижер.

*Женщина-Кролик.*

Эта дамочка со смаком выставляет напоказ всем окружающим свою изысканность, повышенную культуру и тонкий вкус. Впрочем, знания эти чаще всего неглубоки и поверхностны. Если женщине-Зайцу нечего сказать или она чувствует, что общество слишком умно для нее и она со своими высказываниями может сесть в лужу, она погружается в глубокую меланхолию. Мужчины находят её задумчивую грусть неотразимой и западают на Зайчиху, беспомощные против ее чар. Эти дамы блистают в любом обществе, они любят выходить в свет, они блестяще справляются с обязанностями жен политиков, миллионеров, очаровательны в роли бизнес-леди. Вот только материнский инстинкт у них ограничен, поскольку если делать выбор между детьми и великосветским раутом, то Зайчихи делают выбор в пользу света, а детей всегда можно закинуть маме.

*Известные Зайцы-женщины*
Елена Петровна БЛАВАТСКАЯ (1831—1891), русская писательница и теософ.
Маргерит ЮРСЕНАР (Yourcenar) (1903 — 1987), французская писательница. Первая женщина, ставшая членом Французской академии. Ингрид БЕРГМАН (1915—1982), шведская актриса. Элизабет ШВАРЦКОПФ (Schwarzkopf) (p. 1915 г.), немецкая певица (сопрано). Выступала в крупнейших театрах Европы и США.
Джина ЛОЛЛОБРИДЖИДА (Lollobrigida) (p. 1927 г.), итальянская актриса, режиссер и фотограф. Уитни ХЬЮСТОН (Houston) (p. 9 августа 1963 г.) — американская поп-певица.
Джордж ЭЛИОТ (Eliot) (Мэри Энн Эванс, Evans) (1819 — 1880), английская писательница.

*Личная жизнь.*

Кролик высоко ценит тонкий вкус и обаяние Овцы, она будет очарована его изысканностью, он же ей отплатит преданностью и любовью. Она будет жить в довольстве и комфорте, а его капризы Кролика совершенно не будут волновать.

Кролик и Собака прекрасно понимают друг друга. Кролик эстет и критикан, собака прямовата и грубовата, эти противоположности не войдут в конфликт, а прекрасно друг друга дополнят.

Свинья примет их союз как величайшую благодать небес — еще бы, куда ей до Лунного Кролика, который своими глубокими рассуждениями откроет перед ней бездну премудрости, за что она будет безгранично уважать его всю жизнь.

Но Кролик никогда не докажет Петуху, что пышный хвост, шпоры и красивый голос — вовсе не самое главное в жизни. В этом таится корень их будущих конфликтов — оба горько пожалеют о той минуте, когда связали свои жизни.

Если мудрый Кролик не хочет, чтобы ему обкорнали уши, он должен как огня избегать контактов с Крысой, у которой при их случайной встрече сразу же просыпается хороший аппетит и инстинкт хищницы.

Нормальный Кролик должен понимать, что его общение с Тигром — это игра природы и никогда нельзя рассчитывать на прочность их отношений. Конечно, у Кролика перед Тигром есть такие несомненные преимущества, как хитрость, ирония и проворство, но и Тигр способен насмерть зашибить его, едва махнув лапой. Если попадет, конечно.

Ни Зайцу, ни Кролику, ни Коту настоятельно не рекомендуется связывать свои пылкие чувства со Змеей (ни со старой, мудрой, ни с молоденькой и интеллигентной) — им стоит помнить, что зайцы для змей служат естественной природной пищей, их проглотят, не успеют они и ухом шевельнуть.

*Судьба рожденного в год Кролика.*

Врожденная осторожность Кролика способна благополучно провести его по всем трем фазам его жизни, если только его не захлестнет пожаром или потопом. Тут имеются в виду мощные общественно-политические катаклизмы, которые в его деликатной психике способны вызвать столь мощные стрессы, что он рискует всерьез повредиться в рассудке, впасть в ступор, эмигрировать или решиться на иной отчаянный поступок (вспомните зайцев в лодке деда Мазая). Ребенок, рожденный в этом году, будет счастливым и спокойным, особенно, если он родился летом.

----------


## Irina

*КТО КОГО КАК ЛЮБИТ. ВЕНЕРА В ЗНАКАХ ЗОДИАКА
*

Планета Венера Несмотря на то, что каждый из нас имеет свой солнечный знак – кто-то родился под знаком Весов, кто-то Скорпиона, кто-то Козерога – однако за симпатии и антипатии в нашем гороскопе отвечает расположение планеты любви и красоты Венеры.

Проявление чувств в зависимости от местоположения Венеры в разных знаках Зодиака тоже будут абсолютно разными. Кто-то сразит вас наповал своей страстностью, кто-то будет тихо страдать и смотреть на вас печальными глазами, а кто-то положит у ваших ног всё золото мира. А вам кто больше по душе?

*Венера в Овне*

Девиз такой Венеры: «Пришел, увидел, победил». Среди людей с таким положением планеты больше всего тех, у кого любовь способна возникнуть буквально с первого взгляда. Одна только неприятность – любовь как возникла внезапно, так же внезапно она может и потухнуть. Влюбленный человек при этом в состоянии смести все преграды на пути своего чувства – и ни общественное мнение, ни обстоятельства не повлияют на его желание добиться своего. Такая Венера не умеет лукавить – уж если любит, то идет в своей любви до конца, если симпатии в ваш адрес нет, то «оставь надежду всяк сюда входящий». Зато в случае влюбленности море страсти и недолгий бурный роман вам обеспечены.

*Венера в Тельце*

Скорее всего, вы не сразу догадаетесь, что этот человек в вас влюблен. Он будет долго присматриваться к вам, выяснять ваши вкусы и пристрастия, кидать в вашу сторону нежные взгляды. Зато если он решит, наконец, что вы и есть его любовь, то вам обеспечены нежные трогательные чувства, забота, великодушие и щедрость. А главное – эти чувства в высшей степени постоянны. Венера в Тельце мало подходит для обычного флирта и будет глубоко ранена, если ее чувства окажутся безответны или, не дай бог, уязвлены. Венера в Тельце очень чувственна, поэтому верность в паре будет напрямую зависеть от сексуальной удовлетворенности.

*Венера в Близнецах*

Человек с таким положением Венеры – это исследователь в любви. Скорее всего, еще в детстве он прочитал всю Камасутру целиком и даже успел испробовать «пару приемов» на практике. Такое же отношение будет и к вам – имеются ли у вас какие-то уникальные знания, которыми вы можете поделиться с этим человеком? Если да – его внимание, пусть недолгое, вам обеспечено. Вам будет очень интересно вместе, вы очаруетесь этим легким в общении и милым собеседником. Однако чувствам недостает глубины. При всей легкости привязать к себе Венеру в Близнецах практически нереально – она жаждет новых впечатлений и старается окружить себя ими по максимуму. В молодом возрасте Венера в Близнецах крайне непостоянна, более зрелая – нуждается в тесном интеллектуальном контакте с партнером и постоянном обмене информацией.

*Венера в Раке*

Нежная и чувствительная, Венера в Раке остро нуждается в любви и понимании. Причем в ней самой этой любви настолько много, что она порой начинает фантазировать на тему того, как всё отлично в ваших отношениях – даже если это совсем не так. Проблема в том, что Венера в Раке глубоко страдает, если ее чувства отвергнуты, а сама она недостаточно окружена заботой. И чтобы хоть как-то компенсировать свои мучения, она пытается уйти от действительности в ловушку иллюзий. Зато если чувства взаимны – более преданного партнера вам не найти. Венера в Раке буквально растворяется в своих близких, сосредоточена на нуждах своей семьи. С Венерой в Раке у вас всегда будет надежный тыл, на который вы можете полностью опереться. Однако малейшая грубость, проявление невнимания или, не дай бог, ваша неверность станут для Венеры в Раке настоящим шоком и могут довести до нервного срыва. Венера в Раке – это положение, требующее большой самоотдачи в любви, но и вознаграждение велико.

*Венера во Льве
*
Благородство, открытость и щедрость – вот основные проявления любви у человека с Венерой во Льве. Если он вас любит, будьте уверены, что даже при отсутствии взаимности он постарается не причинить вам зла и не станет мстить за доставленные неприятности. Но полюбить Венера во Льве способна только того, кто может поразить его своими высокими моральными качествами, честностью, чувством собственного достоинства, стильным обликом, достатком. Мелочность и расчетливость претит Венере во Льве – невозможно описать всю степень ее презрения, если она заподозрит в вас корыстолюбие и ветреность. Осложнений в любви такой человек не терпит. Сама мысль о том, что его чувства останутся неразделенными, может глубоко ранить его.

*Венера в Деве*

Сначала Венера в Деве все как следует рассчитает – вас подвергнут глубочайшему анализу на соответствие идеалу. Если соответствуете, то Венера в Деве снова будет сомневаться – а можно ли вам довериться. Словом, не ждите, что этот человек тут же упадет в ваши объятия или начнет вас активно добиваться. Скорее, это вам придется убеждать Венеру в Деве, что ничего плохого вы ей не сделаете. Венера в Деве в каком-то смысле боится любви и ее безрассудных проявлений. Ей часто жаль пожертвовать чем-то ради вас, она всегда будет анализировать, а что ей дадут взамен. Однако если этот внутренний барьер преодолен, то Венера в Деве способна на воистину безумные поступки ради любви. Вплоть до того, что вам отдадут последнее, если вы в этом нуждаетесь. В целом же Венера в Деве будет с вами очень любезна, корректна и абсолютно очаровательна.

*Венера в Весах*

Если человек с Венерой в Весах полюбил вас, то постарается всеми силами сохранять гармонию в вашем союзе. Ссоры будут недолгими, общение учтивым, а выражение чувств – легким и открытым. Человек с Венерой в Весах старается придерживаться общепринятых социальных норм – если принято жениться, он женится. Если принято соблюдать верность, он будет верен. В любом случае он постарается сделать все возможное и от него зависящее, чтобы не огорчать вас. Станет искать компромиссы, будет стараться понять вас. Самое страшное для Венеры в Весах – это скандал. Потерять любовь этого воистину очаровательного человека очень легко, если регулярно «припирать его к стенке» и пытаться «выяснять отношения».

*Венера в Скорпионе*

Не пугайтесь, если человек с Венерой в Скорпионе начнет выяснять у вас подробности о своих предшественниках, а также о ваших знакомых противоположного пола. Венере в Скорпионе просто необходимы мучительные страсти и чувство ревности – многочисленные соперники, непреодолимые препятствия, тень фатальности. Венера в Скорпионе должна постоянно бороться за объект своей любви, найти, потерять и снова найти. Свои чувства Венера в Скорпионе часто выражает через секс, который может быть необычайно страстным и полным разнообразия. Однако нет более неустрашимого типа – любые трудности, любые несчастья, возникшие с вами, будут преодолены с помощью именно этого человека. Уж он-то в беде вас точно не бросит.

*Венера в Стрельце
*
Вы сразу почувствуете его любовь по той радости, которой он вас окружит. Вы будете буквально купаться в солнечных лучах позитива, а все проблемы, естественно, просто несущественны, если с вами рядом есть Венера в Стрельце. Такой человек не станет лукавить – и если он проявляет к вам интерес, значит, вы ему действительно интересны. У Венеры в Стрельце очень развиты честь и достоинство, он не станет обманывать вас, если вдруг разлюбил или намерения его изменились. Это один из немногих людей, у кого можно прямо спросить – и получите прямой ответ. Не любит долго ухаживать – если объект не отвечает взаимностью, то, погоревав и утешившись, Венера в Стрельце пускается на поиски новой любви. Которую тоже ждет с трепетом и радостью.

*Венера в Козероге*

Это достаточно серьезный и холодноватый человек. По большому счету он презирает вопросы страсти и больше сосредоточен на карьере и общественном положении. Обнаружить его любовь и привязанность в высшей степени нелегко – это как раз один из немногих случаев, когда вы можете находиться рядом с человеком многие месяцы и теряться в догадках относительно того, как он к вам относится. Догадаться проще всего по каким-нибудь необычным поступкам в ваш адрес – например, он срывает для вас цветок с газона, хотя вообще-то не хулиган по натуре. В любви это очень основательный человек. Привязанности его глубокие и долгие, вплоть до того, что он может годами добиваться объекта своей любви, подбирая к нему «ключики».

*Венера в Водолее*

Если человек с Венерой в Водолее проводит с вами много времени в дискуссиях на профессиональные, эзотерические темы и строит планы – это точно любовь. Выражает ее Венера в Водолее в дружеском расположении к объекту своей любви. Этому человеку не свойственны бурные страсти, но его чувства основаны на интеллектуальной и душевной привязанности. Выбирает человек с Венерой в Водолее всегда сам, независимо от общественного и любого другого мнения. Поэтому вы можете быть спокойны – он не оставит вас, если вдруг весь мир ополчится против. Однако ему несвойственна ревность, да и ваша ревность тоже оттолкнет Венеру в Водолее. У него оригинальные вкусы и пристрастия, часто множество знакомых, и даже из-за большой любви он не станет ограничивать общение. Бесполезно ревновать.

*Венера в Рыбах*

Человек с Венерой в Рыбах буквально растворится в вас и в вашей жизни – будет посвящать вам стихи, отдавать вам все самое лучшее, обожать и боготворить вас. Для человека, нуждающегося в любви, Венера в Рыбах – совершенно идеальный кандидат в партнеры, поскольку он даст вам этой любви столько, что вы вдосталь в ней накупаетесь, если, конечно, не утонете. У Венеры в Рыбах колоссальные способности к самоотдаче и даже в некоторой степени к мазохизму – даже будучи отвергнутой, Венера в Рыбах будет бескорыстно дарить вам и свою любовь, и свое внимание. Наверное, излишне напоминать, что не стоит злоупотреблять ее чувствами – Венера в Рыбах может даже сделать что-то в ущерб себе, лишь бы вам было хорошо. Не обманите ее.

----------


## Irina

* Самый сексуальный гороскоп!*

Стоят на холме два быка - старый и молодой. Мимо (под холмом) проходит стадо коров. Молодой бык пихает старого под бок: "Ну давай, ну давай быстренько сбежим с холма и вот ту, молоденькую, трахнем, или вот ту, стройненькую. Ну давай, быстренько...". Старый бык долго слушает, качает головой, потом говорит: "Нет, мы медленно спустимся с холма и медленно покроем все стадо".

Как ты уже понял, этот анекдот совсем не простой. Он абсолютно точно описывает сексуальное поведение Тельца - как молодого, так и в возрасте. Но если в молодости все знаки Зодиака ведут себя примерно одинаково (как молодой бычок), то с возрастом приходит существенное различие. 

Итак, цель данной эпистолы - описать поведение различных знаков Зодиака в этой конкретной ситуации. Когда они находятся на месте старого быка.

*Мужской гороскоп*

*ОВЕН*

Овен в возрасте ведет себя ровно так же, как и в молодости. Он радостно подхватит призыв молодого бычка, вместе с ним быстренько сбежит с холма, трахнет "вот ту, молоденькую", затем абсолютно счастливый бегом залезет обратно на холм и встанет в картинную позу, гордо обозревая окрестности. Все правильно: Овен - это звучит гордо. И он еще раз доказал это.
*
ТЕЛЕЦ
*
Поведение Тельца описано в анекдоте. Абсолютно правдиво. Телец будет действовать именно так: медленно спустится и медленно покроет все стадо. Причем, невзирая на возраст, здоровья и терпения Тельца вполне хватит на всех. Он еще и молодого поучит.

*БЛИЗНЕЦЫ*

Близнец воспримет идею с энтузиазмом. Бегом спустится с холма и заведет с коровами непринужденный разговор. Начнет говорить о сексе, потом перескачет на интернет, с интернета на компьютеры, с компьютеров на автомобили. Все. Близнец... заболтался. Просто забыл, зачем он, собственно, спустился с холма.

*РАК*

Рак же подойдет к делу едва ли не более основательно, чем Телец. За исключением того, что корову он выберет одну. Правда, корова эта будет абсолютной рекордсменкой стада - по весу, по количеству молока, по объему груди (уж не знаю, как этот параметр называется у коров - может, диаметр вымени? Нет, объем груди лучше). Прикинется теленком и начнет сосать.

*ЛЕВ*

А вот со Львом все сложнее. Лев не трахнет никого. И это при том, что снимет всех. Снимет красиво, картинно, с потрясающей энергией и шармом, доказав как дважды два, что он - самый крутой. Собственно говоря, он прав. Он уже доказал, что он лучший. С этим согласилось все, абсолютно все, стадо. И все стадо готово пойти за ним. Трахать кого бы то ни было уже совсем не обязательно. Более того, вредно. Можно испортить все впечатление. Надо красиво удалиться, найти следующее стадо, обаять, покорить, охмурить и опять красиво удалиться...

*ДЕВА*

Дева побежит не к стаду. Он побежит в секс-шоп. По пути освежит в памяти "Кама-Сутру". И когда доберется-таки до того места, где проходило вожделенное стадо, увы - коров там уже не будет... Придется - опять! - заняться самообслуживанием. Листая предусмотрительно купленный "Пентхауз".

*ВЕСЫ*

Весы с холма спускаться не будет. Он дождется, пока одна из коров поднимется на холм и начнет его убалтывать. Задумается, правильная ли это корова, и не надо ли подождать другую, которая в чем-то лучше. Решит, что лучше подождать. Дождется. Выберет. Наконец, согласится на секс, и при этом будет мучиться вопросом: а правильно ли он выбрал? Или надо было подождать третью?

*СКОРПИОН*

Скорпион тоже спускаться с горы не будет. Скорпиону это не надо. Скорпиона вполне устроит молоденький бычок, который стоит рядом. Он ничуть не хуже коровы, а коитус с ним - действо безусловно мистическое. Нет, никаких коров.

*СТРЕЛЕЦ*

Стрелец... Нет, и Стрелец к стаду коров не пойдет. Что он, коров не видел? Стрелец посмотрит чуть подальше и узреет табун лошадей. Вот, это самое то! Лошадей у него еще не было. А из всех лошадей он выберет самую экзотичную и согласную на самый экзотический секс.

*КОЗЕРОГ*

Козерог, безусловно, единственный знак, который поступит в этой ситуации правильно. Он наведет порядок в этом бедламе. Составит расписание. Раздаст коровам жетоны. Организует очередь. Согласия коров спрашивать не будет - да это и не понадобится. Женщины любят порядок.

*ВОДОЛЕЙ*

Водолей мгновенно станет любимцем стада. Абсолютно несущественно, кого и в каком количестве он хочет (да он и сам этого не знает). Важно другое - кто захочет его. Из статистики следует, что Водолея "подберет и обогреет" процентов сорок стада. Что ж, процент вполне достойный. Самое интересное, что для Водолея это неслабое приключение пройдет легко, непринужденно, и без отрицательных последствий. Более того, этот дамский баловень даже ни разу не вспотеет!!! Все сделают партнерши.

*РЫБЫ*

Рыба мечтательно оглядит стадо. Задумается, какую бы корову он хотел. Ясно, что с большими и грустными глазами. Понятно, что далеко не худышку. А вот форма рогов - это вопрос. И может ли вымя быть одновременно крупным и иметь идеальную форму? И копыта, какие они должны быть? Так, мечтая, Рыба будет долго стоять на вершине холма, а внизу будет медленно проходить стадо...

----------


## Irina

*Женский гороскоп*



*ОВЕН*

Самоуверенный вулкан - что- то вроде этого. Жутко упряма и считает свое мнение истиной в первой инстанции и навязывает его остальным людям, особенно амигосам. Если думает что ты - кретин, сразу же прямо тебе об этом скажет. Чтобы завоевать ее, надо показывать, какой ты властный, сильный и уверенный в себе. Запомни: она не переносит слабаков, нытиков и всех, кто имеет отличное от нее мнение по каким то вопросам. На самом деле ее завоевывать не приходится, она привыкла доминировать и в обязательном порядке предложит тебе явиться завтра в 18,30 в парк для участия в не детской оргии. Очень любит трахаться и в постели использует такие дикие извраты, которым позавидовал бы любой серийный убийца.

*ТЕЛЕЦ*

Исключительно земная тетка. Обожает развлекаться, причем желательно в компании амигосов. Здесь не прокатят всяческие уверения в вечной любви и чувственные трюки, как с раком. Проще надо быть, дорогие друзья. Просто сделайте так, что бы ей с вами было интересно, подари парочку каких-нибудь женских безделушек, немножко стандартного романтизма - и она твоя. Главное - не надо ее усилено домогаться, она очень упрямая. Так что здесь следует воспользоваться проверенной временем стратегией: лучше час потерпеть, чем три уговаривать. Выглядит обычно очень женственно и стильно, иногда довольно умненькая, однако слишком приземленная и зацикленная на развлекухе и наличии у тебя космокредов. В постели стандартная, извраты с ней лучше не затевать. Однако среди тельцов частенько встречаются лесбиянки.
*
БЛИЗНЕЦЫ
*
Очень странная тетка. В смысле - с виду-то она обыкновенная, но на самом деле очень странная. Ты уже, наверное, заметил, как не детски сбоит ее мозг, так вот ее сбоит еще круче. Ее характер меняется постоянно. То она боготворит тебя и по щелчку твоих пальцев бежит делать минет, а то вдруг выкидывает твою зубную щетку вслед за тобой. Точно также и в сексе: ее фантазии могут затмить славу Величайшего Извращенца, и в тоже время на следующий день она скажет, что спать с людьми - все равно, что есть мясо мертвых животных. Так что тут я тебе помочь не могу: надо ориентироваться уже на местности. В постели весьма разнообразна. Бывают лесбиянками, зоофилками и вообще кем угодно.

*РАК
*
Занудная, мнительная, мечтательная девочка. Довольно простой для завоевания объект - достаточно лишь постоянно твердить ей, что она прекрасна, умна, обаятельна, единственная и неповторима, обаятельна, единственная и прочее. Говори что не можешь жить без нее, что она для тебя - глоток свежего воздуха, короче, гони без зазрения совести. Дело в том что, у нее много комплексов насчет своей персоны, и она быстро к тебе привяжется. Однако надоешь ты ей тоже очень быстро, потому как она сама не знает, чего хочет. Но если ты ее бросишь - ее будут мучить такие депрессии, что даже мне страшно становиться. Она не отвяжется от тебя еще пару лет: будет звонить доставать директом, ментально, астрально, анально и еще кучей извращенных способов. И постоянно будет ныть что ты, посмеялся над ней, и бросил невинную девочку. Короче, развлекуха - не ходи купаться. В постели проявляет чудеса акробатического искусства, поскольку там не первый раз… и даже не второй.

*ЛЕВ*

Диагноз: мания величия. Постоянно офигевает от чувства собственной офигенности. Так что играть надо только на этом. Все, что ты можешь сделать: это дарить ей изумрудные серьги, кругосветные круизы, трижды в день отвешивать ей земной поклон, кричать какая она великолепная, а также вытатуировать ее имя у себя на груди. Однако, не забудь, что у ее ног ползает куча поклонников. Так что ты - всего лишь аргумент в пользу ее офигенности. Тем не менее, ты не имеешь никакого права изменять - это ее привилегия, бессмертной богини и царицы мира. Так что, чтобы добиться ее, тебе потребуется нехило космокредов, куча свободного времени и хорошо подвешенный язык. Итак, в постели львицы очень даже ничего себе, но даже тут у нее проявляется их сознание собственной крутизны.

*ДЕВА
*
Фригидная идеалистка. Ждет своего принца, на голубом или каком - то там коне и до этого момента не ляжет ни с кем. Хотя я сильно сомневаюсь, что она и с принцем - то ляжет. Всех людей, кроме себя, держит за тотальную мразь и ублюдков, однако скрывает это и очень хорошо шифруется в милую обаятельную тетку. Обожает заигрывать и флиртовать с дядьками, однако всегда кидает их в самый последний момент. Может годами не трахаться не испытывать никаких неудобств. Её сексуальные алгоритмы полностью контролируются рассудком, а потому давить на чувственную сторону и вздохи под луной - дохлый номер. Единственный реальный способ переспать с ней - в первую брачную ночь. Но для того чтобы жениться, с десяток лет мило и романтично за ней ухаживать. В постели ведут себя несколько пассивно, однако ее легко раскрутить на любой дикий изврат. Обычно девы - лесбиянки.

*ВЕСЫ*

Домашняя девочка. Не мыслит свою жизнь без второй половины и обычно очень рано выходит замуж. Так что всячески показывай, что у тебя серьезные намерения и ты не один из этих гадских ветряных самцов. Очень капризна, ей нравиться постоянно обижаться. Однако, если она любит тебя - обижаться перестает и, более того, пытается сгладить все острые углы в ваших отношениях. Как и телец, обожает всяческий стандартный романтизм и женские безделушки. Иногда вдруг начинает строить из себя ту, которой не является, причем довольно бездарно - здесь следует ей подыграть, дабы не настраивать против себя. Секс ей обычно быстро надоедает, и она занимается им лишь чтобы не прослыть фригидной, поскольку очень зависима от чужого мнения. В постели частенько однообразна.

*СКОРПИОН*

Она любит трахаться. Она умеет трахаться. Она хочет трахаться. Да буквально цель всей ее жизни - трахаться. Такую тетку обычно завоевывать не нужно, она просто подходит к тебе и говорит: Я Вас хочу В ее присутствии стоит у всех, даже у Папы Римского. Очень любит разговаривать на тему секса и своих предыдущих похождений - ревновать не следует. Судьба ваших дальнейших отношений целиком и полностью зависит от первой ночи - если ты ее не удовлетворишь, то я тебе не завидую. Хотя, на самом деле, если и удовлетворишь, то я тебе тоже не завидую, поскольку не каждый мучачос сможет выдержать 5 -6 часов нон стоп. В постели она.. эээ.. как бы это лучше выразиться, короче, хватит и тебе и останется еще на пару Херосим.

*СТРЕЛЕЦ*

Романтичная прямолинейная стерва. Не умеет врать, когда дело касается других людей: открыто скажет, что о тебе думает и как лучше тебе пройти в известном интимном направлении. Тем не менее, о себе может заливать такие фишки, что даже Великому Самому не снились. Обожает всяческую дешевую романтическую пургу, вроде чтения скомунизденных плаксивых стихов, встреч лунной ночью у фонтанов и ниспадания на колени при изъяснении в любви. На первый день подари ей букет роз и прогуляйся. На второй день подари ей букет роз, прогуляйся и поцелуй. Ну а на третий просто и сердито переспи. Частенько она проваливается в депры затяжные, тогда к ней лучше не соваться. Если замечает что ты ей изменяешь - проваливается в депры еще чаще. Однако невнимательна, так что ее очень легко можно кидать. В постели порой испытывает довольно странные комплексы, но в целом очень даже ничего.

*КОЗЕРОГ*

В целом очень похожа на деву, однако жутко сексуально озабочена и страдает потрясающей манией величия. Людей считает дерьмом (может вполне заслуженно). Если даже ты смесь Эйнштейна со Шварцем - у тебя все равно нет шансов ее заполучить. Хотя трахаться она хочет постоянно. Постоянно - в смысле каждую секунду. А по тому единственный выход для нее - непрерывная мастурбация, к которой она и прибегает. Причем количество ее оргазмов в день частенько переваливает за 40. Запомни ее нельзя завоевать сколько бы ты не рисовался и не ухаживал за ней. Она сама выбирает себе партнера, причем всегда ошибается. Но, тем не менее, обычно никогда ему не изменяет. В постели ведут себя агрессивно и полностью берут контроль в свои руки: будешь делать то что она захочет. Часто бисексуальны.
*
ВОДОЛЕЙ
*
Типичная хиппи. Имеет гигабайты друзей мужского пола и тут же тебя кинет, если ты начнешь запрещать ей с ними общаться. Ей наплевать на деньги и твой имидж, так что можешь не особо рисоваться. Однако iq неплохо бы иметь выше уровня полного кретина. Обожает свободу и поэтому не хочет привязываться к кому - либо одному человеку очень сильно. Секс ее интересует слабо, так что с этой стороны тоже не подъехать. Иногда у нее случаются конкретные заскоки, во время которых она может вытворять совершенно дикие фишки. Во время этих сбоев ее как раз лучше и цеплять. В постели ведет себя достойно, но редко получает настоящее удовольствие от секса.

*РЫБЫ*

Просто находка. Если сильно захочешь - переспишь. Она совершенно не может контролировать свои чувства и эмоции рассудком, чем тебе и следует грязно воспользоваться. Здесь прокатит любая чувственная фраза: тайные записки, неожиданные цветы в квартире, нежные прикосновения, параноидальный шепот на ушко етс. Однако запомни: ее интуиция превосходит твою настолько же, насколько Эйфелева Башня по высоте превосходит твою эрегированную радость. Поэтому даже не пытайся ей врать, в ту фигню, что ты ей говоришь, ты должен верить сам. Себе же она врет постоянно и в невообразимых дозах. Так что ее представления о тебе будет сильно искажены ее же эмоциями и скорее всего в лучшую сторону. Я живу в чужом сознании. Это и есть и причина, и следствие, и сильный экран с соображением конца света и надписью ОК, на языке, на котором я по всей видимости пишу. Перезагрузка. Обычно рыбок торкают всякие оккультные и религиозные фишки, так что их без проблем можно раскрутить на тантрический или еще какой мистический секс. В постели ведут себя очень приятно, иногда несколько скованно. Практически все рыбы БИ.

----------

